# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  [FORUM] Bugs et Suggestions

## Doc TB

Postez ici vos problémes avec les avatars. La récupération de ceux-ci ayant été assez épique, il convient de tenter, en cas de probleme, de retélécharger ceux-ci. Si cela ne fonctionne pas, postez ici

-----------------------

Limitation des avatars

- Dimension max : 140x160
- Taille max : 30 Ko

----------


## Doc TB

Certains signatures sont entachées de balise HTML <DIV> redondantes. Pour régler ce probleme, éditez simplement votre signature dans votre profil. En cas de probleme, postez ici.

-------------------

Limitation des signatures :

- Max 2 lignes
- Max 2 images
- Max 1000 caractéres

----------


## Doc TB

La quasi totalité des pseudos ont été importés sans probleme. Quelques remarques toutefois :

- Pour les ex de Canardplus V2, vos mots de passes ont étés réinitialisés. Vous devez en demander un nouveau via ce lien : http://forum.canardplus.com/login.php?do=lostpw. Vous le recevrez par email et vous pourrez le modifier ensuite

- Pour les ex de x86-secret, vos mots de passes sont toujours valables.

- Sur l'ancien forum c+, les logins pouvaient etre différents des noms d'utilisateurs affichés dans les posts. Lors de la migration, c'est le login qui a pris le dessus. Exemple : vous vous loggiez avec "NoobZor" et votre nom affiché sur les posts était "Haxxor". Avec la migration, votre login et tous les posts que vous avez effectués sont maintenant au nom de NoobZor. Enjoy. 

-------------------------------

En cas de soucis, postez ici, je verais comment je peux vous aider. On peut envisager des changements de pseudos qui ne seront plus possibles aprés.

----------


## Doc TB

Le forum actuel contient deux styles : x86 et CPC que chacun peut selectionner dans son profil, au choix. Par defaut, le style de base est le style CPC, les anciens d'x86-secret auront toutefois le style x86 par defaut a la connexion. En cas de bugs avec les styles, postez ici.

----------


## Doc TB

Ici, on recencera vos suggestions et avis sur ce forum ainsi que les nouvelles fonctionnalités que vous souhaiterez y voir.

PS : "C'était mieux avant" = ban

----------


## Doc TB

C'est ici que vous pouvez poster les bugs trouvés sur le nouveau site Canard Plus V3. Half tentera de les résoudre et s'il n'y arrive pas, je coderais une vielle rustine bien crade pour colmatter l'histoire.

----------


## Doc TB

Ce thread est dédié aux problemes sur les utilisateurs importés d'x86-secret ainsi qu'aux droits d'accés dans la catégorie Hardware Avancé. Pour le moment seul environ 80 users sont accés en écriture à ce forum. Dés que j'ai 5 minutes, je regarde les posts actuels et je vais une liste de user CPC qui pourront aussi poster. Ces utilisateurs ont "*X86 ADV*" comme titre. Normalement, il ne devrait pas y avoir beaucoup de soucis puisqu'il s'agissait d'une migration Vbb -> Vbb

----------


## Doc TB

> C'est ici que vous pouvez poster les bugs trouvés sur le nouveau site Canard Plus V3. Half tentera de les résoudre et s'il n'y arrive pas, je coderais une vielle rustine bien crade pour colmatter l'histoire.


Pour le moment, topic fermé. On sait qu'il y a des bugs, on est en train de les corriger.

----------


## Kazemaho

> http://forums.canardplus.com/login.php?do=lostpw. Vous le recevrez par email et vous pourrez le modifier ensuite


Ca marche pas chez moi, c'est http://www.canardplus.com/forums/login.php?do=lostpw
qui marche ici

----------


## Doc TB

un "s" en trop dans l'url, c'est corrigé

----------


## Castor

J'ai réussi à me logger uniquement après avoir fait un reset de mdp.

----------


## ELOdry

Ouf, ça a été un peu la croix et la bannière pour récupérer mon mot de passe, mais c'est bon, ça marche!

Beau boulot en tout cas, c'est cosy ici.

----------


## Doc TB

> J'ai réussi à me logger uniquement après avoir fait un reset de mdp.


C'est normal, c'est marqué partout en énorme

----------


## Reguen

+1, reset MdP, et tout va bien  ::): 

/me file dormir, en paix.

Edit : ah si, tous mes MP (plus de 100 (oui je parle beaucoup (avec pas mal de parenthèses (que j'aime (surprenant non ?)))), dont ceux en boite de réception étaient... les miens. Enfin mes réponses aux MP.

J'ai tout purgé (ce n'est pas un drame) mais ça pourrait être gênant si ça arrivait à d'autres personnes.

----------


## Castor

> C'est normal, c'est marqué partout en énorme


Pas faux, désolé. Mais il aurait été mieux et plus visible dans la page temporaire dans un PPPPPS. Ca en aurait fait un d'intéressant.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Skiant

J'essaie d'éditer ma sign, mais quand je fais "Enregistrer" je tombe sur une page blanche. La prévisualisation marche, par contre.

Edith : Ah ben en fait ça a été pris en compte quand même. Oo

----------


## Doc TB

je matte ca

----------


## Doc TB

:D

On va poster une news sur la home pour le dire

----------


## Nelfebis

> Pas faux, désolé. Mais il aurait été mieux et plus visible dans la page temporaire dans un PPPPPS. Ca en aurait fait un d'intéressant.


Chez moi ça ne fonctionne pas. J'ai demandé de me renvoyer le login et mdp par mail mais il me dit "Mail invalide" alors que 1/ mon adresse usuelle 2/correctement écrite avec le @ et toussa  ::blink::

----------


## Reguen

> Ca en aurait fait un d'intéressant.


T'es de bonne humeur toi  ::): 

Allez, en rentrant tu pourras faire des choses avec ta manette pendant les passages dans les ascenseurs de Mass Effect :D

/me file vraiment dormir, en faisant un gros poutoux à Castor et au m'sieur qui a cliqué sur "supprimer index.html"  ::):

----------


## Haz.Prafalc

Salut,

Tout d'abord un grand bravo à la team pour le boulot qu'elle a accompli  :;): .

Juste une petite remarque, par défaut la réception de MPs est désactivée, il faut aller l'activer dans son profil.

Serait t'il possible d'activer de base cette option ?

----------


## Doc TB

> Chez moi ça ne fonctionne pas. J'ai demandé de me renvoyer le login et mdp par mail mais il me dit "Mail invalide" alors que 1/ mon adresse usuelle 2/correctement écrite avec le @ et toussa


Comme mail, j'ai un c?????@aol.com pour toi, c'est bon ? si c'est le cas, attends un peu que les serveurs mail d'aol se reveillent.

----------


## Nelfebis

J'ai une adresse hotmail  :;):  A moins que je me sois inscris via mon adresse aol mais ça m'étonnerait.

EDIT : rien chez AOL non plus.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

ouahhh qu'il est beau ce nouveau site... il sent encore la peinture fraiche dis donc  ::): 

Par contre j'ai une petite question sur une nouvelle icône: la balance. C'est quoi cette histoire de reputation?

----------


## Castor

Gros bug là, quand on fait un Quick Reply on est abonné au topic !

----------


## ToasT

> ouahhh qu'il est beau ce nouveau site... il sent encore la peinture fraiche dis donc 
> 
> Par contre j'ai une petite question sur une nouvelle icône: la balance. C'est quoi cette histoire de reputation?



J'ai pas trouvé la balance dont tu parles mariachi ... Mais c'est pas une affaire pour quantifier l'etat floudesque d'un thread ?

----------


## Skiant

Le forum nous abonne automatiquement aux sujets dans lesquels on répond, à désactiver aussi.  :;): 
Excellent taf, btw!

----------


## Doc TB

> Salut,
> 
> Tout d'abord un grand bravo à la team pour le boulot qu'elle a accompli .
> 
> Juste une petite remarque, par défaut la réception de MPs est désactivée, il faut aller l'activer dans son profil.
> 
> Serait t'il possible d'activer de base cette option ?


c'est actif pour les nouveaux inscrits, mais ca a du etre desactivé a la migration. Je matte ca

----------


## Doc TB

> Gros bug là, quand on fait un Quick Reply on est abonné au topic !


Vous voyez ca ou ??

----------


## Skiant

> +1, reset MdP, et tout va bien 
> 
> /me file dormir, en paix.
> 
> Edit : ah si, tous mes MP (plus de 100 (oui je parle beaucoup (avec pas mal de parenthèses (que j'aime (surprenant non ?)))), dont ceux en boite de réception étaient... les miens. Enfin mes réponses aux MP.
> 
> J'ai tout purgé (ce n'est pas un drame) mais ça pourrait être gênant si ça arrivait à d'autres personnes.


Je précise : Les MPs envoyés sont dans la boite de réception, et vice-versa. Petite inversion bégnine, je présume.

----------


## Doc TB

> J'ai une adresse hotmail  A moins que je me sois inscris via mon adresse aol mais ça m'étonnerait.
> 
> EDIT : rien chez AOL non plus.


Je confirme, t'as une adresse en aol dans la base...

----------


## Doc TB

> Je précise : Les MPs envoyés sont dans la boite de réception, et vice-versa. Petite inversion bégnine, je présume.


Ouai, une erreur dans l'import ca, c'est pas gravissime et c'est chiantissime à régler automatiquement.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> J'ai pas trouvé la balance dont tu parles mariachi ... Mais c'est pas une affaire pour quantifier l'etat floudesque d'un thread ?


ben moi je vois ça dans la colonne de gauche quand mon message est publié. Entre le petit bonhomme pour voir mon profil et celui du raportage. ça parle de points de réputation...

----------


## Skiant

> Vous voyez ca ou ??


Ca marche aussi avec les réponses normales, il faut désactiver l'abonnement dans les options du profil, sinon on se retrouve abonné à tous les topics auquel on répond.

----------


## ELOdry

Bon, ce n'est pas une suggestion non plus, mais apparemment un bug, que je poste ici faute de mieux :

J'ai l'impression qu'on ne peut plus éditer ces messages d'avant la migration.

----------


## --Lourd--

> ah si, tous mes MP (plus de 100 (oui je parle beaucoup (avec pas mal de parenthèses (que j'aime (surprenant non ?)))), dont ceux en boite de réception étaient... les miens. Enfin mes réponses aux MP.
> 
> J'ai tout purgé (ce n'est pas un drame) mais ça pourrait être gênant si ça arrivait à d'autres personnes.


Idem.


Vous avez 131 messages conservés, sur un total de 50 autorisés. _h34r:_

----------


## Nelfe'z

C'est bizarre, pareil quand j'entre mon adresse AOL : adresse invalide etc. alors qu'elle est correcte o_O Bon, la lutte continue !

----------


## ToasT

> ben moi je vois ça dans la colonne de gauche quand mon message est publié. Entre le petit bonhomme pour voir mon profil et celui du raportage. ça parle de points de réputation...


Ok. Pardon, mais je teste  ::): 


EDIT : Exact. Mouais, je maintiens que ça doit être un truc en relation avec les posts inutiles. Tu écris de la merde, on te met une note, tu vas au coin. Simple non ?  :;):

----------


## connardman

Juste pour dire, c'est moi ou la messagerie privée est désactivée par défaut pour tout le monde ?

----------


## Nelf'z

> C'est bizarre, pareil quand j'entre mon adresse AOL : adresse invalide etc. alors qu'elle est correcte o_O Bon, la lutte continue !



Autant pour moi, je viens de voir que j'utilisais la mauvaise adresse aol :ninja

----------


## Doc TB

> ben moi je vois ça dans la colonne de gauche quand mon message est publié. Entre le petit bonhomme pour voir mon profil et celui du raportage. ça parle de points de réputation...


Ca, ce sera activé plus tard, je l'ai désactivé pour le moment.

----------


## Skiant

Je floode presque, mais sur l'ancien forum on avait, dans la page "Derniers messages", un lien bien visible tout en haut qui permettait de marquer tous les sujets de tous les forums comme lus et de revenir à l'index. Je trouvais ça bien pratique, mais je ne le retrouve plus ici.

----------


## ToasT

Salut Teraboule, dis moi, je suis en communication avec Oni² (Djreedoo) et il a pas mal de problèmes pour se logger, il s'est fait bloquer 2 fois avec djreedoo comme login et le mot de passe envoyé par email, et je crois qu'il commence à se manger la main de dépit. Tu peux faire quelque chose tu crois ?

Marfi d'avance  ::):

----------


## Algent

Pensez à vider vos mp après avoir activé les mp, j'ai reçu 140 mp de notifs d'un coup  ::P: 


excellent boulot en tout cas  ::): 

skiant: tout en bas en plein milieu l'option  :;):

----------


## Flubber

C'est temporaire l'impossibilité d'accéder à la liste des membres ou c'est comme ça etpissétouy? Parce que c'était bien pratique quand même...

----------


## PeGGaaSuSS

Testouille  ::): 

Rahh les smileys y sont ... superbe :D

----------


## Mars2_bis

Salut 
J'ai pas mal de soucie avec mon ancien compte Mars2
J'ai eu le droit a un blocage en regle de ce compte...
J'ai juste eu le temps de reinitialise mon mot de passe mais la impossible de me logger..
J'attend depuis 30 minutes environ...
Merci

----------


## ToasT

> Testouille 
> 
> Rahh les smileys y sont ... superbe :D


:b0b0: Arf toujours pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Castor

Quand on est sur la page d'accueil du forum, il y a aucun lien pour rafraîchir la page. C'est un détail, je pense qu'il y a plus urgent, notamment la désactivation des 15 min de lock après 5 essais ^^

----------


## ToasT

Ok problème de oni² reglé .

----------


## Castor

> Vous voyez ca ou ??


Après le reply, en allant sur le Tableau de Bord. On a la liste des topics auxquels on a posté une réponse, avec un lien pour se désabonner.

----------


## Guest

Ouais réglé par la patience, merci moi. Bon, sinon je voulais savoir si c'était possible de récupérer mon ancien pseudo, à savoir Oni-Oni ? Merci d'avance.

----------


## powerctrl

Et pour ma part, je ne sais pas si c'est un bug, ou autre, mais n'ayant pas ouat mille boîtes e-mail, j'aimerai bien savoir par MP celle que j'ai utilisé pour mon compte précédant. (à savoir Ryldian)

----------


## Skiant

> skiant: tout en bas en plein milieu l'option


Nan, je trouve pas.  ::huh::

----------


## Castor

Mais si, sur l'accueil du forum.

----------


## PeGGaaSuSS

> Ca marche aussi avec les réponses normales, il faut désactiver l'abonnement dans les options du profil, sinon on se retrouve abonné à tous les topics auquel on répond.


Sauf grosse fatigue de ma part, c'est le fonctionnement normal de tout forum (en tout cas de base, sauf si ca a changer depuis la derniere fois que j'ai installer un forum, ce qui commence a dater...).
C'etait différent avant ?

----------


## Skiant

> Mais si, sur l'accueil du forum.


Ah ouais, sur l'accueil. Moi je cherchais sur la page "Derniers messages", là où c'était avant, quoi.

----------


## Doc TB

> Juste pour dire, c'est moi ou la messagerie privée est désactivée par défaut pour tout le monde ?


Corrigé

----------


## Castor

> C'etait différent avant ?


Avant oui. Ici on est abonné d'office à chaque thread auquel on répond, malgré le fait que "Pas d'abonnement" soit sélectionné dans le profil.

----------


## Doc TB

> Et pour ma part, je ne sais pas si c'est un bug, ou autre, mais n'ayant pas ouat mille boîtes e-mail, j'aimerai bien savoir par MP celle que j'ai utilisé pour mon compte précédant. (à savoir Ryldian)


@orange.fr

----------


## Doc TB

> Avant oui. Ici on est abonné d'office à chaque thread auquel on répond, malgré le fait que "Pas d'abonnement" soit sélectionné dans le profil.


Corrigé

----------


## Algent

> Ah ouais, sur l'accueil. Moi je cherchais sur la page "Derniers messages", là où c'était avant, quoi.


ha ok j'ai mal comprit, je pensait sur l'accueil  ::P: 



castor: faut mettre "ne pas s'abonner" car sinon ça t'abonne sans notif j'ai l'impression

----------


## ToasT

Dans le tableau de bord, modofications d'options, le cadre pour la modification d'heure merde. Je sais, on s'en fout, mais je voulais apporter ma pierre à l'édifice.

----------


## Doc TB

> castor: faut mettre "ne pas s'abonner" car sinon ça t'abonne sans notif j'ai l'impression


C'est fini la, j'ai resetter tout les profils en desactivant l'abonnment auto

----------


## PeGGaaSuSS

Vous avez été exclu pour la raison suivante :
Aucune raison n'est spécifiée.

Date à laquelle l'exclusion sera levée : Jamais

 :^_^: 

Je croit que je vais arreter de trifouiller dans le tableau de bord.  ::mellow::

----------


## Ryldian

> @orange.fr


Merci !
(En effet j'avais complètement oublié cette boîte mail... -_-)

----------


## Doc TB

En faisant quoi tu as recu ca ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

yep je suis tombé sur le même msg

 :;):

----------


## Paul Verveine

forum la partie discussion suivie

----------


## Mars2

ok c'est bon pour moi Merci

----------


## Nelfe

Voilà, tout remarche pour moi  ::):

----------


## PeGGaaSuSS

> En faisant quoi tu as recu ca ?


Je voulais voir pourquoi mon avatar s'affichait pas, en regardant dans avatar, l'avatar est bien la, j'ai voulu voir si en re-validant ca marchais, il m'a balancer Échec de l'upload du fichier. ce qui est pas fou en soit vu que j'ai pas de ligne pour uploader un avatar (ou mettre un lien, j'ai rien que mon avatar et la description de ce qu'est un avatar.
Ensuite j'ai été voir Modifier vos options - Mode de suivi par défaut en rapport a la discution sur ce sujet, et la en cliquant sur "votre liste de <discussions suivies>" il me balance le message.

Evidemment maintenant c'est plus le cas, et un pavé pour rien. &lt;_&lt;

----------


## Doc TB

> Vous avez été exclu pour la raison suivante :
> Aucune raison n'est spécifiée.
> 
> Date à laquelle l'exclusion sera levée : Jamais
> 
> 
> 
> Je croit que je vais arreter de trifouiller dans le tableau de bord.


J'avais banni tout le groupe *X86 ADV* par erreur  ::huh:: 

C'est corrigé

----------


## Paul Verveine

le compte post reste là ?

----------


## Mars2

> J'avais banni tout le groupe *X86 ADV* par erreur :eek:
> 
> C'est corrigé


clap clap  ::wub::

----------


## Paul Verveine

la fusion des posts c'est possible ?

j'aimais bien la séparation bien franche entre les topics en post-it et ceux qui ne l'étaient pas, c'est possible ça ou au contraire c'est fait exprès ?

----------


## Flubber

> la fusion des posts c'est possible ?
> 
> j'aimais bien la séparation bien franche entre les topics en post-it et ceux qui ne l'étaient pas, c'est possible ça ou au contraire c'est fait exprès ?


Je plussoie avec violence et amour.

----------


## Doc TB

> la fusion des posts c'est possible ?
> 
> j'aimais bien la séparation bien franche entre les topics en post-it et ceux qui ne l'étaient pas, c'est possible ça ou au contraire c'est fait exprès ?


Fusion des posts possible oui.

Pour la separation des topics posts it, tout est possible, c'est du template.

----------


## Castor

> Le forum actuel contient deux styles : x86 et CPC que chacun peut selectionner dans son profil, au choix. Par defaut, le style de base est le style CPC, les anciens d'x86-secret auront toutefois le style x86 par defaut a la connexion. En cas de bugs avec les styles, postez ici.


Le cadre de citation a disparu ?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

il y a deux choses qui manquent je trouve:
- les personnes présentes dans le topic que l'on lit/ consulte. C'est plus sympa de    avoir si la personne est là ou pas quand on attend une réponse de sa part.
- la liste des *0 derniers messages qu'on a écrit.

----------


## Doc TB

yes

----------


## Castor

> il y a deux choses qui manquent je trouve:
> - les personnes présentes dans le topic que l'on lit/ consulte. C'est plus sympa de    avoir si la personne est là ou pas quand on attend une réponse de sa part.
> - la liste des *0 derniers messages qu'on a écrit.


Je rajouterais la possibilité de marquer tous les messages comme lus, mais dans la liste des "Derniers messages".

Sinon je ne sais pourquoi j'ai des étoiles qui se sont glisées dans mon deuxième userbar, ce qui fait qu'elle ne s'affiche plus.

----------


## Paul Verveine

j'ai l'impression que y'a un chiffre qui passe à la trappe comme chez le mariachi

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> j'ai l'impression que y'a un chiffre qui passe à la trappe comme chez le mariachi


c'est le chiffre "un" qui ne passe pas apparemment.

----------


## Doc TB

> il y a deux choses qui manquent je trouve:
> - les personnes présentes dans le topic que l'on lit/ consulte. C'est plus sympa de    avoir si la personne est là ou pas quand on attend une réponse de sa part.


Tu devrais les voir maintenant

----------


## Doc TB

> c'est le chiffre "un" qui ne passe pas apparemment.


Corrigé

----------


## Doc TB

PS : Je vais pieuter la, donc je reglerais les autres problemes demain.

----------


## Paul Verveine

non rien en fait

----------


## Castor

Bonne nuit, et bon courage pour demain  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, c'est pas vraiment un soucis de profil ou autre, par contre, il y a un de mes messages qui a été massacray -_-

cf le premier post : http://forum.canardplus.com/showthread.php?t=15186

J'avais toute une liste de jeux et je ne retrouve que la dernière partie du message.

----------


## Pelomar

Cool pour les logins, gni? ca a jamais été mon vrai pseudo
et oui je vous ai menti MOUAHAHA

Sinon c'est vrai qu'on a droit qu'a 50 mp ?

----------


## laskov

y'a une taille limite pour les images de signature ?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Juste une petite remarque que je post ici faute de mieux

Sur canardplus.com, cliquer sur "plan du site" en bas au centre nous envoie sur le fl'URSS des canards. ::huh:: 

Bon courage à Doc Teraboule et Half !

----------


## Tim l'enchanteur

> Bon, c'est pas vraiment un soucis de profil ou autre, par contre, il y a un de mes messages qui a été massacray -_-
> 
> cf le premier post : http://forum.canardplus.com/showthread.php?t=15186
> 
> J'avais toute une liste de jeux et je ne retrouve que la dernière partie du message.


Guten Tag et merci pour la migration, la fusion me remplit de joie à défaut de me faire danser la polka dans mon assiette.

Par contre, mon message a lui aussi été amputé et pas qu'un peu, la liste des jeux DS, GBA et PSP se résume maintenant à la liste des jeux PSP avec le logo DS : http://forum.canardplus.com/showthread.php?t=10353

Bon, c'est loin d'être un drame, mais si y'a moyen de récupérer le texte du topic d'origine, je serais assez content pour éventuellement carresser l'idée de danser la polka dans mon assiette.

Sinon tan pis.

Merci bonsoir

----------


## Daeke

Comme Oni, je voulais savoir si je pouvais retrouver mon pseudo habituel, c'est à dire Daeke.
Merci.

----------


## Gynsu2000

Je souhaite ... je veux ... J'EXIGE de retrouver la majuscule au début de mon pseudo!

----------


## Baryton

j'ai un petit probleme, je n'arrive pas a poster sur certains forums, par "manque d'autorisation" (fermeture et migration des forums par exemple?)

c'est du a quoi?

----------


## Gynsu2000

Sinon la migration des messages privées est foireuse: maintenant je n'ai *QUE* les messages envoyées (en boite de réception ... va comprendre Charles) et aucun message reçu. Ca risque de gêner des personnes.

----------


## Next

J'aimerais aussi recuperé mon pseudo, à savoir Next. Et aussi pouvoir afficher mon avatar qui me caracterisé tant.
Merci bien.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Petit souci de MPs lors de la migration, j'ai récupéré tous les MPs que j'ai envoyé plus la copie en x exemplaires des messages d'alerte que j'avais envoyé, soit 400 MPs !
1 heure pour tous retrier et effacer !

----------


## Arseur

Je sais pas trop trop où poster, mais sur le site C+, dans le menu, cliquer sur Goodies (sous Communauté je crois) ramène à l'index. Normal ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je peux avoir l'accès à la partie hardware advanced ? :ange:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je ne trouve pas l'option pour désactiver le WYSIWYG de création d'un post dans mes options. Il y a bien le bouton pour changer de mode pendant la création, mais j'aimerais avoir toujours la version non WYSIWYG (avec les codes BB entre leurs chers crochets  ::wub::  ).

EDIT : On pourrait revenir au grade des canards ? Car le "habite ici" est moins sympa que le "gros canard".  ::):

----------


## Charal

il y a toujours les modifs sur "film" et "ça poutre" ??

ah ben non...

----------


## Guest

> Je ne trouve pas l'option pour désactiver le WYSIWYG de création d'un post dans mes options. Il y a bien le bouton pour changer de mode pendant la création, mais j'aimerais avoir toujours la version non WYSIWYG (avec les codes BB entre leurs chers crochets  ).
> 
> EDIT : On pourrait revenir au grade des canards ? Car le "habite ici" est moins sympa que le "gros canard".


"Habite ici" c'est Mega Coincoin. Et pour ton option, elle est disponible dans le tableau de bord  ::):

----------


## Guest

> Sinon la migration des messages privées est foireuse: maintenant je n'ai *QUE* les messages envoyées (en boite de réception ... va comprendre Charles) et aucun message reçu. Ca risque de gêner des personnes.


T'as aucun de tes messages dans la section "message envoyés" ? J'avais tous les miens dedans.

----------


## Maxwell

Il n'y a plus de controle de fl00d sur la recherche.

Et pourquoi y'a marqué "Habite ici" sous mon pseudo ? J'habite pas ici moi, j'ai une vie, je passe pas mes journées à squatter le forum au lieu de bosser.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Ash_Crow

Est-il possible de remettre la balise  ? Et au passage une balise pour d'autres hébergeurs vidéo serait appréciable aussi  ::):

----------


## Serra

Bon, je vais poster là vu qu'ailleurs ça correspond encore moins.

Alors pour refaire le "bug", voici la manip :
- Allez dans la fenêtre de réponse
- rajoutez un smiley à droite (ok, ça marche)
- maintenant, cliquez sur "Plus" pour accéder à l'ensemble des smileys dispos et choisissez-en un
- La fenêtre se ferme, très bien. Maintenant sélectionnez à nouveau un smiley dispo sur la droite. Et là, oh ! suprise, la fenêtre "Plus" se rouvre.

Voilà, c'est cosmétique et pas très dérangeant, certes, mais tant qu'à lister des bugs, ben j'apporte ma pierre.  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

> "Habite ici" c'est Mega Coincoin. Et pour ton option, elle est disponible dans le tableau de bord


Ouais, je connais pas tous les grades de l'ancien forum.  :;): 
Je ne trouve vraiment pas l'option.  ::unsure:: 

Sinon amélioration possible, pas de nouvelle fenêtre quand on fait plus de smileys mais un rafraichissement de la fenêtre des smileys.

Edit : ajouter Xfire et SteamID avec les instants messengers ?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Bon la recup de mdp c'etait laborieux mais ca a marché. Ceci dit je plussoie a ce qu'a dit gynsu2000... Rendez moi ma majuscule T_T

----------


## Pilosite

Ceci est un TEEEEST !

bravo les gars, ça fonctionne presk nickel hormis la perte du mdp, mais bon on est pas tata lisette ça ira !

par contre vous avez remis le nbre de message, mais y a plus le numéro de membre ?

oui, osef, mais j'aime la numérologie.

----------


## Nos

Hé !!! Pourquoi les autres ils ont le droit de poster sans demander ???  ::'(:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> par contre vous avez remis le nbre de message, mais y a plus le numéro de membre ?


Le numéro de membre n'a plus grand sens avec la fusion des listes de membres de deux forums créés à des dates différentes...

----------


## Wanou

Parce qu'on sait écrire une phrase sans langage SMS ni faute de frappe ???

Ok. Je sors.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Il n'y a plus de controle de fl00d sur la recherche.
> 
> Et pourquoi y'a marqué "Habite ici" sous mon pseudo ? J'habite pas ici moi, j'ai une vie, je passe pas mes journées à squatter le forum au lieu de bosser.


C'est la nouvelle charte mon garçon ; "Habitué", "Habite ici", "Habite à Dudule", etc.


Sinon, il a voulu me refaire le coup du reset mot de passe, alors que je l'avais déjà fait ce matin...  ::|:

----------


## KeitaroSenpai

Bon ca y est ca remarche ! go flooder !!

bravo les gars ca a (presque) l'air de fonctionner.

Z'auriez pu envoyer un courrier recommandé avec accusé de reception et bunny playboy pour nous prévenir pour le mot de passe et vous excuser de nous empeche de fl00der !

moi je dis : un geste commercial  ::P: 




comment ca je sors ? ... ok ok

----------


## Mars2

Oui, tu as le droit de sortir, et vite ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Pluton

Je sais que ça n'a rien à voir avec le profil, mais pas non plus avec les avatars ou autre.
Je suis sous IE (boulot) et quand je vais dans un topic via le bouton aller au dernier message lu, ça ne marche pas toujours et parfois le bouton nouveaux messages reste alors que j'ai fini de lire le topic.
Désolé si je suis pas clair ou si je poste pas au bon endroit mais j'ai la tête dans le cul ce matin.

----------


## Nos

Oh !!! Scandale !!!

----------


## PrinceGITS

Hop, petit souci de mise en page. En 1024x768, j'ai une petite partie du site qui ne rentre pas dans la fenêtre. Je n'ai pas ce souci sur le forum.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Ah, il semblerait que la balise spoiler soit cassée... Perso je fous pas les pieds sur les topics de certains jeux tant qu'elle n'est pas réparée  ::cry::

----------


## Guest

> Ouais, je connais pas tous les grades de l'ancien forum. 
> Je ne trouve vraiment pas l'option. 
> 
> Sinon amélioration possible, pas de nouvelle fenêtre quand on fait plus de smileys mais un rafraichissement de la fenêtre des smileys.
> 
> Edit : ajouter Xfire et SteamID avec les instants messengers ?


Alors pour être plus précis: dans "Modifier vos options", tu vas tout en bas et t'as le choix de l'éditeur de texte.

----------


## Mars2

Le top message a disparu.
Sinon j'ai un petit probleme au niveau de la gestion de lecture des messages.
Exemple : 
Nouveau message dans Suggestions
Je vais dans le topic  Forum DEBUG et dans Suggestions
Je lis le message , je resors et je vois toujours qu'il y a un nouveau message dans le Forum Debug.
Je rentre dedans je vois qu'il y a aucun message et ensuite je resors
Et a la fin je vois qu'il n'y a plus de nouveau message

Bref si vous avez compris, vous pouvez regarder, thanks

----------


## Butok

j'ai due recréé mon compte ... un peu dégouté quand même étant donné que je suis un des tout premier utilisateur et que j'étais bien actif ... 
Ca fait pas franchement plaisir surtout quand on lis la prmiere news..;

----------


## Gynsu2000

> T'as aucun de tes messages dans la section "message envoyés" ? J'avais tous les miens dedans.


Bin je ne gardais pas mes copies de messages envoyés, ça me surprend d'autant plus!
J'ai bien regardais et j'ai 143 messages dans ma boite de réception (142 sont des messages que j'ai envoyé et ... un, je ne sais pas pourquoi, est un messages effectivement reçu qui date de 9 mois) et 7 dans les éléments envoyés (qui sont effectivement des messages envoyés).
Bizarre ce process de migration ...

----------


## Guest

Oui, effectivement c'est spécial... J'en ai perdu quelques uns en route, surtout que maintenant va falloir faire sévèrement le ménage avec cette limitation à 50 MP. Mais c'est tout aussi bien, c'est pas comme si je me faisais harceler.

----------


## Next

> j'ai due recréé mon compte ... un peu dégouté quand même étant donné que je suis un des tout premier utilisateur et que j'étais bien actif ... 
> Ca fait pas franchement plaisir surtout quand on lis la prmiere news..;


J'hesite à faire de meme, mais ca me ferais bien chier surtout qu'en theorie ca me permetera pas de réafficher mon avatar. ::|:  De + je retrouve plus la fonction spoiler... ::blink:: 

Et si on organisait un boycott sur le prochain numero de CPC?  ::ninja::

----------


## Butok

et putain, ils m'ont rajouter un @mac.com dans mon pseudo que je n'est jamais tappé ! (suis pas fou moi, veux pas mourrir)

----------


## etherealwtf2

Mon mot de passe est mort et l'adresse mail associé ne semble plus exister.
Comment je récupère mon ancien compte ?
Y a moyen d'entrer en contact avec un admin/modérateur/quéqu'un qu'a des droits ?

----------


## Childerik

Celui qui sait tenir une conversation avec fefe au moins 15 minutes aura droit à un X86 ADV :P

----------


## claneys

Béh j'aimerai bien pouvoir continuer à écrire dans l'hardware advanced. ^^"

J'y postais pas trop souvent ( voir très rarement ) , mais bon le peu que je postais la dedans va "me manquer".

----------


## claneys

> Celui qui sait tenir une conversation avec fefe au moins 15 minutes aura droit à un X86 ADV :P


alors là ok. 

T'as pas dit que c'était sur du technique la conversation hein  ::P: .

----------


## Maxwell

-un lien pour aller directement au dernier message d'un topic
-Ou qui sont les sous-titres des topics ?
-je plussoie la séparation avec les topic épinglés

Merci, bisous.

----------


## Icebird

Bon bein çà marche pas trop mal tout çà quand même!
Petit moment de flippe quand je me suis vu refusé le login, reglé après le reset password (oui, j'aurais dut lire d'abord...) mais sinon, çà vas.

Sinon, idem que pas mal de monde: ya moyen de récup Icebird tout court comme peusdo?

----------


## fefe

quand on accede par forum2.x86, il ne se souvient pas de la skin, et j'ai beau me log, en haut a droite ca continue de me proposer de me log.

Aucun probleme en passant par canardplus, donc je passe par canardplus maintenant...

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Ayé, nouveau password obtenu.
Et pourquoi c'est nous qu'on doit en changer, et pas ceux de X86 hein? C'est qui ces privilégiés ? Comment on peut les reconnaître, ces gosses de riches, sur le forums, pour pouvoir les tabasser et leur piquer l'argent de la cantine ?

----------


## r_one

même problème que fefe, il semblerait que la session php ne fonctionne pas bien sur l'adresse forum2.x86-secret.com

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Alors pour être plus précis: dans "Modifier vos options", tu vas tout en bas et t'as le choix de l'éditeur de texte.


Merci. J'allais un peu vite sur cette page à rallonge.  ::):

----------


## elvay

Purement stylistique, donc indispensable, c'est possible de remplacer les icones de message téléteubesques par des trucs plus wizzz?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Childerik

> C'est qui ces privilégiés ? Comment on peut les reconnaître, ces gosses de riches, sur le forums, pour pouvoir les tabasser et leur piquer l'argent de la cantine ?


C'est simple : raconte une grosse boulette hardware et tu verras  ::P: 

Edit : et coucou à un compatriote  :;):

----------


## Phatcobra

> Ayé, nouveau password obtenu.
> Et pourquoi c'est nous qu'on doit en changer, et pas ceux de X86 hein? C'est qui ces privilégiés ? Comment on peut les reconnaître, ces gosses de riches, sur le forums, pour pouvoir les tabasser et leur piquer l'argent de la cantine ?


OUAIS D'ABORD


Bon, j'aimerais bien récupére mon pseudo moi zossi stp Doc TB ......
J'aime bien mon Prénom, mais j'ai marqué de mon pseudo inimitable certains forums.....
Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii    :^_^:

----------


## Foudge

En passant par http://forum2.x86-secret.com je n'ai pas réussi à me connecter à mon compte, même après reset de mon password.
J'ai mis un p'tit moment avant de tester http://forum.canardplus.com et là ça fonctione parfaitement :jap:

edit: le temps que j'arrive à me connecter, je vois que les 2 posts précédant en parle aussi :D

Et je n'ai pas accès à la partie hardware avancée  ::cry::

----------


## Childerik

Sam avait pourtant prévenu  :^_^:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Edit : et coucou à un compatriote


*un* compatriote ?! et Icebird, il pue de la gueule, c'est ça ?! Il est pas assez bien pour *môôôôssieur je n'ai pas à reseter mon password", c'est ça ?!
Donne nous ton adresse, et tu vas voir! on va crever ta copine et violer ton chien!



 ::P:

----------


## Maxwell

Heuu y'a une raison à la quasi suppression du message de présentation  du serveur de la communauté CPC ?

Je m'étais bien fait chier à rédiger un super truc en plusieurs chapitres sur les règles du serveurs, les téléchargements, les plugins, l'équipe au grand complet, j'en passe et des meilleures,  et il reste plus que la dernière ligne.

Il reste une sauvegarde ?

Maxwell, PAS CONTENT.  ::(: 

PS: si c'estune question de place, autant supprimer les 10 000 premiers messages, mais pas la présentation sérieux...

----------


## getcha

Vous comptez encoder convenablement vos flux RSS, ou il faut que nous autres utilisateurs trouvions une parade ?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Tu devrais les voir maintenant


euh nan je ne les voit pas.  ::sad::

----------


## Next

En attendant de trouve mieux jme suis trouvé une image bien pourrie pour mon avatar, domage que ma luneteuse ne soit pas enregistré sur cet ordi.  ::sad::

----------


## Kastoi

Je ne sais pas si ça a été dit, mais il ne me semble pas possible, dans les commentaires de news, de voir ceux des pages suivantes tant qu'on ne va pas sur le forum.

----------


## Childerik

> *un* compatriote ?! et Icebird, il pue de la gueule, c'est ça ?! Il est pas assez bien pour *môôôôssieur je n'ai pas à reseter mon password", c'est ça ?!
> Donne nous ton adresse, et tu vas voir! on va crever ta copine et violer ton chien!


Chouette : beaucoup de gens de Brest : je vais pouvoir refourguer plus facilement mon matos ancien  :B):

----------


## Gynsu2000

> Heuu y'a une raison à la quasi suppression du message de présentation  du serveur de la communauté CPC ?


Ouais, je viens de remarquer que la plupart des balises de styles dans les messages ont été transformées en tag HTML.
Loin de moi de critiquer le boulot des 3 personnes, mais ils ont testés leur truc avant la migration en prod?

----------


## braoru

Chez moi mon mot de passe ne fonctionnait plus  (via canardplus/forum) j’ai donc utilisé la procédure pour en récupérer un !  

Pour http://forum2.x86-secret.com/ ,  ça ne fonctionne pas non plus de mon coté et je n’ai pas non plus accès à la partie hardware avancée.

PS : Le skin par défaut x86 est vraiment une idée bien sympathique (un peu moins violant le dépaysement)

Edit : (Sur ce que dit Yasko) Ma date d'inscription a aussi été changée (Et mon profile)  ::):

----------


## ylyad

> Celui qui sait tenir une conversation avec fefe au moins 15 minutes aura droit à un X86 ADV :P


:D y aura plus grand monde, même parmi les anciens

----------


## Maxwell

Apparement c'est un bug, tous les topics possédant un premier message de présentation se sont fait couper la tête. C'est trés dommage pour la plupart, mais surtout celui du serveur TS qui possédait un tuto indispensable pour l'installation et l'inscription au serveur (pour moi en tout cas).

----------


## Arseur

Tout en bas du site C+, le lien vers le plan du site pointe vers le Fl'URSS.
Mais de rien.  :;):

----------


## cailloux

Dossiers des messages envoyés et reçus ont été inversés, mais je m'en fout

Migration vers nouveau mot de passe OK.

----------


## Flubber

- A mon avis là le plus urgent c'est de modifié les icones, "pas de nouveau messages" parce que c'est les mêmes que nouveau messages tant qu'on a pas participé à la discussion.

- Vi les grades c'est un honte j'aimais bien être livré sans mon fil à coupé  ::ninja::

----------


## Undead_Yasko

Même problème, la session n'est pas conservée lorsqu'on rentre par forum2.x86-secret.com, pourtant l'authentification fonctionne correctement. Comme je ne peux pas rentrer par forum.canardplus.com, je ne peux pas rentrer du tout.

Et la migration de mon user s'est mal passée :
- date d'inscription : Novembre 2007
- J'ai perdu le titre X86-ADV. 
Ah bon, c'était voulu ? Merde !  ::o:

----------


## Sheraf

En fait c'est un forum où on peut aller matter des no-life du hard parler entre eux d'underclocking, mais pas les insulter ?

----------


## Arseur

C'est vrai que les icones "nouveaux messages" et cie, soit j'y comprends rien soit c'est le souk... Des fois un sujet est étiqueté comme ayant des nouveaux messages alors que pas du tout, des fois l'inverse aussi je crois...  ::blink:: 
Ah oui, je signale que je suis un tru3_r3b3lz, j'ai pris le skin xxx86bidule.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nelfe

Ca serait bien de remplacer l'image  par le texte "Dernier message" si possible (comme avant) parce que l'icône est aisément ratable  :;):

----------


## Guest

Non, ça c'est la chaîne parlementaire.

----------


## Sheraf

Au taon pour moi

----------


## Niklaos

> Oui, effectivement c'est spécial... J'en ai perdu quelques uns en route, surtout que maintenant va falloir faire sévèrement le ménage avec cette limitation à 50 MP. Mais c'est tout aussi bien, c'est pas comme si je me faisais harceler.


Moi je dis faut refaire une demande comme a l'epoque de Canard+ V2 pour en avoir plus  ::P: 
Edit : En fait j'ai 250 msg dans ma boite qui peut en contenir 50 moi je dis y'a bug ...

Sinon oukisont nos titres speciaux ? ::cry::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> - Vi les grades c'est un honte j'aimais bien être livré sans mon fil à coupé


Et moi j'aimais bien avoir un pseudo en symbiose avec mon avatar  ::cry::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Sinon oukisont nos titres speciaux ?


 ::rolleyes::

----------


## TheToune

Yuhou ... Je me suis reconecté ...

Bonjour vous :D

----------


## temporaire

Belkanell est mort T_T

Plus sérieusement, j'ai envoyé un MP sans savoir si ça marche ou pas (si c'est le cas, ne tiens pas compte de celui-ci)

Belkanell ne marche pas, le mot de passe non plus, quand à l'adresse mèl associée, encore moins  ::(: 

J'ai voulu vous contacter, mais il faut un compte pour ça, donc, dites bonjour à temporaire.

Sinon, pour me situer, et vérifier que je ne sois pas un clone, je suis la petite grenouille homosexuelle gauchiste.

----------


## Tramb

Moi je veux aller sur x86 avancé, je fais des MOVAPS, des SHUFPS, des PSLLD et des PCMPEQW toute la journée!

En fait je veux y aller pour dire que je préfère les PowerPC je peux quand même?  ::siffle::

----------


## CrocMagnum

Rhooo, comment vous m'avez manqué les canards/canes!!! ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  Quatre jours sans _CanardPlus_ c'était mortel...Arf, moi aussi la "machine" a niqué mon ancien mot de passe...et j'ai reçu un tout nouveau mais en 8 CHIFFRES, hahaha j'adore ce genre de vanne!! ::rolleyes::  Mais bon maintenant tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Concernant la nouvelle "forme" du site, je prends mes marques...Comme le chante _Bénabar_: "_Ca sent la peinture et l'enduit_"...

----------


## Butok

Ayé ça marche !! je suis trop content ! merki tout plein !

----------


## Taï Lolo

> Bon, c'est pas vraiment un soucis de profil ou autre, par contre, il y a un de mes messages qui a été massacray -_-
> 
> cf le premier post : http://forum.canardplus.com/showthread.php?t=15186
> 
> J'avais toute une liste de jeux et je ne retrouve que la dernière partie du message.


http://209.85.129.104/search?q=cache...r&ct=clnk&cd=2




> Guten Tag et merci pour la migration, la fusion me remplit de joie à défaut de me faire danser la polka dans mon assiette.
> 
> Par contre, mon message a lui aussi été amputé et pas qu'un peu, la liste des jeux DS, GBA et PSP se résume maintenant à la liste des jeux PSP avec le logo DS : http://forum.canardplus.com/showthread.php?t=10353
> 
> Bon, c'est loin d'être un drame, mais si y'a moyen de récupérer le texte du topic d'origine, je serais assez content pour éventuellement carresser l'idée de danser la polka dans mon assiette.
> 
> Sinon tan pis.
> 
> Merci bonsoir


http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache...r&ct=clnk&cd=1


Mise en forme crados mais au moins vous pouvez récupérer tout le contenu.  ::):

----------


## Sheraf

Truc con dit en passant mais tout le monde ne verra pas mon poste.

Prevenir les gens que leurs signatures ont perdu les balises de tailles. Du coup elles rendent la plupart des postes illisibles.

EDITEZ VOS SIGNATURES ON VOIT RIEN !

----------


## Arseur

> Et moi j'aimais bien avoir un pseudo en symbiose avec mon avatar


Change ton avatar...  ::ninja::

----------


## Castor

Je trouve que globalement, la hauteur d'un post est plus importante que sur l'ancien forum. Sur un 22 pouces, en 1680*1050, on affiche seulement 3 posts par écran -> scrolling à longueur de temps... J'ose même pas imaginer en 1024.

On pourrait pas diminuer la taille de la police (plus grosse qu'avant aussi) et/ou la hauteur d'un saut de ligne ?


Edit: Ah ! Ma copine qui regarde mon écran à l'instant et qui s'exclame "Ouh c'est gros". Comme quoi... (à moins qu'elle regardait autre chose que mon écran?  ::ninja:: )

----------


## The_ED

> Même problème, la session n'est pas conservée lorsqu'on rentre par forum2.x86-secret.com, pourtant l'authentification fonctionne correctement. Comme je ne peux pas rentrer par forum.canardplus.com, je ne peux pas rentrer du tout.
> 
> Et la migration de mon user s'est mal passée :
> - date d'inscription : Novembre 2007
> - J'ai perdu le titre X86-ADV. 
> Ah bon, c'était voulu ? Merde !


La gestion des cookies / sessions se fait sur le nom de domaine. Y a donc deux cookies différents si vous tentez d'utiliser forum2.x86... et forum.c+..

----------


## Reguen

Bah en fait c'est quoi l'ntérêt de la barre juste au-dessus du texte du message ? On ne pourrait pas déplacer cette icone et gagner une ligne ?  ::P:

----------


## Castor

> Bah en fait c'est quoi l'ntérêt de la barre juste au-dessus du texte du message ? On ne pourrait pas déplacer cette icone et gagner une ligne ?


C'est la barre de sujet du post, crétin  ::rolleyes:: 

T'aurais pu quote mon post quand même, histoire qu'il se perde pas en bas de page  ::ninja::

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Je trouve que globalement, la hauteur d'un post est plus importante que sur l'ancien forum. Sur un 22 pouces, en 1680*1050, on affiche seulement 3 posts par écran -> scrolling à longueur de temps... J'ose même pas imaginer en 1024.


J'ai l'impression que c'est dû à ce machin là :



Au dessus de tous les posts et qui ne sert à rien :/




> Bah en fait c'est quoi l'ntérêt de la barre juste au-dessus du texte du message ? On ne pourrait pas déplacer cette icone et gagner une ligne ?


Eh, le temps que je fasse une capture d'écran et je me fais griller >_>

----------


## The_ED

> Ayé, nouveau password obtenu.
> Et pourquoi c'est nous qu'on doit en changer, et pas ceux de X86 hein? C'est qui ces privilégiés ? Comment on peut les reconnaître, ces gosses de riches, sur le forums, pour pouvoir les tabasser et leur piquer l'argent de la cantine ?


X86 était déjà sous vbulletin, une simple copie des mots de passes suffisait. Par contre pour C+ le système d'encodage des mots de passe n'était pas le même donc ré encodage obligatoire. (les mots de passes sont encodés par des fonctions ne permettant pas de traitements inverses)

----------


## Ash_Crow

> C'est la barre de sujet du post, crétin


Le sujet pourrait s'intégrer dans la ligne rouge au dessus, à côté de la date, non ?

----------


## Castor

Bien sûr que si, ça sert !

Pour l'intégrer au rouge ? Oula, sachant que la barre rouge est une image qui se répète, les codeurs vont devoir suer pour y réussir. Mais je suis aussi d'avis de virer ce sujet d'un post, c'est inutile. Mais on gagnerait vraiment beaucoup de place ? :/

----------


## The_ED

Ca sert au titrage des messages.

----------


## Castor

> Ca sert au titrage des messages.


Mais personne l'utilise.

Non en fait ce sont les infos sous l'avatar qui sont en trop grosse police. Sachant que le post est au minimum aussi haut (en pixels) que les infos de gauche...

----------


## ToasT

> j'ai un petit probleme, je n'arrive pas a poster sur certains forums, par "manque d'autorisation" (fermeture et migration des forums par exemple?)
> 
> c'est du a quoi?


C'est sur quel forum exactement ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

j'ai deux suggestions :

y'a deux topics news, une petite convergence ?

et ensuite, pourquoi hardware advance est pas une sous catégorie de hardware ça permettrait de mieux nous mélanger

----------


## Undead_Yasko

Non, ce n'est pas lié à un changement de domaine, je n'utilise que celui d'x86-secret, je ne peux pas utiliser C+.
Essaye de t'authentifier par forum2.x86-secret.com, tu vas voir le problème.
Tu t'authentifies, il te dit ok et quand tu es redirigé, tu reviens au même point qu'avant l'authentification.

----------


## Eld

J'aimerais aussi, si possible, avoir accès à hardware avancé.
merci  ::o:

----------


## Undead_Yasko

> Non, ce n'est pas lié à un changement de domaine, je n'utilise que celui d'x86-secret, je ne peux pas utiliser C+.
> Essaye de t'authentifier par forum2.x86-secret.com, tu vas voir le problème.
> Tu t'authentifies, il te dit ok et quand tu es redirigé, tu reviens au même point qu'avant l'authentification.


Et le pire, c'est que l'on apparait dans la liste des membres connectés.  ::|:

----------


## rOut

Pour ma part ce qui me frappe le plus pour l'instant c'est la perte du redimensionnement automatique des images trop grandes.

Lorsqu'une image est grande maintenant ca déforme toute la page et c'est très moche, surtout lorsqu'il y a du texte avec -- obligé de scroller horizontalement, c'est pas génial.  ::wacko::

----------


## Jolaventur

moi problème aussi 


merci de mettre jolaventur 

et en sous titre 

"Sébastien Lobe, Sir Consis et naze du slip 


merci

----------


## Castor

> Pour ma part ce qui me frappe le plus pour l'instant c'est la perte du redimensionnement automatique des images trop grandes.
> 
> Lorsqu'une image est grande maintenant ca déforme toute la page et c'est très moche, surtout lorsqu'il y a du texte avec -- obligé de scroller horizontalement, c'est pas génial.


Sans parler des gros avatars, ça joue sur ce qui a été dit plus haut concernant le fait que les posts prennent plus de place. Je le répète, 3 posts maxi affichés sur le même écran sur un 22 pouces c'est un scandale !

----------


## Undead_Yasko



----------


## Nono

C'est une bonne question. Tu vois la mienne. Je pense que je suis déjà plus haut que la hauteur limite (mais bon ça reste discret)

----------


## ToasT

Il faudrait fusionner les threads "*Partagez vos vidéos uniques trouvés sur le web" et " vos liens youtube favoris"Ploum ploum voilà
*

----------


## The_ED

Effectivement, je dirais que Vbulletin ne prend en compte que le cookie lié à son domaine associé.

Pour l'apparition dans la liste ca me parait normal:

Soumission du login => Validation du login => création de la session & cookie => on redirige

Et la normalement vbulletin devrait récupérer le cookie mais il arrive pas.

----------


## r2djbeuh

Kikoo bravo le nouveau site toussa, mode passe récupéré, mai sje peux, svp récupérer mon "Steve's Job's Biatch" en titre, svp ?
J'aimais bien, moi, ça me permettait de gazer les macs en toute imputnité des macfanboyz  ::P:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Clair que c'est gros, mais la roulette libre de ma MX revolution compense. :selapète:

----------


## Childerik

Ca peut aussi venir d'un blocage lié aux droits sur la machine locale. Ou d'un paramétrage de la gestion des cookies avec le browser. Quel est le type de compte sur ta machine Yasko ?

----------


## Gabriel

Mince, j'aurais du lire ce thread avant d'interpeller directement Sam par MP...

J'ai bien récupéré mon L/P lors de la migration, mais par contre j'ai perdu mon droit de poster dans la section hardware avancé....Ce serait sympatique que je récupère ce droit.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Et de le donner aux actifs de la partie hardware de CPC. :groslourdquiinsiste:

----------


## DJ_DaMS

J'aimerai bien également avoir mon permis de poser dans la partie Advanced Hardware.
(je suis aussi un ancien d'X86)

Un tout grand merci d'avance !

----------


## Childerik

Yasko, tu as résolu ton problème de proxy à ton boulot ?

----------


## --Lourd--

> Au taon pour moi


tarete 2 parle en sms put1. t tro 1 noobzor.

----------


## mescalin

> Clair que c'est gros, mais la roulette libre de ma MX revolution compense. :selapète:



héhé Révolution roulse !!!

Sinon, bien vu le fait de pas pouvoir intégrer des avatars animés, ça doit bien alléger le forum et c'était pas vraiment utile. bref, en gros c'est vrai que cette mouture me parait plus ergonomique. Après, va falloir un pti temps pour prendre ses marques mais pour une première impression, ça me semble vraiment sympa.  ::): 

edith : au fait, "squatteur", ya deux "t" :tatillon:

edit2: heu, ben en fait je crois qu'on peut mettre des avatars animés, mais ça a pas l'air de marcher pour tout le monde, o_0

----------


## Doc TB

500x100

----------


## Doc TB

> Bon, c'est pas vraiment un soucis de profil ou autre, par contre, il y a un de mes messages qui a été massacray -_-
> 
> cf le premier post : http://forum.canardplus.com/showthread.php?t=15186
> 
> J'avais toute une liste de jeux et je ne retrouve que la dernière partie du message.


Oui, ca je n'en excuse, mais il faisait partie des posts super mal formatté, avec des balises mal ouverte ou mal fermée qui sont passé à la trappe lors de l'import. Je vais essayer de voir ce que je peux faire.

----------


## Doc TB

> Cool pour les logins, gni? ca a jamais été mon vrai pseudo
> et oui je vous ai menti MOUAHAHA
> 
> Sinon c'est vrai qu'on a droit qu'a 50 mp ?


Vous en voulez combien ?

PS : Les MP, c'est pas censé être conservé 107 ans non plus

----------


## Doc TB

> Comme Oni, je voulais savoir si je pouvais retrouver mon pseudo habituel, c'est à dire Daeke.
> Merci.


Fait. Tu ne verra peut etre pas la modif tout de suite, faut que je reindexe les posts, je ferais ca dans la soirée

----------


## Doc TB

> Je souhaite ... je veux ... J'EXIGE de retrouver la majuscule au début de mon pseudo!


Fait

----------


## Undead_Yasko

> Yasko, tu as résolu ton problème de proxy à ton boulot ?


Non, c'est pour ça que je rentre avec forum2.x86-secret.com et qu'au final, ben je rentre pas...
 ::(:

----------


## Doc TB

> J'aimerais aussi recuperé mon pseudo, à savoir Next. Et aussi pouvoir afficher mon avatar qui me caracterisé tant.
> Merci bien.


Fait

----------


## Doc TB

> j'ai due recréé mon compte ... un peu dégouté quand même étant donné que je suis un des tout premier utilisateur et que j'étais bien actif ... 
> Ca fait pas franchement plaisir surtout quand on lis la prmiere news..;


On peut toujours te récupérer ton compte précédent. C'etait quoi ton probleme ?

----------


## Doc TB

> Mon mot de passe est mort et l'adresse mail associé ne semble plus exister.
> Comment je récupère mon ancien compte ?
> Y a moyen d'entrer en contact avec un admin/modérateur/quéqu'un qu'a des droits ?


Envoie les infos par PM (ancienne adresse mail et nouvelle)

----------


## Doc TB

> OUAIS D'ABORD
> 
> 
> Bon, j'aimerais bien récupére mon pseudo moi zossi stp Doc TB ......
> J'aime bien mon Prénom, mais j'ai marqué de mon pseudo inimitable certains forums.....
> Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Raccourci ta signature et poste ici ton ancien pseudo

----------


## Doc TB

> et putain, ils m'ont rajouter un @mac.com dans mon pseudo que je n'est jamais tappé ! (suis pas fou moi, veux pas mourrir)


Fusionné avec Butok

----------


## Sim's

Serait il possible de réduire la taille des avatars, parce que là j'ai l'impression d'être chez Patchwork land.

----------


## Doc TB

> J'ai voulu vous contacter, mais il faut un compte pour ça, donc, dites bonjour à temporaire.


Non, on peut poster sans etre loggué ici. Pour récupérer un ancien compte dont le mail est HS. Poster par PM le pseudo, l'ancienne adresse mail et la nouvelle.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Raccourci ta signature et poste ici ton ancien pseudo


Son ancien pseudo est Phatcobra.

----------


## Next

> Fait


Trop cool, sauf que maintenant mon login de connection c'est plus jm.next mais Next tout court fallais le deviner.
Pour l'avatar j'essairais + tard parceque la jsuis au boulot.

----------


## Doc TB

> moi problème aussi 
> 
> merci de mettre jolaventur 
> 
> et en sous titre 
> 
> "Sébastien Lobe, Sir Consis et naze du slip 
> 
> 
> merci


Fait pour le pseudo.

Plus d'edition de sous titre par contre.

----------


## Doc TB

> Son ancien pseudo est Phatcobra.


Fait

----------


## TheToune

Il n'y a plus la plate forme préféré dans le profil ...
On ne sait plus a qui on peut jeter des cailloux et de qui il faut se méfier ...

C'est nul  ::(:  ...

... Ou pas.

----------


## Next

Pour le pseudo c'est ok, mais pour les avatars c'est pas encore ca.
J'ais essayé de mettre mon avatar de nowel et le forum me dit que c'est trop grand (cmbdtc)
On peut pas faire quelque chose pour regler ca?

----------


## Doc TB

> Sans parler des gros avatars, ça joue sur ce qui a été dit plus haut concernant le fait que les posts prennent plus de place. Je le répète, 3 posts maxi affichés sur le même écran sur un 22 pouces c'est un scandale !


Les avatars, ils n'ont bien cassé les pieds et c'est du 140x160 max, aucun avatar ne fait plus de 140 pix de long. S'il faut descendre a 100, pourquoi pas, mais c'est RELOU

----------


## Doc TB

> Pour le pseudo c'est ok, mais pour les avatars c'est pas encore ca.
> J'ais essayé de mettre mon avatar de nowel et le forum me dit que c'est trop grand (cmbdtc)
> On peut pas faire quelque chose pour regler ca?


Bah il fait combien ton avatar ? Si c'est du 1024*768 de 500 Ko, voila

----------


## Icebird

On ne voit plus le numéro de la dernière page pour les gros thread, on voit seulement "dernière page". Perso, j'aimais bien savoir d'un coup d'oeil le nb de page d'un thread, çà m'a par exemple permis d'éviter le thread à Bobo  :;):

----------


## Mars2

Oui c'est vrai que savoir le nombre de page d'un thread est pas mal

----------


## Doc TB

Bon, ce soir, je vous découpe tout vos avatars en 90x90.

----------


## Sim's

Pourrait-on avoir de nouveau les smilies pour les Réponses Rapides ?  ::):

----------


## Absinte

> Bon, ce soir, je vous découpe tout vos avatars en 90x90.


Que de la gueule  ::o: 

dit-il avec son avatar de 80*80

Edit : Enfin c'est vrai que les avatars de plus de 100*100 c'est super relou et je vois pas trop à quoi ça sert. Bon après, les gouts et les couleuvres hein.

----------


## Oxygen3

pas d'avatar et hop, c'est réglé  ::P:

----------


## Flubber

> Bon, ce soir, je vous découpe tout vos avatars en 90x90.


Dis l'homme en 140x140  ::ninja::

----------


## Childerik

> pas d'avatar et hop, c'est réglé


Ah non alors ! J'ai passé une heure pour faire le mien  ::o: .

----------


## XWolverine

> Bon, ce soir, je vous découpe tout vos avatars en 90x90.


imagemagick en ligne de commande (convert).

----------


## CrocMagnum

Mmmh, une nouvelle formule bien fraîche et bordélique à souhait, le coup classique . Vous avez dû galérer pour refaire le site, vu que _vBulletin_ semble beaucoup moins souple que le langage précédent, ou j'me trompe? Sinon ben les suggestions:

- vous serait-il techniquement possible d'indiquer à nouveau en bas de page le *nombre de membres actifs dans les topics*? Juste pour savoir si le topic en question est fréquenté ou pas...

- auparavant on pouvait modifier la taille de son *avatar*, ça va revenir ou est-ce que va continuer à se bouffer des posters?...

- sans déc c'est pas pour faire mon _Gérard Languedeputte_, mais il faudrait absolument qu'un admin/techos règle un problème esthétique: *la prédominance des teintes rouges* fatigue beaucoup mes petit yeux fragiles de lapinoux. Pour cette tâche auriez-vous une personne de goût sous la mains, afin que les teintes rouges/grises/blanches du site se marient de manière heureuse?

- il nous faut absolument un bon gros *topic à flood* des familles...En attendant le retour de _Francou_...

----------


## Sim's

Je viens de voir que les dates d'inscriptions sont en anglais, je demande donc une traduction immédiate vers la langue de Molière  ::(:

----------


## DaP

On a toujours pas le droit de faire plus que deux quotes ? ::o:

----------


## Next

> Bah il fait combien ton avatar ? Si c'est du 1024*768 de 500 Ko, voila


Une centaine de ko pas +. 

Jugez par vous meme 
Et presque autant pour l'original, je suis pas graphiste j'ais aucune idée de coment on diminue le poid d'une image.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> - il nous faut absolument un bon gros *topic à flood* des familles...En attendant le retour de _Francou_...


Y'a le topic "Conquistador" dans Tout et Rien pour ça  :^_^:

----------


## Mars2

> Y'a le topic "Conquistador" dans Tout et Rien pour ça



Nan c'est un topic de remplacement pour le vrai topic, the b0b0's topic :^_^:

----------


## XWolverine

> je suis pas graphiste j'ais aucune idée de coment on diminue le poid d'une image.


Ton soft de gif animé doit le savoir (en général, options de enregistrer sous ou assistant de publication).

----------


## Icebird

C'est possible de me remettre Icebird tout court comme pseudo?
Je ne sais pas si tu l'a déjà fait ou pas, vu que tu a dit que çà n'apparaitrais pas tout de suite.
Si c'est déjà fait, merci  :^_^: 
Et si ce n'est pas le cas, merci d'avance =)

En tout cas, bon courage, par experience je sais ce que peut entrainer comme montagne de boulot un changement majeur tel que celui-là.

----------


## Icebird

> Une centaine de ko pas +. 
> 
> Jugez par vous meme 
> Et presque autant pour l'original, je suis pas graphiste j'ais aucune idée de coment on diminue le poid d'une image.


En l'occurence, çà sera plutot hard. L'anim est juste trop longue et trop évoluée pour rentrer dans 30ko.
Je n'y connais pas grand chose, mais un gif prend moins de place quand il n'y a pas beaucoup de mouvement, ou que ce mouvement se limite à une même zone assez petite (tout ce qui ne "bouge" pas est mis en transparence, donc on ne stock pas toutes les images complètes, seulement les modifs d'une image à l'autre)
Là çà bouge trop, et l'anim est déjà en qualité plutot basse, je voit pas comment la réduire à moins de 30ko

----------


## PrinceGITS

Est-il possible de remettre la date et l'heure d'une édition de post ?

----------


## Absinte

Y a pas moyen de faire valoir ton dictat en imposant 1 ligne de sign et une image de maxi 30pixels de haut (un userbar quoi...)
Parce qu'en toute honnêteté j'attends toujours qu'on m'explique l'intêret d'avoir une image énorme ou 4 ou 5 lignes de texte en sign.

----------


## Ryldian

Est t'il possible aussi de remettre le flux RSS forums ?

----------


## Oxygen3

> - sans déc c'est pas pour faire mon _Gérard Languedeputte_, mais il faudrait absolument qu'un admin/techos règle un problème esthétique: *la prédominance des teintes rouges* fatigue beaucoup mes petit yeux fragiles de lapinoux. Pour cette tâche auriez-vous une personne de goût sous la mains, afin que les teintes rouges/grises/blanches du site se marient de manière heureuse?



C'est là que je suis content d'avoir la skin x86  :^_^:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Elle est accessible à tout le monde cette skin (liste déroulante en bas à gauche des pages).

----------


## Childerik

Exact : comme ça, pas de jaloux  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Enfin, on vous la laisse votre skin toute fade.  ::P: 

Sinon, il n'y a pas moyen d'identifier les modos, rédac, admin avec des couleurs sur leurs pseudos dans la liste des connectés, et un titre spécifique dans leur résumé de profil affiché dans les posts ?

----------


## Shihaya

Idem, je trouve ça vraiment trop rouge. Mes petits yeux pleurent en parcourant le forum. 

Et puis le skin x86 est moche.

Et puis j'aime pas vBulletin.  ::P: 



(Sinon, au niveau du site en lui même : super boulot !  ::wub:: J'ai hâte de voir débarquer la CoinCoin TV !  ::wub:: )

----------


## Treebeard

Déjà bravo pour le gros boulot. Je n'ai pas lu toutes les suggestions donc les miennes sont peut-être redondantes et sont de toute manière personnelle.

Page d'accueil :
- Police des News trop petite.
- Intégration des commentaires inutiles et mal mise en forme dans les news. (le petit lapin avec le quote en random est sympa)
- Ca tient (presque mais en fait) pas en largeur sur un 1024.

Forum
- Taille des avatars trop importante
- Pas de redimensionnement des images dans les posts.
- Chaque post prend trop de place donnant un scrolling laborieux. Peut-être qu'en réduisant la police du nom du membre et l'avatar (64x64) et en virant les informations dont globalement on se bat les couilles genre Date d'inscription, Messages et Localisation (de toute façon dispo dans le profil) on réduirait cela. Il y a aussi la ligne vierge en haut du post avec l'icone qui ne sert à rien.

----------


## Childerik

'tain : z'êtes jamais contents !

Soit c'est trop rouge, soit c'est trop fade. Et bien vous filtrez toutes les images et frames avec votre browser fétiche et vous aurez un site totalement mode texte : oualà !  ::P:

----------


## Guest

Bon j'en profite pour faire ma princesse: ce serait possible de mettre le second "o" en majuscules dans mon pseudo?

----------


## Arseur

> 'tain : z'êtes jamais contents !
> 
> Soit c'est trop rouge, soit c'est trop fade. Et bien vous filtrez toutes les images et frames avec votre browser fétiche et vous aurez un site totalement mode texte : oualà !


Et ce sera pas fade, peut-être ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Absinte

Un bug super relou, certains topics repassent en non lu si je me délogue / relogue, ça arrive à d'autres?

Edith : Bon ben voila, exemple typique, je ferme mon navigateur (je suis au boulot, donc IE 6 sur un Win2000 (enfin ça fait pareil sur mon autre poste pro qui est un IE 6 sur XP pro)), je relance la page, C+ me reconnait comme un grand, mais tous les topics du forum debug apparaissent en non lus.

----------


## Shihaya

En virant le gradientcpc_thead.gif, on obtient un fond bleu reposant en header des messages ! Mes yeux vous remercient !  ::lol::

----------


## BSRobin

On va considérer que c'est un bug de style : la favicon du forum est celle trés laide d'origine de vbulletin. :/

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Je suis un squateur sympa, ne m'expulsez pas.  ::sad::

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Encore bravo pour le boulot, même si l'interface me parait plus voyante ; j'ai senti des regards étranges dans mon dos au boulot...  ::P: 

* Juste pour savoir s'il était possible de remettre des petites annonces autres que PC et consoles... 

* J'aimerais en effet vendre mon Archos et la je sais pas trop où la mettre (non, pas là).*

Ça pourrait servir à tout le monde un truc genre "Ventes diverses" (pour des BD, DVD, hi-tech, etc.)* 

En vous remerciant bonsoir

----------


## ElGato

Bah ça dépend aussi de la résolution...Là c'est pas mal, je trouve, un bon compromis entre les bourgeois à écrans wide 1920*1080 et les pauvres sur leur 15" CRT.

----------


## BSRobin

Suggestion : 
reprendre et modifier les règles de redirection de l'ancien site pour le nouveau : 
exemple en front : http://www.canardplus.com/index.html tapait sur la home
autre exemple : http://www.canardplus.com/index_10_2.html 

Pour les index des forums, ca doit pas être bien compliqué non plus de faire un mapping de chaque accueil de forum " anciens -> nouveau" (plutot que tout rediriger sur l'index global ).

Enfin, je dis ca, je dis rien, c'est votre référencement google/yahoo et votre source de revenus, pas les miens.  :;):

----------


## JojoLeMerou

On peut plus faire du texte barré ?  ::|: 

Ça va me gâcher les trois quarts de mes blagues...

C'est possible de le remettre docteur ?

----------


## Arseur

> Encore bravo pour le boulot, même si l'interface me parait plus voyante ; j'ai senti des regards étranges dans mon dos au boulot... 
> 
> * Juste pour savoir s'il était possible de remettre des petites annonces autres que PC et consoles... 
> 
> * J'aimerais en effet vendre mon Archos et la je sais pas trop où la mettre (non, pas là).*
> 
> Ça pourrait servir à tout le monde un truc genre "Ventes diverses" (pour des BD, DVD, hi-tech, etc.)* 
> 
> En vous remerciant bonsoir


Regarde la dernière annonce de Caca Président, dans la section "annonces PC"...

----------


## Icebird

un ptit truc reloud: quand on clique sur derniere page, çà nous amène bien à la dernière page mais çà ne descend pas au dernier post (il me semble que çà le faisait avant). Du coup faut descendre à grand coup de scroll.

----------


## Arseur

En fait non, quand on cliquait sur le numéro de la page (genre page 3000) on arrivait en haut de la page 3000. Fallait cliquer sur un lien qui finnissait par "getnewpost" pour arriver en bas.

----------


## Wanou

> Idem, je trouve ça vraiment trop rouge. Mes petits yeux pleurent en parcourant le forum. 
> 
> Et puis le skin x86 est moche.
> 
> Et puis j'aime pas vBulletin.


Le Skin X86 n'est pas moche. Il faut juste avoir l'intelligence nécessaire pour l'apprécier.

Sinon, n'y aurait il pas moyen d'avoir des sous catégories dans l'ex 'x86-secrets' ? Parce que là, ça risque d'être le fouilli entre le matos, le logiciel etc....

Merci.

----------


## Doc TB

> Y a pas moyen de faire valoir ton dictat en imposant 1 ligne de sign et une image de maxi 30pixels de haut (un userbar quoi...)
> Parce qu'en toute honnêteté j'attends toujours qu'on m'explique l'intêret d'avoir une image énorme ou 4 ou 5 lignes de texte en sign.


Pour le moment, c'est 2 lignes et 2 images par signature. Si ca pose probleme, on diminuera

----------


## Tink

> Regarde la dernière annonce de Caca Président, dans la section "annonces PC"...


Non vraiment, t'es pas sympa de lui imposer ca!

----------


## LinkSpirit

Mon pseudo $k-flown ne marche pas, je pense que le problème viens du signe dollars "$", quand je donne mon adresse email pour recevoir mes identifiants dans le 1er mail il y a bien ecrit $k-flown mais quand je clic sur_:"Pour régénérer votre mot de passe, veuillez suivre ce lien"_ le second mail qui suit me donne du &#036 ;k-flown a la place du pseudo normal.

Après j'ai beau essayer $k-flown ou ça variante chelou &#036 ;k-flown avec le nouveau mot de passe rien ne fonctionne, voila ça serais sympas de savoir si je doit continuer ou si j'abandonne.

edit (j'ai etais obliger de mettre un espace avant le point virgule( &#036 ; ) pour pas que le code ce transforme en $ sur le post)

----------


## AlmostDead_Yasko

'tain, moi aussi je veux poster ma news pourrie !
Merde, laisser moi rentrer, ca caille dehors  ::'(: 
En plus, elles sont compliquées ces captcha, ca filtre pas que les bots mais aussi les malvoyants...

----------


## Doc TB

> Une centaine de ko pas +. 
> 
> Jugez par vous meme 
> Et presque autant pour l'original, je suis pas graphiste j'ais aucune idée de coment on diminue le poid d'une image.


Alors trés clairement, ce genre de truc, c'est non. Ca géne gravement la lecture de la page.

----------


## Tramb

Salut les pleins-de-bonne-volonté, c'est possible de récupérer mon ancien pseudo Tramb, si ce n'est abuser?

----------


## Doc TB

> Mon pseudo $k-flown ne marche pas, je pense que le problème viens du signe dollars "$", quand je donne mon adresse email pour recevoir mes identifiants dans le 1er mail il y a bien ecrit $k-flown mais quand je clic sur_:"Pour régénérer votre mot de passe, veuillez suivre ce lien"_ le second mail qui suit me donne du &#036 ;k-flown a la place du pseudo normal.
> 
> Après j'ai beau essayer $k-flown ou ça variante chelou &#036 ;k-flown avec le nouveau mot de passe rien ne fonctionne, voila ça serais sympas de savoir si je doit continuer ou si j'abandonne.


Plus de caractéres spéciaux dans les login. Dis moi par quoi tu veux que je remplace.

----------


## Guest

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Doc TB

> Salut les pleins-de-bonne-volonté, c'est possible de récupérer mon ancien pseudo Tramb, si ce n'est abuser?


Fait

----------


## Childerik

> 'tain, moi aussi je veux poster ma news pourrie !
> Merde, laisser moi rentrer, ca caille dehors 
> En plus, elles sont compliquées ces captcha, ca filtre pas que les bots mais aussi les malvoyants...


Ben oui mais on ne peut pas prendre la décision de délocker les masques appliqués dans le routeur de ta boite aussi  ::):

----------


## unofficial_Yasko

Salo de webwasher, j'aurai ta po !

Le seul truc trippant, c'est que je peux changer de nom à chaque post.
Maigre consolation, mais bon, on fait avec ce qu'on a...

----------


## LinkSpirit

> Plus de caractéres spéciaux dans les login. Dis moi par quoi tu veux que je remplace.


Un S majuscule, merci.

----------


## Doc TB

> Un S majuscule, merci.


fait

----------


## Doc TB

> Salo de webwasher, j'aurai ta po !
> 
> Le seul truc trippant, c'est que je peux changer de nom à chaque post.
> Maigre consolation, mais bon, on fait avec ce qu'on a...


Mais c'est quoi ton soucis Yasko ? si tu peux poster, c'est que tu as accés au forum non ?

----------


## Doc TB

> Est t'il possible aussi de remettre le flux RSS forums ?


Oui, mais ce genre de truc, d'ici la fin de la semaine

----------


## Doc TB

> Sinon, n'y aurait il pas moyen d'avoir des sous catégories dans l'ex 'x86-secrets' ? Parce que là, ça risque d'être le fouilli entre le matos, le logiciel etc....


Ca va etre fait dans les deux rubriques hardware. Y a juste un truc a regler, sinon ce serait deja fait (La catégorie parent doit inclure toutes les sous catégories et ne pas etre une catégorie elle-meme. Si je suis pas clair, c'est pareil :P)

----------


## Dash'

Salut, pourrais-je récupérer mon nick qui était Dash' s'il vous plait?
 merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## OutFromHere

Ben non, je poste juste ici parce que j'ai pas besoin de m'authentifier, faut juste que j'arrive à lire les petites lettres tordues, colorées, superposées, gribouillées, etc. (ce qui n'est pas évident en soit).
Nan, sérieusement, mon problème comme énoncé précédemment ici même est que je rentre par forum2.x86-secret.com et que dans ce cas, le cookie a l'air de déconner. L'authentification fonctionne, j'apparais dans la liste des membres connectés, mais j'ai pas de session sous mon pseudo identifié.

----------


## Phatcobra

> Son ancien pseudo est Phatcobra.


Merci corbeau cendré  :;):

----------


## Sk-flown

> fait


Si tu pouvais me le modif en *S* majuscule si c'est possible, merci.

----------


## Phatcobra

> Fait


Merci beaucoup Doc !!!
C't'un plaisir d'avoir des gars serviables comme toi... (sinon, t'as pas 20 € à me prêter ?)

----------


## Doc TB

> Ben non, je poste juste ici parce que j'ai pas besoin de m'authentifier, faut juste que j'arrive à lire les petites lettres tordues, colorées, superposées, gribouillées, etc. (ce qui n'est pas évident en soit).
> Nan, sérieusement, mon problème comme énoncé précédemment ici même est que je rentre par forum2.x86-secret.com et que dans ce cas, le cookie a l'air de déconner. L'authentification fonctionne, j'apparais dans la liste des membres connectés, mais j'ai pas de session sous mon pseudo identifié.


J'ai modifié un truc, ca devrait fonctionner la

----------


## Phatcobra

J'adore, on voit 1000 fois mieux mon avatar, on reconnait bien le Pascal !!!
Bon, j'vont explorer un peu la nouvelle présentation, j'avoue que je suis un peu perdu pour le moment..... ::):

----------


## Jolaventur

> Kikoo bravo le nouveau site toussa, mode passe récupéré, mai sje peux, svp récupérer mon "Steve's Job's Biatch" en titre, svp ?
> J'aimais bien, moi, ça me permettait de gazer les macs en toute imputnité des macfanboyz



  + one et j'peux récup le mien aussi 

juste Sir concis et naze du slip 

 svp msieur Terraboule

je paye en nature si y faut

Edit: tu nous avais certifié qu'on leres perdrait pas en plus je me souviens

----------


## XWolverine

> ... Si je suis pas clair, c'est pareil :P)


Alors c'est pareil  ::P: 
Non, sinon, respect, l'équipe est super à l'écoute des problèmes et on voit bien que vous faites le max pour les résoudre.

Et sinon, au niveau droit du travail, z'êtes au courant qu'on n'a pas le droit de bosser trop de jours de suite (sans parler des nuits)  ::siffle::

----------


## Baryton

On peut me renommer Baryton comme avant?

merci  ::):

----------


## Fyasko

Non, ca ne marche pas.
Tu devrais pouvoir reproduire le problème en t'authentifiant depuis ma backdoor anti-webwasher sus-mentionnée.

D'ailleurs j'ai vu que d'autres membres souhaitaient l'utiliser, je previens, c'est ma mienne ! 
Vous êtes tous devenu des co/anards maintenant, alors entrez par ce que de droit. 

Mais secrêtement, moi aussi j'espère devenir un co/anard.

----------


## Jolaventur

la possibilité à l'éditage ou l'éditation (si si ça se dit c'est moi qui l'ai inventé) de choisir entre rapide et complet 


cimer

----------


## Michael d'Amour

> - vous serait-il techniquement possible d'indiquer à nouveau en bas de page le *nombre de membres actifs dans les topics*? Juste pour savoir si le topic en question est fréquenté ou pas...


Pour aussi. C'est pas pour faire les big brothers, mais ça aide (notamment dans les topic-jeux).

----------


## Flubber

C'est possible d'avoir mon F majuscule, merci Doc.

edit : Merci Doc

----------


## Gunzen-R

Faudrait que quand on clique sur l'image Canardplus, on revienne sur l'index du forum, et non pas sur l'accueil du site.

Sinon faudra s'habituer à vBulletin, mais bon, c'était mieux après.

----------


## test_modo

Dtc

----------


## test_modo

Ctb

----------


## Michael d'Amour

> Faudrait que quand on clique sur l'image Canardplus, on revienne sur l'index du forum, et non pas sur l'accueil du site.
> 
> Sinon faudra s'habituer à vBulletin, mais bon, c'était mieux après.


Pourquoi faire ? L'index du forum est dispo juste en dessous.

----------


## b0b0

EN 150*150 spa mieux ?

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Dans "Derniers messages", quand on fait F5 quelques minutes après, a marche pas. :&#39;(

----------


## Doc TB

Je vais tout réduire en 90x90 la

----------


## b0b0

Non!

strop bien les avatars plus gros !

----------


## Doc TB

> Non, ca ne marche pas.
> Tu devrais pouvoir reproduire le problème en t'authentifiant depuis ma backdoor anti-webwasher sus-mentionnée.
> 
> D'ailleurs j'ai vu que d'autres membres souhaitaient l'utiliser, je previens, c'est ma mienne ! 
> Vous êtes tous devenu des co/anards maintenant, alors entrez par ce que de droit. 
> 
> Mais secrêtement, moi aussi j'espère devenir un co/anard.


Je viens de remodifier le truc, ca fonctionne la. N'oublie pas de cocher la case "Se souvenir de moi". Et dis moi ce que ca donne

----------


## spongebong

Merci d'avoir ecourté mon pseudo, c'etait relou le hempants et en plus c'etait meme pas du bon anglais

----------


## Gunzen-R

> Pourquoi faire ? L'index du forum est dispo juste en dessous.


Désolé, mais je préfère une grosse image de kéké.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Non, ca ne marche pas.
> 
> Mais secrêtement, moi aussi j'espère devenir un co/anard.


Attention çay super exigeant ça.... Tu fais des oeuvres d'art avec ton caca? Par ce que si c'est pas le cas t'as du boulot...

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Faudrait que quand on clique sur l'image Canardplus, on revienne sur l'index du forum, et non pas sur l'accueil du site.


Ah non, c'est bien comme ça.

----------


## Pen²

Quelques suggestions:

forum:les balises   youtube ne fonctionnent plus. Au passage ca pourrait etre sympa que ca marche avec d'autre sites genre dailymotion (voir ici pour comment faire)ca serait bien qu'en bas de chaque page de topic, il y ait un lien pour revenir dans le dossier parent contenant les messages, ca éviterait de remonter, ou d'utiliser le combobox en bas peu pratiqueproposer un autre theme avec un rouge un peu moins aggressifl'icone du lapin n'apparait pas dans la zone d'adresse url de firefox (uniquement pour le forum)prévoir des distinctions (couleurs) pour reconnaitre les modérateurs, membres de la rédac ...limiter les avatars à 90x90afficher une trace des edit:afficher les membres qui lisent le meme topic, et ceux qui sont en train d'écriresite:je veux mes couly strips !!!??!!pas grand chose à redire sur le site en lui même qui est très bien si ce n'est qu'il faudrait fusionner le site de canardpc, mais je pense que c'est déjà prévuEn tout cas c'est plutôt pas mal dans l'ensemble  :;):

----------


## Gunzen-R

> Ah non, c'est bien comme ça.





> Pourquoi faire ? L'index du forum est dispo juste en dessous.


Z'êtes méchants  ::cry::

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Z'êtes méchants


Stoi.


Je plussoie fortement les requêtes de Pen²

Euh sinon j'ai un bug bizarre depuis une dizaine de minutes : les topics que je lis ne sont pas marqués comme lus ::(:

----------


## Kelexel

je sais pas ou foutre ca alors je post ici :

* *Dossier Informatique* :

*Page 3*
http://www.canardplus.com/index.php?...e&id=26&page=3 le lien du communiqué de presse renvoie a une erreur 404

*Page 4* du dossier est déformée (la pub se retrouve sous l'article est pas sur le coté droit et ca deforme la page)

Sur le site, dans Jeux Video, PC, on a une liste qui se termine à Bad Boys 2 et je vois pas le bouton pour changer de page (et pourtant en tester dans la recherche Oblivion est bien dans la D :B): , ca vient de chez moi?)

Edit : fais chier, un "b" majuscule ca fout le smiley ci-dessus...

----------


## Erokh

j'ai l'impression que ça a déjà été dit, mais... JE VEUX MON BOUTON HAUT!!!

rien d'autre pour l'instant  ::happy2::

----------


## NitroG42

Bon j'ai pas le temps de regarder les 5 pages, mais quelques trucs :
-Remettre la fusion des messages (en supposant que ca soit possible)
-la ligne Tab. de bord  	FAQ  	Membres  	Calendrier  	Derniers messages  	Recherche   	Liens rapides   	Déconnexion

si vous pouviez la mettre au dessus de l'adresse et du champt utilisateur "bienvenue machin", je pense que ca pourrait être sympa mais là ca ne tient qu'à moi.

----------


## XWolverine

Euh, on dirait que quand on se déconnecte, il considère tous les messages actuels comme lus. C'est super relou, ça. Faut rester connecté 24/24 pour savoir ce qu'on a lu / pas lu ?
Et puis ça buggue parfois, la mémorisation des derniers messages par sujet, il bloque ("Derniers messages" donne toujours les mêmes sujets non lus alors qu'on vient de les lire, le mini icone accès au dernier non lu apparait alors que j'ai tout lu).

----------


## F-Cee

C'est possible de remettre mon pseudo en F-Cee siouplat? Merci d'avance Doc.

----------


## Doc TB

> quand on accede par forum2.x86, il ne se souvient pas de la skin, et j'ai beau me log, en haut a droite ca continue de me proposer de me log.
> 
> Aucun probleme en passant par canardplus, donc je passe par canardplus maintenant...


Le bug est corrigé

----------


## Akihabara

Bonjour,
j'aimerais récupérer mon ancien pseudo si possible, c'est Akihabara.

Mercii

----------


## Doc TB

Je viens de faire quelques modifs :

- Limitation des avatars a 90x90 et resize de tous les existants
- Virage de la ligne titre si il n'y a pas de titre à afficher
- Virage des infos pseudos (date d'inscription, posts)

Ca fait des posts nettement plus petit et ca evite de scroller

----------


## Paul Verveine

Doc je croyais que les utilisateurs du forum hardware advance pouvait donner les droits aux autres dans ce qui était prévu, je me trompe ?

----------


## Doc TB

> Doc je croyais que les utilisateurs du forum hardware advance pouvait donner les droits aux autres dans ce qui était prévu, je me trompe ?


Oui oui, mais je dois configurer ca

----------


## Doc TB

Done les deux derniers

----------


## Kelexel

Dans le temps, sur Gamedata,, yavait une sorte de tribune libre ou on pouvait poster rapidement, une sorte de channel IRC (de mémoire), ca serait pas mal ca?

----------


## Mars2

> Stoi.
> 
> 
> Je plussoie fortement les requêtes de Pen²
> 
> Euh sinon j'ai un bug bizarre depuis une dizaine de minutes : les topics que je lis ne sont pas marqués comme lus


Je l'avais deja dit plus tot dans l'aprem....
 ::ninja::

----------


## Paul Verveine

moi, j'ai tout compris pour les sections hardware.
Les deux vont être regroupées pour devenir un seul et même truc mais pour cela il faut créer une nouvelle catégorie

et si j'ai bien compris la "grande catégorie" quand on cliquera dessus on pourra avoir accès à tous les topics des sous catégories



bon sinon je sais si c'est pace que je suis fatigué, mais le rouge me pique un peu les yeux (je sais c'est la couleur cpc) mais y'avait qqch de moins agressifs dans l'ancien et la skin x86 me pique moins les yeux
y'avit une alternance de couleur foncé clair pour différencier tous les posts mais si je me souviens bien y'avait moins de grosses barre rouge, enfin je crois

----------


## Doc TB

trop tard :P

PS : Ta sign est un poil trop grosse la

----------


## Kelexel

Bon en regroupant ca donne ca

- la fusion des posts c'est possible ?
- Séparation bien franche entre les topics en post-it et ceux qui ne l'étaient pas, c'est possible ça ou au contraire c'est fait exprès ? 
- les personnes présentes dans le topic que l'on lit/ consulte. 
- la liste des derniers messages qu'on a écrit.
 -possibilité de marquer tous les messages comme lus, mais dans la liste des "Derniers messages".
- des étoiles qui se sont glisées dans mon deuxième userbar, ce qui fait qu'elle ne s'affiche plus.
- Sur canardplus.com, cliquer sur "plan du site" en bas au centre nous envoie sur le fl'URSS des canards.
- On pourrait revenir au grade des canards ? Car le "habite ici" est moins sympa que le "gros canard".

- Est-il possible de remettre la balise [youtub]...[/youtube] ? Et au passage une balise pour d'autres hébergeurs vidéo serait appréciable aussi 
- pas de nouvelle fenêtre quand on fait plus de smileys mais un rafraichissement de la fenêtre des smileys.
- ajouter Xfire et SteamID avec les instants messengers ?
- souci de mise en page. En 1024x768, j'ai une petite partie du site qui ne rentre pas dans la fenêtre. Je n'ai pas ce souci sur le forum.
- il semblerait que la balise spoiler soit cassée
-probleme au niveau de la gestion de lecture des messages.
* Exemple : Nouveau message dans Suggestions Je vais dans le topic Forum DEBUG et dans Suggestions Je lis le message , je resors et je vois toujours qu'il y a un nouveau message dans le Forum Debug. Je rentre dedans je vois qu'il y a aucun message et ensuite je resors Et a la fin je vois qu'il n'y a plus de nouveau message*
-un lien pour aller directement au dernier message d'un topic
-Ou qui sont les sous-titres des topics ?
- y'a une raison à la quasi suppression du message de présentation du serveur de la communauté CPC ?
- il ne me semble pas possible, dans les commentaires de news, de voir ceux des pages suivantes tant qu'on ne va pas sur le forum.
- Je trouve que globalement, la hauteur d'un post est plus importante que sur l'ancien forum. Sur un 22 pouces, en 1680*1050, on affiche seulement 3 posts par écran -> scrolling à longueur de temps.
- On pourrait pas diminuer la taille de la police (plus grosse qu'avant aussi) et/ou la hauteur d'un saut de ligne ?
ce qui me frappe le plus pour l'instant c'est la perte du redimensionnement automatique des images trop grandes.
- fusionner les threads "Partagez vos vidéos uniques trouvés sur le web" et " vos liens youtube favoris"
- On ne voit plus le numéro de la dernière page pour les gros thread, on voit seulement "dernière page".
- vous serait-il techniquement possible d'indiquer à nouveau en bas de page le nombre de membres actifs dans les topics? Juste pour savoir si le topic en question est fréquenté ou pas...
- Sinon, il n'y a pas moyen d'identifier les modos, rédac, admin avec des couleurs sur leurs pseudos dans la liste des connectés, et un titre spécifique dans leur résumé de profil affiché dans les posts ?
- Un bug super relou, certains topics repassent en non lu si je me délogue / relogue, ça arrive à d'autres?
- On peut plus faire du texte barré ?
- Dans "Derniers messages", quand on fait F5 quelques minutes après, a marche pas. 
-ca serait bien qu'en bas de chaque page de topic, il y ait un lien pour revenir dans le dossier parent contenant les messages, ca éviterait de remonter, ou d'utiliser le combobox en bas peu pratique 
-l'icone du lapin n'apparait pas dans la zone d'adresse url de firefox (uniquement pour le forum) 
-prévoir des distinctions (couleurs) pour reconnaitre les modérateurs, membres de la rédac ... 
-afficher une trace des edit

----------


## cailloux

Rajouter  "divers" dans la section vente (actuellement PC et console)

rendre la bande rouge moins large ou moins criarde je plussois Maxwell

les balises youtube et spoiler

merci pour le résumé Kelexel

----------


## Doc TB

J'ai corrigé pas mal de truc la.

Pour la fusion des posts, c'est possible, mais c'est pour les modos. Je vais voir

----------


## Akihabara

Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été proposé, mais pourquoi ne pas laisser au membre choisir son titre ?

----------


## Doc TB

C'est possible a partir de 5000 posts (sans flood)

----------


## JojoLeMerou

J'ai un beau bug (sous Vista IE7) et je l'avais pas ce matin.

*Les messages s'affichent dans la colonne anciennement dédiée aux dates d'inscription, nombre de messages, etc. Le reste nada, que du rose.*

D'ailleurs pourquoi les avoir enlevés ?

----------


## Mars2

Rajouter un topic sur la programmation comme y'a la balise PHP (autant s'en servir)..


La coloration syntaxique elle déchire

----------


## Icebird

> J'ai un beau bug (sous Vista IE7) et je l'avais pas ce matin.
> 
> *Les messages s'affichent dans la colonne anciennement dédiée aux dates d'inscription, nombre de messages, etc. Le reste nada, que du rose.*
> 
> D'ailleurs pourquoi les avoir enlevés ?


Je me rajoute à ce bug, idem, les messages apparaissent en tas informe dans la colonne sous l'avatar, et je suis sous vista itou

----------


## Goji

sur IE et XP, même bug.

----------


## Doc TB

Tiens oui, j'ai fait de la merde. Je corrige

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Je peux récupérer mon Pyjama Wallon? Je me sens un petit peu nu, et mes amis de jeux me font peur depuis qu'ils ont pu constater la taille de mon... Enfin bref, je peux Doc!?

----------


## Guest

> C'est possible a partir de 5000 posts (sans flood)


L'option est située où ?

----------


## Goji

> Tiens oui, j'ai fait de la merde. Je corrige


Well done !
Toute cette réactivité, c'est beau :&#39;(

----------


## Doc TB

Done

----------


## Paul Verveine

c'est clair parce que normalemnt j'y ai droit aussi...

----------


## Doc TB

> L'option est située où ?


Par PM au Docteur Teraboule  :;): 

Avant mieux...

----------


## Guest

> Par PM au Docteur Teraboule 
> 
> Avant mieux...


Okay huhu. Bon ben je verrais plus tard, c'est pas comme si c'était très important.

----------


## Doc TB

Done

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Merci!

On joue au docteur maintenant?  ::lol::

----------


## Paul Verveine

en fait j'ai trouvé ce qui est mieux sur la skin x86, c'est que y'a pas de gros bandes rouges entre chaque poste qui pique les yeux
c'est plus reposant

----------


## b0b0

> trop tard :P
> 
> PS : Ta sign est un poil trop grosse la


Pas que ma signature  :B):

----------


## Doc TB

Couille va modifier ca demain. Perso, je suis d'accord.

PS : Je vous rajoute une balise youtube

----------


## Mars2

Le " Aller au premier message non-lu " marche pas
Il me ramene au 1er post de la page si les messages non lus sont anterieur a la page...

----------


## b0b0

j'ai réduis, enfin je crois avec la fonction du forum

----------


## Baryton

Merci Doc!

Au fait pourquoi plus de changement de nom dans le "classement flood" (ou grade comme ils disent)?

----------


## Ryldian

ahah vive adblock pour masquer les bandes rouges (sauf que ça ressemble à rien  ::rolleyes::  )

----------


## Doc TB

> PS : Je vous rajoute une balise youtube


Done

----------


## Guest

Elle fonctionne comme l'ancienne ?

----------


## Doc TB

tu met le code you tube dedans et sa s'affiche. Tu peux tester

----------


## Guest

Oui c'est comme l'ancienne, je viens d'essayer  ::): 

Non parce que sur un certain forum de bon goût, c'est le lien en entier qu'il faut mettre entre les balises.

----------


## Pen²

> PS : Je vous rajoute une balise youtube


merci  ::wub:: 

mon topic te remercie 

et pour dailymotion, c'est plus compliqué à faire?

----------


## F-Cee

Merci Doc !

----------


## Jolaventur

merci Doc 

pour le "en nature"

on fait comment?

tu crois que si je débarque à nation et que je siphone la rédac j'aurais un abbo de deux ans?

----------


## NitroG42

J'avais un super sous-titre avant et je l'ai plus..  ::'(:  
(Le premier c'était Chose d'El Gringo et avant la migration il l'a passé en Léche-botte Universel)
Sté trop bien !

----------


## paulez

> J'aimerai bien également avoir mon permis de poser dans la partie Advanced Hardware.
> (je suis aussi un ancien d'X86)
> 
> Un tout grand merci d'avance !


Moi de même !

----------


## Gynsu2000

> j'ai réduis


John b0b0bit?

----------


## Jolaventur

je poste ici vu que y'a rien pour 

mais la recherche marche pas j'ai eu droit une belle ligne d'erreur DMC

----------


## Jolaventur

> J'avais un super sous-titre avant et je l'ai plus..  
> (Le premier c'était Chose d'El Gringo et avant la migration il a l'a passé en Léche-botte Universel)
> Sté trop bien !


et tellement vrai  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kelexel

je sais plus si on la note, dans le doute :

Lorsqu'on est pas loggué (donc en mode anonyme), le forum affiche +1h, une fois loggué on est a la bonne, normal ?

----------


## NitroG42

ah pitié sam, c'est bien de pouvoir augmenter la hauteur de la fenetre d'écriture d'un message, mais moi je voudrais surtout pouvoir l'élargir  ::(:

----------


## Non inscrit

mon login était dinomaster

----------


## Paul Verveine

tu as essayé de faire comme si tu avais perdu ton mdp ?

----------


## Akihabara

> C'est possible a partir de 5000 posts (sans flood)


Oui, je sais, mais pourquoi ne pas laisser le choix dès le début, ou alors, abaissez la marge parce que 5000 c'est beaucoup

----------


## cailloux

> Oui, je sais, mais pourquoi ne pas laisser le choix dès le début, ou alors, abaissez la marge parce que 5000 c'est beaucoup



et puis il y a rien de mieux pour encourager le flood qu'une carotte à 5000 posts...

Non ! Laissons les modérateurs rajouter des sous-titres eux même, ça sera la surprise et comme ça il y aura un mérite : possède un sous-titre celui qui a sut éveiller l'intérêt d'un admin\rédacteur.

----------


## Guest

Ouais faire comme d'hab' quoi. C'est bien aussi.

----------


## spongebong

> tu as essayé de faire comme si tu avais perdu ton mdp ?


ca merdais et j'ai fait ca, et zou tout bo tout neuf

----------


## Flaggados

Coucou ! Bon, j'aime bien mon prénom, hein ! C'est pas le problème, en plus j'étais super fier d'avoir réussi ce qui est infaisable d'habitude sur les systèmes multi-utilisateurs, mon login était mon prénom ! Et ouais ! Mon prénom et c'est tout ! Pas de "4573" derrière, pas l'obligation d'y ajouter un suffixe hautement respectable comme "nikothek1llerz", non, *c'était moi le premier à me loguer sous le nom de Nicolas*... ::lol:: 

Mais bon, si j'ai mis un pseudo over-cool c'est pas pour rien, j'y ai mis une part de moi-même dans ce pseudo (n'y voyez rien de sale), donc j'hésite...

D'un côté j'ai envie de garder mon login de ouf-malade, mais de l'autre, j'aime bien apparaitre derrière on pseudo super fun... donc bon... je suppose que je dois faire des sacrifices (non ?), et accepter de fusionner pseudo et login...:&#39;(

Bref, si je pouvais récupérer mon pseudo *Flaggados*...

----------


## Doc TB

> ah pitié sam, c'est bien de pouvoir augmenter la hauteur de la fenetre d'écriture d'un message, mais moi je voudrais surtout pouvoir l'élargir


Je sais, c'est relou. Je matterais ca demain

----------


## Doc TB

> Non ! Laissons les modérateurs rajouter des sous-titres eux même, ça sera la surprise et comme ça il y aura un mérite : possède un sous-titre celui qui a sut éveiller l'intérêt d'un admin\rédacteur.


Ok, mais est-ce que tu t'engage a ne pas raler si tu te prends un sous titre bien humiliant ? Repond pas, je connais la réponse.

Donc non.

----------


## Guest

> Ok, mais est-ce que tu t'engage a ne pas raler si tu te prends un sous titre bien humiliant ? Repond pas, je connais la réponse.
> 
> Donc non.


Ben on faisait comme ça avant en fait...

----------


## Doc TB

> Ben on faisait comme ça avant en fait...


Et ça créait des rancoeurs et des animosités sans fin...

----------


## Guest

Ah, bon. Je sais pas j'ai pas accès aux coulisses, mais si tu le dis, je demande qu'à te croire  ::):

----------


## Sheraf

Oui j'ai lu ZERO post de ce thread et je poste comme un gros con.

On peut plus voir qui est present sur un thread dorenavant ? Je suis bigleux ou ..?

----------


## Yasko

> Je viens de remodifier le truc, ca fonctionne la. N'oublie pas de cocher la case "Se souvenir de moi". Et dis moi ce que ca donne


Yes ! Ca marche.  
Effectivement, faut cocher "se souvenir de moi".
Merci chef !  :;):

----------


## cailloux

> Ok, mais est-ce que tu t'engage a ne pas raler si tu te prends un sous titre bien humiliant ? Repond pas, je connais la réponse.
> 
> Donc non.


Au contraire : avoir un sous titre est toujours synonyme d'hypertrophie testiculaire, même si ya quelques croûtes de pue séchés dessus, en outre pas mal de membres du "préforum CPC\X86" en ont fais les frais et ceci sans râlerie ( sous peine d'ablation des parties hypertrophiables suscité il faut bien l'avouer...)

Enfin je dis pas ça pasque j'ai jamais eut droit à un sous-titre...  ::|: 

M'enfin c'est toi le chef, fais selon ton bon plaisir.

----------


## Yasko

> Attention çay super exigeant ça.... Tu fais des oeuvres d'art avec ton caca? Par ce que si c'est pas le cas t'as du boulot...


Des oeuvres d'art avec mon caca ?  ::blink:: 
Certes non, mais je fais parfois du caca en voulant faire des oeuvres d'art (musical)  ::rolleyes:: 
Ca compte quand même ?

----------


## Dash'

> Salut, pourrais-je récupérer mon nick qui était Dash' s'il vous plait?
>  merci d'avance


Je remets car a priori c'est passé au travers, c'est ça de poster en dernière position d'une page ::cry::

----------


## Yasko

> Moi de même !


Ben moi aussi alors !
Y a aussi Foudge et Braoru. 
Et tous les pauvres malheureux qui ne se sont point encore manifestés.

----------


## Yasko

> Je viens de faire quelques modifs :
> 
> - Limitation des avatars a 90x90 et resize de tous les existants
> - Virage de la ligne titre si il n'y a pas de titre à afficher
> - Virage des infos pseudos (date d'inscription, posts)
> 
> Ca fait des posts nettement plus petit et ca evite de scroller


J'ajoute ma contribution à la diminution de la hauteur des posts : il y a une option disponible dans la config du compte pour virer les signatures.
Certes on passe à coté de perles comme "enjoy da life with ragondin" qui m'a bien fait marrer, mais aux grands posts les grands remèdes.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Et ça créait des rancoeurs et des animosités sans fin...


même pas vrai 

perso jel'adore le mien celui de Nitro (le new) de sylvine et de Oni² aussi sont classe


quote=cailloux;711128]Au contraire : avoir un sous titre est toujours synonyme d'hypertrophie testiculaire, même si ya quelques croûtes de pue séchés dessus, en outre pas mal de membres du "préforum CPC\X86" en ont fais les frais et ceci sans râlerie ( sous peine d'ablation des parties hypertrophiables suscité il faut bien l'avouer...)

Mais je te merde

----------


## Doc TB

> Je remets car a priori c'est passé au travers, c'est ça de poster en dernière position d'une page


Done

----------


## Doc TB

Ouai, pour les titres, on va trouver un truc, faut juste qu'on trouve le temps qu'en parler au conseil des modos  :;):

----------


## PeGGaaSuSS

Conseil des modos ?

Y'auras une élection des délégués des canardistes ?  :^_^:

----------


## Rédé

Ch'uis pas sûr d'être au bon endroit, mais tant pis.
Donc :  page d'accueil, puis "Jeux vidéo/PC". La liste triée par ordre alpha s'arrête à "Bad boys II".
Donc :
 - soit je suis complétement belou et je ne vois pas les boutons de navigation
 - soit celui qui a saisi la liste est une grosse feignasse qui est partie manger un quick au lieu de faire son boulot,
 - soit il y a un bug.

----------


## etherealwtf

::wub::  Doc TB, quel taaaalent.
ça donne envie d'manger des chips.

----------


## NitroG42

Bon ben si y a encore un peu de place, moi je veux bien pouvoir poster dans la section hardware avancé, je pense être d'un assez bon niveau mais je peux me tromper, donc si vous êtes pas d'accord pas de problème.

----------


## Highlander

et dire que j'étais en train d'essayer de me logguer avec mon ancien mot de passe, et qu'en voyant que je n'y arrivais pas j'étais en train de me demander si mon compte n'avait pas sauté lors de la transition...
 ::rolleyes::

----------


## PeGGaaSuSS

Test ADN, y'a que sa de vrais!

L'immigration choisie, pas l'immigration subie!

 ::XD:: 

Je vais ajouter un smiley, on sais jamais.

----------


## Guest

> Bon ben si y a encore un peu de place, moi je veux bien pouvoir poster dans la section hardware avancé, je pense être d'un assez bon niveau mais je peux me tromper, donc si vous êtes pas d'accord pas de problème.


Ben jette un oeil sur quelques sujets pour te faire une idée, non ?

----------


## Taï Lolo

Pareil que plein de monde, ce serait pour récupérer mon pseudo sous sa forme originelle :
*Taï Lolo*

Danke schön !

----------


## Castor

Oh putain, beau boulot la diminution de la hauteur globale d'un post. Ainsi que le hide du post count.

----------


## mentasm

Salut, ça serait très sympa si je pouvais récupérer le pseudo mentasm (sans majuscule mais avec des paillettes autour des lettres et des pattes d'ef pour les m :disco ::): 

Sinon bravo pour la palette de gris du forum  ::wub::

----------


## Paul Verveine

un truc qui était biens ympa sur l'ancien forum était que les topics avit un titre et un sous-titre, ça permet souvent d'en savoir un peu plus ou d'être un peu plus bête

----------


## Yasko

> Bon ben si y a encore un peu de place, moi je veux bien pouvoir poster dans la section hardware avancé, je pense être d'un assez bon niveau mais je peux me tromper, donc si vous êtes pas d'accord pas de problème.


OK, voici ton ticket d'entrée :



```
:0040D35B                       push    ebp
.text:0040D35C                 mov     ebp, esp
.text:0040D35E                 push    ebx
.text:0040D35F                 mov     ebx, [ebp+arg_8]
.text:0040D362                 test    ebx, ebx
.text:0040D364                 push    edi
.text:0040D365                 jz      short loc_40D3BA
.text:0040D367                 mov     edi, [ebp+arg_C]
.text:0040D36A                 test    edi, edi
.text:0040D36C                 jz      short loc_40D3BA
.text:0040D36E                 push    esi
.text:0040D36F                 mov     esi, [ebp+arg_0]
.text:0040D372                 mov     eax, esi
.text:0040D374                 lea     edx, [ebp+arg_8]
.text:0040D377                 neg     eax
.text:0040D379                 lea     ecx, [esi-10h]
.text:0040D37C                 push    edx
.text:0040D37D                 push    [ebp+arg_4]
.text:0040D380                 sbb     eax, eax
.text:0040D382                 and     eax, ecx
.text:0040D384                 mov     ecx, ds:dword_44690C
.text:0040D38A                 add     eax, ecx
.text:0040D38C                 push    eax
.text:0040D38D                 mov     ecx, [eax]
.text:0040D38F                 call    dword ptr [ecx]
.text:0040D391                 test    eax, eax
.text:0040D393                 mov     [ebp+arg_C], eax
.text:0040D396                 jl      short loc_40D3AE
.text:0040D398                 mov     eax, [ebp+arg_8]
.text:0040D39B                 push    eax
.text:0040D39C                 mov     ecx, [eax]
.text:0040D39E                 call    dword ptr [ecx+8]
.text:0040D3A1                 mov     dword ptr [ebx], 3
.text:0040D3A7                 mov     eax, [esi+4]
.text:0040D3AA                 mov     [edi], eax
.text:0040D3AC                 jmp     short loc_40D3B4
```

Ce code plante lorsqu'on l'execute sur un phenom à 3 GHz. Pourquoi ?

----------


## Greg1303

Content de retouver mon site préferé et son forum  ::): , la peinture et encore fraiche à certains endroit  ::P:  ! Un grand merci à ceux qui ont bosser pour que tout soit opérationnel en si peu de temps. Courage pour la suite comme la correction des bugs, bonne continuation  :;): .

----------


## Paul Verveine

Nitro et Prince ont largement le niveau

----------


## Paul Verveine

> OK, voici ton ticket d'entrée :
> 
> Ce code plante lorsque on l'execute sur un phenom à 3 GHz ? Pourquoi ?


parce qu'il fallait acheter un intel !

----------


## NitroG42

> parce qu'il fallait acheter un intel !


ahaha j'allais dire la même chose.
par ce que la fréquence de fonctionnement est trop élevé pour les phenoms de plus hautes gamme, par ce que l'architecture utilisé suxxx un peu finalement.
Sur 3d mark il me semble que ca crée des gros bugs graphiques genre textures bleus.
M'enfin bon ca c'est que ce que j'ai en tête, faudrait que je fasse une recherche appronfondi, mais bon en gros j'ai surtout retenu que amd c'est encore raté sur le phenom...
tiens d'ailleurs on arrive à faire tourner un phenom à 3 ghz ?
avec de l'azote ?  ::P: 

bon sinon j'étais en train de lire quelques posts et je dois dire que ca me plait carrement, c'est plus un forum d'information qu'un forum d'aide, et là c'est pas vraiment la version simplifié, ca donne vraiment l'impression d'aller jusqu'au bout du truc quoi.
Wesh yeah man.

----------


## Paul Verveine

mis à part le gros lag' sur les sujets lus ou pas, y'a un autre pb


y'a des sujets que j'ai apzs lu qui sont considérés comme lu lorsque je quitte le forum et reviens après un certains temps

----------


## NitroG42

> un truc qui était biens ympa sur l'ancien forum était que les topics avit un titre et un sous-titre, ça permet souvent d'en savoir un peu plus ou d'être un peu plus bête


Ah tiens j'avais pas fait gaffe sur le moment mais effectivement, les sous-titres c'était vachement bien, ca contribuait pas mal à l'ambiance d'ailleurs.

----------


## Focke_oeuf

Un truc sympa et très con, mais utile pour les décérébrés comme moi, dans la date du post, y avait marqué "Aujourd'hui" et "Hier" au lieu de systématiquement la date.

Ok c'est une featurette, mais bon j'aimais bien. Ca permettait surtout de vite percuter les appels à jouer dans les posts des jeux en réseau.

** Nan en fait ça  remet les options par défaut pour les MP. Au temps pour moi...**
Par contre dans le tableau de bord, quand je modifie mes options et que je clique sur "enregistrer mes modifs", ça me balance une page "aucun sujet de discussion suivi à afficher ici".
Je sais pas si c'est normal mais bon...

----------


## Ash_Crow

> un truc qui était biens ympa sur l'ancien forum était que les topics avit un titre et un sous-titre, ça permet souvent d'en savoir un peu plus ou d'être un peu plus bête


C'est vrai que c'était sympa, d'autant que par habitude, ce matin, je cliquais sur le pseudo du créateur du topic (qui est placé à l'endroit où était le sous-titre) et je me retrouvais sur sa fiche au lieu d'aller sur le topic  ::|: 

Mais d'un autre côté, je trouve pratique d'avoir le pseudo du rédacteur d'une news dans le forum actu...

----------


## Yasko

Effectivement, il y avait un piège : n'importe quel programme plante sur un phenom@3GHz.

----------


## Foudge

> OK, voici ton ticket d'entrée :
> [...]
> Ce code plante lorsqu'on l'execute sur un phenom à 3 GHz. Pourquoi ?


Parce que n'importe quel code planterait sur un Phenom à 3GHz ?  ::): 



> ahaha j'allais dire la même chose.
> par ce que la fréquence de fonctionnement est trop élevé pour les phenoms de plus hautes gamme, par ce que l'architecture utilisé suxxx un peu finalement.


Pour moi c'est pas l'architecture qui pose vraiment problème (quoique le choix d'un cache L3 partagé en mode exclusif, ça doit pas être simple à gérer) mais un problème de gravure. AMD a toujours eu une génération de retard (déjà ça aide pas) et qu'en plus ils semblent galérer avec le 65nm : fréquences faibles, yield pas génial, TDP pas terrible (et revu à la hausse dernièrement).
Un K10 avec un gros L3, gravé par Intel en 45nm, ça pourrait le faire je pense :D

NB : n'empeche, ça serait mieux d'en parler sur le topic du K10 (qui se trouve dans la section advanced  ::o: )

edit: arf, et Yasko qui grille mon ticket d'entrée  ::cry::

----------


## NitroG42

moi j'aimerais bien pouvoir en parler sur le topic du k10 ^^
punaise vous m'avez excité avec du vrai hardware là.

----------


## Yasko

> arf, et Yasko qui grille mon ticket d'entrée


Sur le fil. Mais c'était une fine analyse tout de même. 
Tu mérites ton ticket. 
 :;):

----------


## Yasko

> mis à part le gros lag' sur les sujets lus ou pas, y'a un autre pb
> 
> 
> y'a des sujets que j'ai apzs lu qui sont considérés comme lu lorsque je quitte le forum et reviens après un certains temps


Pour le 1er point, oui, on avait déja ça sur x86. C'est vrai que c'est un peu lourd.

Pour le second, lors du logoff/déconnexion, VBB met en lu tous les topics non lus. Il considère que si tu ne l'as pas lu, c'est que tu n'avais pas envie de le lire, du coup, il t'embête plus avec. 
Au logon, apparaitront en non lu les topics modifiés depuis ton dernier logoff.

----------


## Djaf

> Un truc sympa et très con, mais utile pour les décérébrés comme moi, dans la date du post, y avait marqué "Aujourd'hui" et "Hier" au lieu de systématiquement la date.


NAVEU aussi! Je suis tout perdu moi dans les dates...  ::mellow:: 

Et je plussoie pour les sous-titres de topic. Ça contribuait vraiment à l'ambiance et à l'humour C+ comme l'a dit NitroG42.

EDIT: Ils bossent dur chez C+... depuis ce matin, les modifications sont nombreuses. Le forum devient plus accueillant!

----------


## Paul Verveine

@ yasko : j'aime pas ça !

----------


## DaP

> Effectivement, il y avait un piège : n'importe quel programme plante sur un phenom@3GHz.


Heureusement que j'ai pensé à m'arrêter et à venir voir si il y avait pas des nouvelles ici.  ::o: 
J'étais parti sur ça :


```
; si arg_8 est égal à zéro on sort (pointeur ?)
        mov     ebx, [ebp+arg_8]
        test    ebx, ebx
        push    edi
        jz      short loc_40D3BA
        
        ; pareil pour arg_C
        mov     edi, [ebp+arg_C]
        test    edi, edi
        jz      short loc_40D3BA
        
        
        push    esi
        mov     esi, [ebp+arg_0]     ; esi = arg_0
        mov     eax, esi             ; eax = arg_0
        lea     edx, [ebp+arg_8]     ; edx = adresse de arg_8
        neg     eax                  ; eax = -eax
        lea     ecx, [esi-10h]       ; ecx = arg_0 - 10h
        push    edx                  ; on pousse l'adresse arg_8
        push    [ebp+arg_4]          ; on pousse l'adresse de arg_4
        sbb     eax, eax             ; eax == 0 ? 0 : 0FFFFFFFFh
        and     eax, ecx             ;            0 : ecx
        mov     ecx, ds:dword_44690C ; ecx = mystérieuse variable globale
        add     eax, ecx             ; eax += ecx
        push    eax
        mov     ecx, [eax]
        call    dword ptr [ecx]      ; si arg_0 == 0 on appelle une mystérieuse fonction en [dword_44690C]
                                     ; sinon                                                [dword_44690C+arg_0-10h]
        test    eax, eax
        mov     [ebp+arg_C], eax
        jl      short loc_40D3AE
        
        mov     eax, [ebp+arg_8]
        push    eax
        mov     ecx, [eax]
        call    dword ptr [ecx+8]
        
        mov     dword ptr [ebx], 3
        mov     eax, [esi+4]
        mov     [edi], eax
        jmp     short loc_40D3B4
```

----------


## Dash'

> Done


super, merci bien :B):

----------


## Caca Président

Il manque la partie anglaise du forum d'x86 vous l'avez oubliée lors de l'import, dommage c'était la partie la plus drôle et la plus instructive. Je révise mon anglais technique comment moi maintenant ?

----------


## ToasT

J'approuve le coup de la date (ou laissez nous le choix) et des sous titres.

----------


## Yasko

> Heureusement que j'ai pensé à m'arrêter et à venir voir si il y avait pas des nouvelles ici. 
> J'étais parti sur ça :
> ...


Masochiste !  ::):

----------


## NitroG42

> @ yasko : j'aime pas ça !


moi non plus !
faudrait nous laisser le choix dans une option (arrête on va faire pleurer sam)

----------


## Castor

> PS : "C'était mieux avant" = ban


Second degré hein  ::):  Bon ben c'était mieux avant en fait.  ::mellow::

----------


## Ezechiel

> Masochiste !


Ces gens sont des malades  ::mellow:: 

Remarque le mélange d'une bande de canards débiles et d'un gang de geeks fous ça va faire un mélange excitant  ::wub::

----------


## Maskass

> ouahhh qu'il est beau ce nouveau site... il sent encore la peinture fraiche dis donc 
> 
> Par contre j'ai une petite question sur une nouvelle icône: la balance. C'est quoi cette histoire de reputation?


Je suis eut etre passé a coté d'une reponse, mais c'est quoi l'trip de l'icone "balance"? apparement, on voit ca sur les messages que l'on laisse? j'ai rien de tout ca moi... normal? 

(desolé si j'ai pas posté au bon endroit)

----------


## Paul Verveine

ouais des gars comme Ragondin, Prince ou Niluje qui peuvent péter des plombs et devenir complètement juste sur du hardware  ::wacko::

----------


## Skiant

Balise [spoiler] plz! khthxbye!

----------


## Tramb

> OK, voici ton ticket d'entrée :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> :0040D35B                       push    ebp
> .text:0040D35C                 mov     ebp, esp
> .text:0040D35E                 push    ebx
> .text:0040D35F                 mov     ebx, [ebp+arg_8]
> ...


Allez laisse nous tous rentrer dans le forum VIP ou je balance à Datarescue que t'utilises une version crackée de IDA Pro  ::P:

----------


## Baryton

je sais pas si ca a été demandé, mais pourrons nous a nouveau éditer les titres des sujets que l'on a créé?

----------


## PrinceGITS

> @ yasko : j'aime pas ça !


Idem. Je trouve que le changement en lu de tous les topics si on se déloggue complètement nul.
Perso, je regarde le forum depuis mon mobile dans les transports en commun en plus de mon PC. Donc, je fais de petites sessions. Si à chaque fois que je me déloggue, ça mets tout en lu, je ne vais pas pouvoir suivre ce qui se passe sur le forum.

La gestion d'IPB était mille fois mieux sur ce point.

----------


## DaP

Il y a une version gratuite, sous Windows en tout cas.  :;):

----------


## r_one

Bug de persistance de la skin x86 sur l'adresse http://forum2.x86-secret.com


Lorsque l'on se connecte au forum depuis l'adresse http://forum2.x86-secret.com le style utilisé est le rouge CPC à chaque changement de page. Si l'on choisi le bleu x86, le skin se change bien mais cliquer sur un lien fait revenir au style CPC. Une visite dans les réglages du tableau de bord ne résout pas le problème.
Ce problème n'est pas présent avec l'adresse http://forums.canardplus.com

----------


## Yasko

> Allez laisse nous tous rentrer dans le forum VIP ou je balance à Datarescue que t'utilises une version crackée de IDA Pro


Mmmh, monsieur est connaisseur... Si tu arrives à retrouver le programme desassemblé, là j'applaudis   ::): 

DaP, merci pour l'info, je vais regarder ça (bien que je n'utilise pas ce genre d'outil très souvent)

----------


## Yasko

Ca marche chez moi :
http://forum2.x86-secret.com/showpost.php?p=710467

----------


## Tramb

> Mmmh, monsieur est connaisseur... Si tu arrives à retrouver le programme desassemblé, là j'applaudis


J'ai pas encore de pouvoirs de médiumnité (enfin si mais léger, je prévois que le PSG ne gagnera pas le championnat par exemple)




> DaP, merci pour l'info, je vais regarder ça (bien que je n'utilise pas ce genre d'outil très souvent)


Y'a effectivement une version gratos légale pour les branlos dans notre genre, mais pas avec tous les derniers "bells and whistles".

----------


## Nono

En fait c'est pas évident d'établir une règle pour ce genre de truc. Une signature discrète mais haute (comme la mienne par exemple, qui représente la classe absolue), passe mieux qu'un gif animé rose et fluo de 30 pixels de haut.

Déjà si on exclut tout ce qui est gif, je pense que les signatures ne s'en porteront pas plus mal.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Une ligne de texte et c'est tout !  :B):

----------


## The_ED

> Il manque la partie anglaise du forum d'x86 vous l'avez oubliée lors de l'import, dommage c'était la partie la plus drôle et la plus instructive. Je révise mon anglais technique comment moi maintenant ?


forum.x86-secret.com  ::P:

----------


## DaP

Personnellement j'ai lancé IDA deux-trois fois parce que "ça pète", sinon j'utilise DumpPE pour savoir ce que le compilateur fait dans mon dos.

----------


## Serra

Les gifs animés marchent plus ??  ::sad::   ::cry:: 


EDIT : tain, j'ai pas l'habitude de l'edit, du coup j'ai posté en-dessous... dsl  ::mellow::

----------


## Yasko

> J'ai pas encore de pouvoirs de médiumnité (enfin si mais léger, je prévois que le PSG ne gagnera pas le championnat par exemple)


Quoi ! Le PSG ne va pas gagner ! Mais... C'est inconcevable ! 
Ca va gacher ma journée, tiens.




> Y'a effectivement une version gratos légale pour les branlos dans notre genre, mais pas avec tous les derniers "bells and whistles".


Branlos, branlos, pour moi probablement, mais pour toi, tu as tout de même réussi à reconnaitre le soft utilisé, par je ne sais quelle signature. 
C'est le cas pour les compilateurs, donc pour les désassambleurs aussi je suppose.

----------


## Yasko

Y a eu perte de transparence aussi pour la couleur de fond des gif (à l'occasion du resize probablement).

----------


## Serra

Bon, j'ai rien dit ! j'suis mauvais, s'tout !  ::ninja:: 
Ou plus clairement, c'est qu'au passage à la new version, le poids trop grant de mon gif l'a bizarrement "figé"  ::mellow:: 
Un redimensionnement plus tard sous gimp et le voilà de retour. Wow Yeah !  :;):

----------


## Tramb

> Personnellement j'ai lancé IDA deux-trois fois parce que "ça pète", sinon j'utilise DumpPE pour savoir ce que le compilateur fait dans mon dos.


Bah IDA c'est plus pour le code d'autrui, genre reverse-engineerer un vieux jeu par exemple.
Pour ton compilo il peut dumper du listing ASM annoté en général c'est plus agréable  ::): 

(Je connais pas DumpPE je vais aller le tester, même si je peux pas test)

----------


## Tramb

> Branlos, branlos, pour moi probablement, mais pour toi, tu as tout de même réussi à reconnaitre le soft utilisé, par je ne sais quelle signature. 
> C'est le cas pour les compilateurs, donc pour les désassambleurs aussi je suppose.


Tout à fait!
Ceci dit je revendique mon statut de branleur quand même hein.

----------


## Skiant

> Une ligne de texte et c'est tout !


Et puis quoi encore? Les mecs qui s'en foutent vont demander "pas de signature du tout !" ?

Faut arrêter le délire, là, deux images, sur deux lignes maxi, ça fait clairement assez comme restriction. En prime si un mec a une signature qui emmerde le monde, les modos lui diront de l'enlever, stou.

Et ceux qui ont pas envie de voir de signatures, ben ils ont qu'à utiliser la version "bas débit" du forum pour se passer de toute image, ffs!

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Et ceux qui ont pas envie de voir de signatures, ben ils ont qu'à utiliser la version "bas débit" du forum pour se passer de toute image, ffs!


Ou juste cocher la case qui va bien dans les options pour ne plus voir les signatures...

----------


## yaka

je sais pas ou mettre ce bug sachant qu'on peut pas creer de nouvelles discutions,
je voulais juste faire remarquer que je venais de me deconnecter a plusieurs reprises, mais apparament sans succes

sur des ordis publics sa risque d'etre embettant si ca ne viens pas de chez moi

----------


## ERISS

> Les gifs animés marchent plus ??


Il n'y a parfois pas besoin de le modifier, il faut juste le recharger, dans la limite indiquée:
"Remarque : la taille maximale de votre image personnalisée est de 90 par 90 pixels ou 29,3 Ko (en restant en dessous de ces deux limites)."
(Le mien fait 64x64/28.93 et avait été figé)
(En haut à gauche "Tab. de bord",
 Paramètres & Options: Modifier votre avatar)

----------


## Erokh

Je veux bien les droits du forum advanced aussi sil vous plait.
Toutes ces discussions me rappelle un peu mes études, et du coup ça me fait un petit quelque chose  ::happy2::  
alors imaginez si je peux en plus ECRIRE des rucs comme ça, voir même ECHANGER des idées!!!.... 
cachez vos filles, j'arrive ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Faut arrêter le délire


Il faut aussi bien voir le petit smiley à la fin de mon message et arrêter de monter sur ses grands chevaux pour si peu.

J'avais une ligne de texte et 2 user bars avant la v3.  :;):

----------


## getcha

Les sujets lus ne se mettent pas comme lus automatiquement, il faut manuellement mettre tous les forum comme lus pour arriver à quelque chose. Cette fonctionnalité marchait hier, peut être que ca vient de moi...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je chipote, mais je trouve qu'il est assez mal placé, là-bas tout en bas. Instinctivement je le cherchais entre le thread en cours et l'écran de réponse rapide.

Voilà, juste pour que cous refondiez tout le forum en v4 juste pour me faire plaise quoi.

 :B): 

EDIT en fait j'ai pas vu qu'il y avait un thread de 10 pages sur les suggestions forum, donc c'est officiel je suis un gland.

(et en plus il n'y a pas de bouton pour supprimer ses propres posts, c'est quoi ce forum).

----------


## Zevka

Deux trois p'tites suggestions pour la mise en page du forum (skin CanardPC), afin d'atténuer cette impression "brouillone" de l'agencement des réponses :

- réduire la largeur de la zone des avatars : sur du 1280+, ça va, en dessous, ça prends vraiment trop de place, 20 ou 30pixel de moins et ça sera bonheur

- mieux distinguer la partie signature du corps du message : espacer les deux, avoir des fonds de couleur différentes, pour l'instant, quand y a que du texte ça va, dès qu'il y a des images, ça fait gros collage en plein milieu du post

- afficher les informations sur l'édition d'un message avant la signature, et non plus après : la signature doit être vraiment un élément à part du message


Voilà voilà !

----------


## Yasko

> bon les amis ça va pas, personne n'est encore sorti de "hardware advanced", faut pas être timide !


http://forum2.x86-secret.com/showthr...817#post711817

Oui, il y a ceux qui n'osent pas sortir, et ceux qui ne peuvent pas/plus entrer.  ::|: 

Que justice soit faite !
Sam, ou es-tu ? Tu dors 24h d'affilée pour récupérer de ton week-end paisible ?  ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'ai déjà posté par erreur ailleurs, je fais doublon en espérant que l'autre post soit vite tombé dans l'oubli :

* Le bouton de navigation rapide* est pas super accessible, perdu tout en bas de la page. Intuitivement je l'aurais plus cherché juste après le dernier message, au dessus de la fenêtre de réponse rapide. Comme çà si tu choisis de ne pas répondre tu l'as direct sous la main.

Un bouton permettant d'*effacer* ses propres messages, du moment que personne n'a répondu, c'est toujours super pratique.

----------


## Gynsu2000

On ne peut plus éditer le titre de ses messages, c'était mieux avant.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Si, en "Aller en mode avancé"

----------


## PrinceGITS

Et ceux qui voudraient bien aller écrire étant originaire de CPC.  :;):

----------


## Yasko

Oui, le *pas*/plus était pour vous.

----------


## Baryton

nan ca edite pas dans le nom du topic.

----------


## Killy

Salut, mon pseudo c'était Killy y'aurait moyen de le récupérer? Parceque bon xenohack c'est un peu mon login -_- 

Merci d'avance, superbe modif au passage  :;):

----------


## Doc TB

> Sam, ou es-tu ? Tu dors 24h d'affilée pour récupérer de ton week-end paisible ?


Je suis re. Je commence a matter la

----------


## Doc TB

> Oh putain, beau boulot la diminution de la hauteur globale d'un post. Ainsi que le hide du post count.


2007 (c) Teraboule Technology

----------


## Doc TB

> un truc qui était biens ympa sur l'ancien forum était que les topics avit un titre et un sous-titre, ça permet souvent d'en savoir un peu plus ou d'être un peu plus bête


ajouté en TODO ca

----------


## Jolaventur

le choix entre l'édition rapide ou complète 

parce que le rapide c'est moins lourd si c'est juste pour l'ortho

----------


## CrocMagnum

Eu c'est moi qui est perdu, ou est-ce que la vieille fonction voir "*Mes 10 derniers messages*" n'existe plus? NAVEU!! ::happy2::

----------


## NitroG42

-Hum, ma suggestion mais ca peut clairement attendre, augmenter la limite de message à 50  messages recu, et 50 messages envoyés, ou alors moins pour les messages envoyés, mais 50 pour les deux, ca fait juste.
-oh et rajouter une option pour pas sauvegarder automatiquement les messages envoyés.
-pouvoir changer le titre de ses topics ca serait bien aussi (si c'est possible, toujours)

----------


## Yasko

Yes ! Now entering the master room.

Y a Foudge, Paulez, Braoru également qui sont restés sur la touche.
Et les petits canards Nitro et Prince qui veulent devenir des cygnes. Apparemment, ils seraient pas trop mauvais selon la rumeur locale...  ::P: 

DaP et Tramb ont l'air de s'y connaitre en x86 (voir un peu plus dans ce topic)- ou ils font bien semblant.  ::): 

Edit :
Mince, je viens de reperdre le X86-Adv  ::o: 
Arrête de jouer avec mes nerfs !  ::):

----------


## claneys

Yasko dans les starting block prêt à flooder dans Hardware advanced  ::P:

----------


## Logain

Je serais preneur d'un acces au forum advance également  ::): 

J'espere avoir l'appui des compères Rag', Niluje et Prince  :;):  et je pense avoir le niveau de participer dans ce forum.

Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## Absinte

> et je pense avoir le niveau de participer dans ce forum.


"avoir le niveau pour participer à ce forum" eût été plus agréable, voir juste plus français. 

Recalé.

----------


## Ragondin

Envoi moi un chèque Logain et je gère ça pour toi... :commercial:  ::): 
Il faut dire que la partie advance, est quand même bien différente de ce que l'on faisait. On parlait Hardware juste pour des configs avec une ou deux fois des questions très techniques, mais eux c'est encore pire, un coup à avoir mal à la tête  ::P: 

En tout cas, c'est la qu'on se rend compte qu'on a encore une belle marge de progression (enfin si on a le temps)  ::lol:: 
Mais faudrait leurs dire de se ramener, surtout si la totalité de leurs forums se retrouve ici.
Allez viendez amis GEEK

----------


## getcha

C'est bon, ca remarche !

----------


## Doc TB

Spoiler Alert! 


Le balise Spoiler est de retour

----------


## Ezechiel

> Yes ! Now entering the master room.
> 
> Et les petits canards Nitro et Prince qui veulent devenir des cygnes. 
> Arrête de jouer avec mes nerfs !


Bin le truc c'est qu'il faudrait pas que les deux communautés cohabitent en se regardant de loin comme des bêtes etranges, les X86 cachés dans le forum advanced, et la masse grouillante des canaeds au dehors. 
Faire rentrer TROIS misérables canards (bien que ce soit notre élite techos) dans la partie advanced, n'est ce pas un peu juste? On va finir comme les flamands et les wallons: les canards êtant les wallons. 
Pour que ce forum new gen vive, il va falloir que les communautés se brassent et s'enrichissent de leurs différences. 
Messieurs de X86, attaquez vous au topic de b0b0, c'est un peu notre Anapurna à nous. 
A bas les ghettos, vive l'amour. Et les chips.

Je crains qu'il ne faille que les gars de X86 ne mettent de l'eau dans leur vin sur la partie advanced. Par un choix soigneux d'anciens de cpc de la partie hardware, qui si ils n'ont pas les compétences de vrais pro du hardware, sont curieux d'en apprendre plus. Il faut en laisser entrer un peu. Ceux dont on sait qu'ils ne flooderont pas, qu'ils sont respectueux. Mais il faudrait que les questions un peu plus naïves soient tolérées. 
Bref, pense y Sam... Comment pourrais-je apprendre sur le hardware, passer un niveau si je n'ai pas la possibilité d'aller poser des questions aux Advanced? ça s'apprend pas dans les livres tout ça... Je prend mon exemple: je suis interessé par l'OC, mais je n'y connais rien et ça m'effraye un peu. Le forum hardware de CPC n'est pas adapté à ce genre de discussion. Est ce que parce que je n'y connais encore pas grand chose, les questions que je serais susceptibles de poser seront débiles? 
 Apres, je suis pour que les modo soient bcp plus intransigeants sur le floodage débile dans la partie reservée aux vraies discussions HW. Mais je ne pense pas qu'une complète segregation soit une bonne chose. Encore une fois, il est evident qu'un tri à l'entrée s'impose, mais des amateurs plein de bonnes volonté et connus du forum devraient sans doute etre accepté à l'interieur... ça va dans le sens du brassage des communautées en plus...
Pensez y messieurs...

----------


## Doc TB

> Faire rentrer TROIS misérables canards (bien que ce soit notre élite techos) dans la partie advanced, n'est ce pas un peu juste? On va finir comme les flamands et les wallons: les canards êtant les wallons.


Bien sur, c'est jsute que je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de faire la liste des canards

----------


## Aghora

Je voudrais avoir aussi accès à la partie "Hardware avancé".

Bien à vous.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je pense que clairement le forum hardware advanced va rebutter plus d'un canard.
Ca parle de hardware dans le sens architecture (pas la bête partie matérielle). C'est donc beaucoup plus dur à suivre quand on ne s'y intéresse pas. Il va clairement me falloir quelques jours (semaines, mois ?) pour me remettre dans le bain (et accessoirement relire un peu mes cours d'architecture de la fac  :;):  ).

----------


## PrinceGITS

C'est moins beau que l'ancienne version mais plus pratique... Cruel dilemme !

----------


## NitroG42

> C'est moins beau que l'ancienne version mais plus pratique... Cruel dilemme !


le best serait d'en mettre deux (spoiler) (spoiler2) ou alors (hide).

----------


## Ezechiel

> Je pense que clairement le forum hardware advanced va rebutter plus d'un canard.
> Ca parle de hardware dans le sens architecture (pas la bête partie matérielle). C'est donc beaucoup plus dur à suivre quand on ne s'y intéresse pas. Il va clairement me falloir quelques jours (semaines, mois ?) pour me remettre dans le bain (et accessoirement relire un peu mes cours d'architecture de la fac  ).


Certes, il y a evidemment des topics où un type comme moi qui s'interesse au hardware mais n'a que des connaissances relativement basiques n'ira pas mettre les pieds! Qu'est ce que j'y dirais de toute façon? 
Mais justement, tout ce monde qui maitrise vraiment la chose est une mine de connaissances. En plus ils ont l'air plutot sympas.
Donc je pense qu'une ouverture à des threads plus didactiques, des threads "d'entrée", pourraient etre accessibles à des gens motivés et interessés mais au bagage plus modeste...
J'ai peur qu'un fossé se creuse entre la partie hardware normale et la partie advanced, avec une partie "normale" qui se resumera à du "Je voudrais changer de CG, laquelle me conseillez vous?"..... 
Moi qui aime apprendre au contact des gens qui s'y connaissent, ça me fait un peu chier...

Il va de soi que ça implique que les anciens de X86 admettent que dans leurs conversations s'inserent des questions plus naïves. Mais encore une fois, si le tri à l'entrée se fait en connaissance de causes, avec des canards qui ont une certaine ancienneté et dont on sait qu'ils sont pas des kevins débiles et irrespectueux, qui viendrait juste pour apprendre et echanger, je pense que ça ne pourra qu'etre bénéfique au forum...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Certains de X86 ont déjà commencé à explorer le forum.
C'est plus dur pour eux vu que :
- ils ont tout leur forum regroupé dans un seul sous forum. Bonjour, le bordel !
- ils ont des milliers de topic dans pleins de sous forum a explorer.

Mais il est vrai que la plupart ont l'air sympa.  ::):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Oui car un spoil en milieu de phrase 

Spoiler Alert! 


hop, exemple

, ça fait tâche...

----------


## fefe

Nan on est des geeks barbus asociaux, et la seul communication qu'on a avec des canards, c'est dans nos assiettes a Noel  ::P: .

PS: Je me suis timidement lance dans le topic a b0b0 mais c'est pas comme si j'avais le temps de vraiment m'y investir plus, ca a l'air d'etre un job a temps plein  ::):

----------


## Pen²

faire un topic avec un compte rendu des modifications effectuées, et puis avec votre TODO-list
Comme ca pas besoin de répéter 50 fois les même remarques
Et comme ca on peut vous engueuler quand ya rien qui bouge  :^_^:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Le bandeau de pub du forum est trop grand pour du 1024x768.

----------


## Erokh

> le choix entre l'édition rapide ou complète 
> 
> parce que le rapide c'est moins lourd si c'est juste pour l'ortho


***! je n'utilisais la fonction "édition complète" que pour certains smileys.
Franchement, avoir à charger toute une page juste pour corriger 2-3 fautes de frappe, c'est lourd, na!

----------


## Yasko

Je suis assez d'accord avec Ezechiel.



> Il va de soi que ça implique que les anciens de X86 admettent que dans leurs conversations s'inserent des questions plus naïves.


Et ce qui est bien, c'est qu'on pourra se moquer d'eux.  ::):

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> *Boîte de réception* contient 15 messages.
> Vous avez 77 messages conservés, sur un total de 50 autorisés.
> 
> *Votre boîte de réception est pleine à 100%.*


Juste que 77 sur 50 ca fait plus de 100 %

Non en fait je postais pour savoir si vous allez remettre la capacité à 100 messages ? parce que je ne veux pas suppr certains messages d'amour ...

 ::wub::

----------


## Doc TB

> ***! je n'utilisais la fonction "édition complète" que pour certains smileys.
> Franchement, avoir à charger toute une page juste pour corriger 2-3 fautes de frappe, c'est lourd, na!


C'est dans votre profil ca

----------


## Visual Flo

Existe t'il une option pour masquer le forum X86 avancé ?

----------


## Logain

> Envoi moi un chèque Logain et je gère ça pour toi... :commercial:


Reve &lt;_&lt;




> Il faut dire que la partie advance, est quand même bien différente de ce que l'on faisait. On parlait Hardware juste pour des configs avec une ou deux fois des questions très techniques, mais eux c'est encore pire, un coup à avoir mal à la tête


Je me doute bien que ca a rien a voir avec ce qu'on faisait avant sur notre fofo hardware et je ne pretend pas participer comme un fou mais il se peut que dans certaines discussions j'ai des idees/avis  ::): 

Et puis ca me permettra de me remettre un peu dans l'archi hardware de mes etudes  :;):

----------


## fefe

> Existe t'il une option pour masquer le forum X86 avancé ?


Oui, je prepare un template a imprimer, et a coller sur ton ecran des maintenant.

----------


## Ezechiel

En mm tps je fais que suggérer et demander... Apres tout, je ne connaissais pas X86 avant, et c'est peut etre sa vocation même que de servir de refuge aux utilisateurs très avertis afin qu'ils puissent converser entre eux sans etre dérangés. Je sais pas quelle couleur vous souhaitez donner à la partie hardware dans son ensemble... Ou alors il faudrait envisager la création d'une section intermédiaire qui serve d'interface entre le haut vol et les complets newbies qui viennent se faire conseiller une carte graphique... Bref tout ça n'est que questionnement. 


Le topic à b0b0 il faut s'y attaquer serieusement, le niveau d'exigence est très élevé. C'est un peu notre forum advanced à nous. Quoique la v3 est loin du niveau de la formidable version d'origine, version qui aurait été honteusement sabordé par des modos qui prenaient ombrage du poids et de la renommé croissante de cet admirable recueil de pensées profondes (très profondes, abyssales même).

----------


## fefe

> En mm tps je fais que suggérer et demander... Apres tout, je ne connaissais pas X86 avant, et c'est peut etre sa vocation même que de servir de refuge aux utilisateurs très avertis afin qu'ils puissent converser entre eux sans etre dérangés.


Je ne peux pas parler des objectifs initiaux, ni actuels, en revanche c'est exactement ce que le forum a ete ces dernieres annees. Tout le monde a toujours ete le bienvenu, le seul prerequis (pour etre le bienvenue) etant de faire des efforts assez simples:
- essayer de se faire comprendre des autres
- etayer/justifier ses arguments autant que possible
- eviter de poser des questions ou la reponse est donnee dans la premiere page de la version francaise de wikipedia ou sur la premiere reponse de google (ou alors la poser en laissant explicitement entendre que les explications donnees sur les liens en question ne sont pas suffisantes).
- parler du bon sujet (hardware, mais pas oriente vers conseil achat).

Personellement je trouve ca assez ouvert, et je ne crois pas que ce soit particulierement repoussant et que ca complete pas trop mal ce qui existe deja sur CPC (meme si je n'ai pas parcouru les forums avec la plus grande attention).

----------


## Visual Flo

En gros les règles de n'importe quel forum intelligible depuis 2003.

----------


## fefe

exactement, et je ne crois pas que ca ait eu le statut de regles, juste de recommendations, les personnes ne les suivant pas subissant juste une rafale de sarcasmes.

----------


## TheToune

Je remet ça parce que je l'avais mit dans suggestion mais je pense qu'il sera plus lu ici :

Concernant la skin cpc je trouve effectivement les barres rouges vif au dessus de chaque message trop vive justement.
Autant les grandes barre avec des hachure passe bien et divise bien les differente partie de la page autant celle au dessus de chaque post surcharge plus qu'autre chose et attire trop l'oeil par rapport a leur utilité.
Je pense que les rendre moins vive ou passé a un gris foncé par exemple ameliorerait grandement la visibilité.

----------


## Visual Flo

Je ne comprends pas donc pas le besoin d'un passe droit.

----------


## claneys

> Je ne comprends pas donc pas le besoin d'un passe droit.


Dans la théorie sans ça marche super bien mais en pratique ça peut vite déraper... Vu que tout le monde n'est pas forcément respectueux ( je vise personne en particulier ). Déjà sur x86-secret y'en avait qqu'un qui venaient mais c'était trèèès rare puisque le site n'était pas répandu donc ça faisait "filtre". Mais ici, on va dire que c'est plus "exposé" à être pourri par des gens de passage etc.

----------


## fefe

Je ne me souviens pas que ca ait ete demande sur notre forum, je pense que c'est une mesure que Sam a prise afin de garder certaines personnes qui fuiraient si il y avait soudainement un afflux de posts en tout genre sur le forum (ca me decouragerait, personellement).
Une option est d'avoir des modos tres actifs au moins au debut et d'ouvrir a tout le monde, une autre est de restreindre les acces au moins au debut et c'est ce qui a ete fait.
Sam avait dit que les acces seraient donnes largement dans un poste qq part il y a qq mois. Tant que ca ne rebute personne qui desirerait participer ca me va, si ca fait fuire des gens interesses ou nous (ex-x86) fait passer pour des fascistes, bof...

Il est difficile de juger pour l'instant, ca fait 1 journee que la migration a ete faite, et ils sont probablement submerges par les requetes en tout genre...

----------


## etherealwtf

J'ai l'impression que quand on n'a pas spécifié sa date de naissance, par défaut, on est né le 30 novembre  ::o: 
Il va pleurer le serveur quand il va falloir fêter l'anniv à tout le monde dans un an.

----------


## elciosss

Ca Marche!

----------


## elciosss

> J'ai l'impression que quand on n'a pas spécifié sa date de naissance, par défaut, on est né le 30 novembre 
> Il va pleurer le serveur quand il va falloir fêter l'anniv à tout le monde dans un an.


Effectivement il est indiqué que je suis né le 30 novembre alors que c'est faux!

----------


## Paul Verveine

bon avoir fait partie des deux (mais surtout de c+), X86 est assez ouvert et pas si compliqué d'accès que ça. Y'a des sujets assez faciles à comprendre, y'en a d'autres apr contre plus difficile et en s'y mettant un peu rien n'est trop difficil

----------


## Icebird

J'ai remarqué que je me faisais déco frequement, même si j'ai coché la case "se souvenir de moi"
J'aimerais bien ne pas avoir à me reconnecter à chaque fois que je vais check les forums dans la journée (c'est à dire une vingtaine de fois mini par jour ':-/). Bon, je me fait pas déco à chaque fois, hein. Mais j'ai déjà eu à remmettre mon login/password 4 fois aujourd'hui

----------


## Paul Verveine

Doc as-tu moyen de faire évoluer la gestion des topics lus parce que c'est vraimetn aps pratique tel quel ?

----------


## Eld

et pour avoir accès au forum hadware avancé sans coucher, on fait comment ?  ::blink:: 
je suis en thèse d'informatique, et bien que ça ne soit pas sur un sujet hardware, j'ai quand même suivi des cours d'architecture processeur du  monsieur là

----------


## Yasko

Ou sinon on se fait un pti pattern _inversion of control_ :
Tout le monde est autorisé à poster sur la partie advanced, et ceux qui flood, qui troll sans être marrant, qui sont HS ("quelle CG demander à papa Noël"), etc, ils sortent.
En plus, ca oblige les X86-Adv à être au taquet, sinon ils sortent aussi.   ::o: 

"Ceux qui molissent pas très haut
 Ils emmenent les frères en réa
 Car c'est violent depuis le préau"

----------


## Eld

c'est moins efficace en général, il suffit de créer un autre compte pour pouvoir à nouveau y accéder

----------


## Childerik

Franchement, je ne vois pas pourquoi vous désirez tant à vouloir poster dans l'advanced hardware. La sodomie avec gravier et tessons est douce à côté, croyez-moi  ::P:

----------


## fefe

> et pour avoir accès au forum hadware avancé sans coucher, on fait comment ? 
> je suis en thèse d'informatique, et bien que ça ne soit pas sur un sujet hardware, j'ai quand même suivi des cours d'architecture processeur du  monsieur là


T'as survecu a sa coupe de cheveux et a son humour ?  ::):

----------


## Eld

:B): 
et dire que certains considèrent "la sodomie avec gravier et tessons" comme une épreuve ...

----------


## Yasko

> c'est moins efficace en général, il suffit de créer un autre compte pour pouvoir à nouveau y accéder


Ben, on perd son user quand même.
Et puis, faut être réglo avec sa médiocrité quand même.  :^_^:

----------


## Doc TB

> J'ai remarqué que je me faisais déco frequement, même si j'ai coché la case "se souvenir de moi"
> J'aimerais bien ne pas avoir à me reconnecter à chaque fois que je vais check les forums dans la journée (c'est à dire une vingtaine de fois mini par jour ':-/). Bon, je me fait pas déco à chaque fois, hein. Mais j'ai déjà eu à remmettre mon login/password 4 fois aujourd'hui


Durée de la session = 15 minutes.

Si inactivité => délog

----------


## Icebird

> Durée de la session = 15 minutes.
> 
> Si inactivité => délog


ok, mais çà reco pas automatiquement quand on revient sur le forum??
Alors le bouton "se souvenir de moi", il sert à rien?

----------


## Doc TB

Il sert à garder ton login et ton pass pré-rempli dans la case. Comme ca tu n'as plus qu'a cliquer sur s'identifier

----------


## Paul Verveine

eux moi je reste identifier...

sinon sur la gestion des topics lu, tu laisse comme ça ou tu peux changer qqch ?

----------


## Pen²

pourquoi le lapin de l'icone du forum n'a pas d'oreille? (icone de l'url)
l'icone du site est franchement mieux je trouve

----------


## XWolverine

Oui, enfin, le Canard moyen a quand même une bonne propension au flood. Je constate quand même que le ton est plus sérieux chez les x86 (même si l'humour est compatible avec le canard de base ::P: ).
Je pense que la formule retenue est la bonne (accès limité). Maintenant, la fréquence n'a jamais été spécifiée (on peut faire rentrer plein de canards, quitte à se rater et à en désavouer si ils n'apportent que peu).

Sinon, conseil aux x86, n'écoutez pas les canards qui vous orientent vers le topic à b0b0. A la limite, "Tout ou rien" est intéressant (gros con du jour ...) mais PAS le(s) topic(s) à b0b0. La substantifique moëlle de l'ex forum CPC, c'est pas là.

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'est dans votre profil ca



ou 

pas vu

je syuuis en Y chose avancée

----------


## Childerik

> Sinon, conseil aux x86, n'écoutez pas les canards qui vous orientent vers le topic à b0b0. A la limite, "Tout ou rien" est intéressant (gros con du jour ...) mais PAS le(s) topic(s) à b0b0. La substantifique moëlle de l'ex forum CPC, c'est pas là.


Tu apprendras que les x86 sont cabochards et ils vont où ils veulent d'abord  ::P: . Et puis quand Sam aura fini son boulot actuel, nous comptons bien qu'il intervienne dans les sujets brûlants de CPC afin de nous jouer le JP Coffe local  :B):

----------


## Doc TB

D'ailleurs, selon la charte qu'on a definie, ca va sauter les "topics à xxxx". Peut-etre qu'une tolérance boulonnesque pourra sauver le topic à bobo, mais vu la delectation avec laquelle il l'a supprimée la derniere fois, j'ai un doute

----------


## XWolverine

Mhh, un logo X86/CPC unique pour les 2 styles ?
Sinon, ça fait clivage, quand même.

----------


## fefe

> D'ailleurs, selon la charte qu'on a definie, ca va sauter les "topics à xxxx". Peut-etre qu'une tolérance boulonnesque pourra sauver le topic à bobo, mais vu la delectation avec laquelle il l'a *supprimé* la derniere fois, j'ai un doute


Depuis quand un topic est feminin ? 
Je sors  ::): .

----------


## Paul Verveine

je dois être un peu neuneu, mais j'ai pas réussi à me servir du bouton citer, je clique dessus (il devient rouge), je clique sur répondre en bas de la page et ça a rien cité du tout

c'était comme ça avant non ?

----------


## XWolverine

> Tu apprendras que les x86 sont cabochards et ils vont où ils veulent d'abord ...


Si tu veux, mais le topic à b0b0 (environs 2500 pages de vide intersidéral avant son éviction de la surface de la terre par un dictateur local) est quand même dangereux. Il vaut mieux prévenir. je ne voudrais pas que les X86 se mettent à flooder leur propre topic advanced une fois contaminés par le virus de la bande à b0b0  :^_^:

----------


## The_ED

Chez moi ca marche.

Clic "citer" puis répondre en bas a gauche

----------


## Doc TB

> Mhh, un logo X86/CPC unique pour les 2 styles ?
> Sinon, ça fait clivage, quand même.


Bonne idée

----------


## fefe

Quand je clique sur quote, ca me cree une reponse avec le texte du post en quote directement. En theorie donc pas besoin de cliquer sur repondre en plus. Sinon j'ai rien en rouge vu que j'utilise l'interface a la x86, donc bleue.

----------


## Childerik

> Si tu veux, mais le topic à b0b0 (environs 2500 pages de vide intersidéral avant son éviction de la surface de la terre par un dictateur local) est quand même dangereux. Il vaut mieux prévenir. je ne voudrais pas que les X86 se mettent à flooder leur propre topic advanced une fois contaminés par le virus de la bande à b0b0


Si tu veux, on peut y aller pour flooder si ça ne tenait qu'à moi : mais j'ai peur de ce que les autres x86 vont balancer comme saucée  ::siffle::

----------


## fefe

Disons que si c'est flooder pour flooder, autant le scripter et avoir 25000 machines le faire en parallele  :;): .

----------


## Paul Verveine

j'utilisais la x86 mais je suis attaché au rouge donc je viens de rebasculer
en fait j'ai trouvé comment faire faut cliquer sur citer puis sur la dernière personne répondre

mais je crois si je me souviens bine qu'avant si on cliquais sur citer partout puis répondre en bas de page ça marchait

(enfin je peux faire sans)

----------


## Tramb

> Disons que si c'est flooder pour flooder, autant le scripter et avoir 25000 machines le faire en parallele .



Ouais mais comment bien flooder?
Core symétriques?
NUMA? 
PPU+SPU?
GPGPU-flood?

----------


## fefe

none of the above,

un bon vieux bot-net tournant sur des durons et celerons de PC de supermarches powered by XPSP0 ?  ::):

----------


## Paul Verveine

autre chose y'a plus d'icônes personnalisé pour "le thème" du topic ou de la réponse

----------


## fefe

> autre chose y'a plus d'icônes personnalisé pour "le thème" du topic ou de la réponse



c'est pas un mal, j'ai du mal avec les smileys pas jaunes et pas ronds  ::): .
Enfin si en plus des smileys lapins roses il y avait des smileys canards jaunes je pense que je survivrais.

----------


## Childerik

J'aurais vu un CPU Antiss Neurotek et ses 74 THz pour faire ce boulot (j'ouvre la boite de Pandore là  ::P: )

----------


## Yoryze

Avoir un resize automatique potable des images des news sur la page d'accueil, c'est faisable ou bien on peut toujours se tâter ?

----------


## fefe

Oh, oui... C'etait un topic memorable celui-la. Je ne sais pas a quel point il est enterre, mais Neo l'avait en signature donc c'etait facile a retrouver.

----------


## Killy

Super, merci de m'avoir réparé :D

----------


## Yoryze

Ooooooooh j'aimerais bien avoir accès au forum VIP aussi...  ::): 
Je suis loin derrière les bêtes qui s'y trouvent mais j'aimerais bien pouvoir répondre de temps en temps, c'est frustrant d'être un "ancien" canard tout gentil et de se sentir castré !  ::unsure::

----------


## XWolverine

> je dois être un peu neuneu, mais j'ai pas réussi à me servir du bouton citer, je clique dessus (il devient rouge), je clique sur répondre en bas de la page et ça a rien cité du tout
> 
> c'était comme ça avant non ?


Le bouton Citer est un switch qui permet de multi-citer directement plusieurs messages. Répondre répond en citant normalement LE message. Si tu multi-cite un seul message, ben ça change rien, évidemment.
C'est pas le même principe qu'avant (CPC).

----------


## Neo_13

Puisqu'il y a un plébiscite : c'est le retour du lien dans ma signature  ::P:

----------


## Algent

Y a t'il un moyen d'avoir comme avant des topic marqués non-lus qui le restent jusqu'à que tu les lise ? Car la j'ai même pas le temps d'en lire la moitié que ça reset, c'est vraiment gênant :/

----------


## NitroG42

Mais c'était ca la force du topic de b0b0..
Pas du flood comme on l'entend, habituellement, avec genre 10 pages de bonjour du même utilisateurs, c'était plutôt la connerie absurde à chaque post, et ca qu'est bon.
En fait le truc qui est bien c'est qu'il canalise toute les pulsions de flood des posteurs, donc ca évite de contaminer les autres topics (en théorie).

----------


## Childerik

> Le bouton Citer est un switch qui permet de multi-citer directement plusieurs messages. Répondre répond en citant normalement LE message. Si tu multi-cite un seul message, ben ça change rien, évidemment.
> C'est pas le même principe qu'avant (CPC).


C'est une fonction qui n'existait pas sous l'ancien x86 (à part mettre manuellement les balises, ce qui était un peu lourd) et que je trouve très pratique désormais  :B):  (surtout pour canarder plusieurs à la fois  ::wub:: )

----------


## XWolverine

Surpuissant, collector, c'est du lourd ça. Des cristaux liquides, de l'eau gelée plus des particules d'or. Des moyens réseaux dignes des services secrets. De la traduction à la babelfish  :^_^:

----------


## Childerik

Si un jour vous voyez débarquer sur CPC des gens qui parlent le français comme moi je parle l'ouzbèque en menaçant tout le monde de kidnapper un membre de sa famille, ne cherchez pas plus loin  ::):

----------


## XWolverine

> C'est une fonction qui n'existait pas sous l'ancien x86 (à part mettre manuellement les balises, ce qui était un peu lourd) et que je trouve très pratique désormais  (surtout pour canarder plusieurs à la fois )


Oui, moi aussi. En tout cas, ça résoud en partie la suggestion d'anciens canards qui déploraient la perte de la fusion de posts lorsqu'ils répondent successivement à plus d'1 message (en faisant de la mono-citation à chaque fois). En partie, parce que sur plusieurs pages, ça le fait probablement pas (mais pas vérifié).

----------


## Dinomaster

> tu as essayé de faire comme si tu avais perdu ton mdp ?


j'ai régénéré ...

----------


## Guest

Non, ça résoud pas le problème, étant donné que c'était déjà présent avant et que personne s'en servait... Par contre la limitation du nombre de citations a sauté, et ça c'est le bien.

----------


## Truhl

Ce qui me manque avec ce forum, c'est d'avoir le lien qui apparaît quand on clique sur le numéro d'un message, pour le citer facilement...Et les sous titres des forums aussi, ça me manque un peu.

----------


## etherealwtf

Une ligne séparatrice entre les messages en sticky et les messages des quidams, ça serait sympatoch  :;):

----------


## Erokh

> j'utilisais la x86 mais je suis attaché au rouge donc je viens de rebasculer
> en fait j'ai trouvé comment faire faut cliquer sur citer puis sur la dernière personne répondre
> 
> mais je crois si je me souviens bine qu'avant si on cliquais sur citer partout puis répondre en bas de page ça marchait
> 
> (enfin je peux faire sans)


bah chez moi ça marche exactement comme avant: si je clique sur "répondre" en bas d'un post, ça répond à cette personne.
Si je clique sur "citer", ça le met en rouge et mettra le quote quand je cliquerai sur "répondre" qui est tout en bas, et ne correspond à aucun post.


Sinon, ma connexion n'est pas gardée entre le site de news et le forum. C'est normal?

----------


## Doc TB

> autre chose y'a plus d'icônes personnalisé pour "le thème" du topic ou de la réponse


Zoulou devait le faire, je lui rappelle

----------


## braoru

> Oh ouiiiiiiiiiiii ! Ressortez moi ce topic plz !


Ref : http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...light=Neurotek

Ref : http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...light=Neurotek


Edit : trop tard.....

----------


## b0b0

On peut enlever la restriction super utile qui masque les "***"

parcequ'on peut plus écrire bac '+' 10 par exemple


stou

----------


## Doc TB

Ben tant pis  ::):

----------


## b0b0

C'est hyper important le +'1



 ::'(:

----------


## b0b0

du coup on peut plus écrire d'opérations, du genre 100***00***00+200

----------


## Icebird

bon désolé mais le bouton "se souvenir de moi" ne fonctionne pas, et la déco fonctionne bizarrement.

Si je laisse la page ouverte, je suis jamais déconnecté. Par contre, après un moment, si je ferme la fenetre, et que je la réouvre sur le forum, je serais déconnecté.

Et dans TOUS les cas, mon login/password n'est pas entré dans les cases correspondantes. Je suis obligé de le remettre à la main...

Testé sur deux PC différents, tous les deux en vista. Sur celui du taff, avec toutes les options d'IE désactivées (se souvenir des mots de passes, autocomplétion, etc...), et sur mon pc perso avec toutes les options activées.
Dans les deux cas, d'ailleurs, IE ne me propose PAS d'enregistrer le login/pass en mémoire. Normal sur le PC du boulot, pas normal sur le PC perso.


Sur l'ancien forum CPC, je n'avais besoin de me reconnecter que très très rarement, après un reboot pc ou une absence de plusieurs jours, et encore... En 6 mois j'ai dut mettre mon login/pass peut-être une dizaine de fois à tout casser. 
Là, j'en suis à autant de fois, mais en deux jours... C'est lourd  :<_<: 

Edit: sur un autre sujet, le smiley  :<_<:  ne fonctionne pas? Celui qui est entre  ::zzz::  et  ::blink::

----------


## XWolverine

C'est quand même super relou le marquage en lu de tous les sujets à la deconnexion. C'est une limitation de vbulletin ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

c'esrt ce qu'il fallait faire

----------


## ElGato

♦J'ai deux suggestions:
- remettre la balise dsdfs
- mettre plus de posts et plus de topics par page.

----------


## XWolverine

> - mettre plus de posts et plus de topics par page.


40 messages par page (dans tes options), ça suffit pas ?

----------


## Doc TB

> C'est quand même super relou le marquage en lu de tous les sujets à la deconnexion. C'est une limitation de vbulletin ?


Non, c'est une option :D

----------


## Doc TB

J'ai activé le marquage dans le profil, c'est nettement plus lourd pour le serveur, mais ca devrait réagir comme vous l'espérez. On va voir.

----------


## NitroG42

ah ba là c'est niquel !

Sinon pour la fusion auto des messages, ca sera jouable ou alors c'est mort ?

----------


## Doc TB

tant que vous cassez pas mon gros serveur, tout va bien :D

----------


## NitroG42

> tant que vous cassez pas mon gros serveur, tout va bien :D


suffit de réimporter le premier topic de b0b0  ::siffle::

----------


## Doc TB

J'ai aussi mis les dates en Aujourd'hui/Hier, mais je sent que ca ne va pas faire l'unanimité. Je vais faire un sondage

----------


## Doc TB

Voila, petit sondage pour savior ce que vous préférez en date affichée sur le forum.

Certains préférent la date simple (12/12/2007 à 17:00), d'autres preferent le systeme (Aujourd'hui à 17:00 ou Hier à 18:00). Sachant que les messages vieux de deux jours ou plus sont bien sur indiqué en date classique.

Votez !  ::): 

Ps : Fermeture du sondage dans 2 jours

----------


## aloxbollox

Mmmf le bordel reste bloqué sur la skine X86, pas moyen de rester avec l"habillage cplus... ::|:  ::|:  ::):  ::|:

----------


## b0b0

Et pourquoi on peut plus ecrire en maj

----------


## Doc TB

Tu la selectionne dans ton profil ou en bas de n'importe quelle page du forum et voila. La skin par defaut, c'est la skin CPC

----------


## Doc TB

Parceque c'est mal

----------


## NitroG42

C'est pas possible de laisser le choix à l'utilisateur ?
Ca va surcharger le serveur par contre...

----------


## b0b0

> Parceque c'est mal


le mal des fois c'est bien

----------


## Doc TB

non, c'est pas possible, c'est l'un ou l'autre

----------


## aloxbollox

Bin oué, mais chaque changement de page me réaffecte la skin bleue, en même temps c'est pas over grââve non plus.

----------


## Maxwell

C'est dommage y'a pas l'option "je m'en fous"  ::ninja:: 

J'ai voté pour le 2eme passque je sais jamais quel jour on est.

----------


## XWolverine

> ah ba là c'est niquel !
> Sinon pour la fusion auto des messages, ca sera jouable ou alors c'est mort ?


Pour les réponses multiples, tu peux le faire en un coup avec le *citer* ou le *"* (selon le skin). Après, ben faut éditer, quoi.

----------


## XWolverine

Le 2, ça fait plus classe  :B):  (pis c'est plus unix like  :;): )

----------


## NitroG42

> Pour les réponses multiples, tu peux le faire en un coup avec le *citer* ou le *"* (selon le skin). Après, ben faut éditer, quoi.


nan mais c'est que des fois j'écris un truc, et juste après l'avoir validé, je me rends compte que j'ai oublié une phrase ou autre, alors au lieu de passer par édition, je post direct un nouveau message rapide, je trouve ca plus pratique.

----------


## aloxbollox

Bon je commence par toutes mes confuses, mais le problème lé réglé (comme la petite cousine) avec un vidage de cookies en règle (comme la petite cousine). Hop ! Hop ! Pfuuu ! [disparait]

----------


## Castor

Le 2 ! Comme avant !

----------


## NitroG42

Victoire écrasante on peut arrêter le vote  ::ninja::

----------


## Paul Verveine

ouais moi aussi, je suis assez accro à cette option.

ça évite les doubles posts

----------


## Sim's

Serait il possible d'avoir un  plus grand lorsqu'on ne veut pas citer quelqu'un ? Ah oui je déteste aussi la fonction qui permet de voir ses images dans la réponse rapide, 'y a pas moyen de la virer ?

----------


## NitroG42

> Serait il possible d'avoir un  plus grand lorsqu'on ne veut pas citer quelqu'un ? Ah oui je déteste aussi la fonction qui permet de voir ses images dans la réponse rapide, 'y a pas moyen de la virer ?


si dans les options tout en bas dans Interface d'édition des messages
tu change pour éditeur standard (le par défaut est en WYSIWYG, et moi non plus j'aime pô trô ça).

----------


## NitroG42

Hop sinon moi j'aimais bien la distinction coloré entre les modos admin et waybmaystre (en bas dans l'affichage des membres lisant tels trucs).

----------


## Doc TB

Si vous voyez plein de trucs sympas qui se rajoutent (genre la barre entre posts sticky et le reste ou le menu de navigation rapide apparu en bas des posts), c'est moi  :;):

----------


## NitroG42

> le menu de navigation rapide apparu en bas des posts), c'est moi


ca c'est super pratique, je te baise les pieds quand tu veux (rayer la mention inutile).

va falloit que je perde l'habitude de remonter en haut du post d'un grand coup de molette de...
ma MX Revolution  :B):

----------


## Doc TB

Ouai, je suis super pratique comme mec

----------


## Sim's

Est ce qu'on pourrait avoir les anciennes couleurs du forum, parce que là on a l'impression d'etre dans une réunion chrysanthème avec tout ce gris.

----------


## Doc TB

Je suis en train de vous rajouter une option que vous allez aimer  ::):  C'est super pratique

----------


## Doc TB

Enjoy da "+" Style  :;): 

Franchement, c'est bien cool

----------


## Paul Verveine

merci pour ce petit plus qui permet de voir le premier post d'un coup d'oeuil

----------


## Neo_13

> Oh ouiiiiiiiiiiii ! Ressortez moi ce topic plz !


ben j'ai fait la recherche et retour en signature...

----------


## claneys

Ma demande est tombée dans l'oreille d'un sourd  ::'(:  . Je peux revenir poster dans hardware advanced svp  ::P: .

----------


## PrinceGITS

> J'ai activé le marquage dans le profil, c'est nettement plus lourd pour le serveur, mais ca devrait réagir comme vous l'espérez. On va voir.


C'est bien mais ça a foutu en l'air tous les sujets que j'avais déjà lu depuis la migration. Maintenant, quand je clique sur message non lu devant les topics, je remonte jusqu'au 3 décembre !  ::wacko:: 
Je ne vais pas pouvoir bosser ce matin puisqu'il va falloir tout relire.  ::P:

----------


## Bah

Bonjour, bonjour. Ce serait possible de récupérer mon ancien pseudo, à savoir : Bah ? Il est moche, mais j'y tiens et sinon mon petit pyjama wallon ne va pas me reconnaître.

----------


## Icebird

Je rebalance la demande: serait-il possible de retrouver Icebird tout court comme pseudo?

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Victoire écrasante on peut arrêter le vote


Bof, ça baisse. Tout à l'heure y'avait 85% pour "Aujourd'hui", maintenant plus que 76 %...

----------


## Icebird

bon, ignorez ce que j'ai dit à propos des déco, depuis hier-soir je reste connecté tout le temps... Et en arrivant au taff ce matin, je lance IE, j'arrive sur le forum, surprise, je suis resté connecté  ::wacko:: 

Donc soit vous avez fait quelque chose, soit c'est moi qui me suis trompé lourdement, en tout cas çà à l'air de bien marcher.

----------


## Icebird

19-6 pour le moment, à DOTA j'appelle çà une victoire écrasante quasi impossible à remonter  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Absinte

"Icebird tout court"? :D

----------


## Maxwell

Je refuse jamais d'avoir le choix dans la date.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Vorza

Hello hello...
Mon pseudo était "Pedro" (ou alors "P3dr0" je me souviens plus bien), ce serait possible de récupérer l'un des deux à la place de mon vieux login ? :s

----------


## b0b0

Boulon depuis qu'il a delete deux fois mon topic, je me dis que je l'ai jamais aimay  :B): 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Non inscrit

> La quasi totalité des pseudos ont été importés sans probleme. Quelques remarques toutefois :
> 
> - Pour les ex de Canardplus V2, vos mots de passes ont étés réinitialisés. Vous devez en demander un nouveau via ce lien : http://forum.canardplus.com/login.php?do=lostpw. Vous le recevrez par email et vous pourrez le modifier ensuite
> 
> - Pour les ex de x86-secret, vos mots de passes sont toujours valables.
> 
> - Sur l'ancien forum c+, les logins pouvaient etre différents des noms d'utilisateurs affichés dans les posts. Lors de la migration, c'est le login qui a pris le dessus. Exemple : vous vous loggiez avec "NoobZor" et votre nom affiché sur les posts était "Haxxor". Avec la migration, votre login et tous les posts que vous avez effectués sont maintenant au nom de NoobZor. Enjoy. 
> 
> -------------------------------
> ...




Salut me rappelle plus l'adresse Email d'inscription, à priori sur netcourrier, pseudo et login jereviendrai, j'ai fait la demande de mot de passe je ne reçois rien. Je fais comment ? Merci

----------


## XWolverine

> Je refuse jamais d'avoir le choix dans la date.


Comment j'ai pu oublier de la faire, celle là  :^_^:

----------


## Mr. Pink le vrai.

Geuh, Mon pseudo à moi, c'était Mr. Pink, mais je me souviens pas du mail que j'avais donné pour mon inscription.

Soit c'est ** mais pour la premiere on m'envoit un mdp pour un vieux compte et pour la deuxieme, on m'informe que mon adresse n'est pas valide mais si !! Elle est valide !

Bref, si Messieurs les admins pouvait régler ça...
Merci d'avance.

Doc TB > Matte ton mail

----------


## Aghora

'Tain! Poste pas ton email ici! Ou pas dans ce format là !  ::o: 

Tu veux te faire spammer ou quoi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mars2

Un topic sur la prog pour l'icone PHP

----------


## Mr. Pink le vrai.

Ouin... je peux pas modifier mon message... je vais pleurer pour ma connerie...

----------


## Aghora

Non je suis désolé mais je comprends toujours pas pourquoi l'accès est restreint. J'ai lu tout le topic pourtant.

On sait très bien qu'il y a des canards floodeurs, mais on est pas tous comme ça. Pour l'intégration ça commence vachement bien en plus (un topic de X-86 locké puis déplacé dans la section "privée"...bonjour les échanges!).

Mais comme le fait de trouver ça scandaleux n'est pas un argument, apparemment, je vais donner ma lettre de motivation.

Je suis ingénieur électronicien, actuellement en thèse de traitement du signal. L'hardware n'est pas ma branche, certes, mais je suis tout à fait capable de suivre une conversation technique. Je possède les notions de base en microprocesseur ("classique" et DSP), je sais programmer des FPGA en VHDL, je connais le C, C++ et un chouïa l'Assembleur.
J'ai overclocké ma machine, après de nombreux efforts (une sombre histoire de "trou" de FS :B): .

En dépit de ma tendance à provoquer les trolls (non pas à en lancer, juste à provoquer ceux qui les lancent) et à m'insurger contre ce que je trouve injuste, en deux mots "ma grande gueule", je pense posséder un bon relationnel avec divers membres des deux forums.

Parce que je suis quelqu'un de naturellement curieux et aimant les partages de connaissances ou les partages tout court, je pense avoir les qualités requises pour obtenir le droit d'écrire dans la partie Hardware Advanced.

Je vous prie d'agréer, Dr. Teraboule, l'expression de mes sentiments les plus sincères.

----------


## Mars2

D'un cote y'a un topic a flood (le tout et rien) et le reste...
Les canards peuvent avoir des discussions serieuses de temps en temps...
Il faut faire la part des choses....

----------


## Paul Verveine

> C'est bien mais ça a foutu en l'air tous les sujets que j'avais déjà lu depuis la migration. Maintenant, quand je clique sur message non lu devant les topics, je remonte jusqu'au 3 décembre ! 
> Je ne vais pas pouvoir bosser ce matin puisqu'il va falloir tout relire.


y'en a toujours un pour se plaindre  :^_^:

----------


## Erokh

bon, je ne sais pas trop si c'est le bon topic pour ça, mais bon...

Ce en me connectant, j'ai eu le plaisir de voir que j'avais plein de topics non lus! je vais au premier qui m'intéresse, et... je l'avais déjà lu. Même pas un nouveau post dans le machin. 
Donc mon bug était bien que le forum considérait tous les topics comme non lus par moi. Et devoir trier à la main les topics lus/non lus (par rapport à la date de dernier post), puis naviguer jusqu'à trouver le dernier post non lu, bein c'est bien relou  :<_<: 

Je ne sais pas d'où ça vient, ni comment ça se fait, mais j'espère que ça n'arrivera pas trop souvent, sinon je vais péter un câble, je crois  ::|: 

EDIT: mes cookies n'ont en principe pas été effacés (je ne les efface jamais), et le cache non plus

----------


## Paul Verveine

y'a eu un changemetn sur la gesiton des topics lus ou non hier, maintenant ça garde en mémoire et au passage y'a eu un espèce de reset

ça vient sans doute de ça

----------


## PrinceGITS

Serait il possible d'avoir une séparation entre les jours sur le site ? C'est plus compliqué de voir de quand date la news.

----------


## Doc TB

> Serait il possible d'avoir une séparation entre les jours sur le site ? C'est plus compliqué de voir de quand date la news.


Ouai, bon, vous voulez pas un bot qui lise les posts à votre place non plus ? :D

----------


## magnifique nom

hello à tous,
C'est ici pour les pbs de pseudo ? Je voudrais recuperer mon magnifique nom. Celui qui était affiché à la place du pseudo avant la migration.
Merci

----------


## Michael d'Amour

J'ai voté pour la deuxième solution car c'est bien plus clair ! Si une date apparaît, on sait que le topic est vieux de plus de deux jours, facilitant l'orientation dans les nouveaux messages. Le cerveau calcule plus rapidement le nombre de topics à vérifier aussi. Enfin je pense.

----------


## Doc TB

bon voila, c'est réglé sur cette page

----------


## PrinceGITS

On l'avait sur l'ancien site cette séparation d'une journée à l'autre. D'ailleurs, ça avait posé des problèmes de mise en page.

Par contre, si tu as ce bot sous le coude, je prends.  :;):

----------


## Icebird

> bon voila, c'est réglé sur cette page


merci doc!

----------


## Childerik

Il manque l'option : "Obiwan s'en tape, il fonctionne avec des dates futures par la force"  :B):

----------


## Neo_13

> Non je suis désolé mais je comprends toujours pas pourquoi l'accès est restreint. J'ai lu tout le topic pourtant.
> 
> On sait très bien qu'il y a des canards floodeurs, mais on est pas tous comme ça. Pour l'intégration ça commence vachement bien en plus (un topic de X-86 locké puis déplacé dans la section "privée"...bonjour les échanges!).


bah tink a locké ce topic mythique...

Pour ton intégration, tu as des soutiens, mais coucher accelererait les choses...

----------


## magnifique nom

> bon voila, c'est réglé sur cette page


Nickel, saint cloud very moche.

----------


## claneys

Merci pour l'accès  ::): 

/me léchouille le gentil qui a fait ça.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> J'ai voté pour la deuxième solution car c'est bien plus clair ! Si une date apparaît, on sait que le topic est vieux de plus de deux jours, facilitant l'orientation dans les nouveaux messages. Le cerveau calcule plus rapidement le nombre de topics à vérifier aussi. Enfin je pense.


Rien à ajouter, je pense exactement la même chose. Il faut vraiment garder le système "aujourd'hui/hier/etc..."

----------


## --Lourd--

Bon et bien si on a le choix dans la date ( ::rolleyes:: ) , je dit le 2.

----------


## DaP

> Non je suis désolé mais je comprends toujours pas pourquoi l'accès est restreint. J'ai lu tout le topic pourtant.
> 
> On sait très bien qu'il y a des canards floodeurs, mais on est pas tous comme ça. Pour l'intégration ça commence vachement bien en plus (un topic de X-86 locké puis déplacé dans la section "privée"...bonjour les échanges!).


Toutes les discussions en rapport avec l'informatique que j'ai vues ici ont été floodées massivement (genre les topics de programmation ou les super débats Linux vs Windows vs Mac OS, et ils n'étaient pas tous dans Tout ou rien). Je me rappelle aussi de l'époque où Willman devait locker les topics de Suggestions Canardplus.com dès que le sujet était traité parce que sinon c'était parti pour dix pages de flood. Enfin pour moi c'est évident que si c'est ouvert à tout le monde il y aura des dérives à un moment ou à un autre et je ne vois pas où est le problème pour le moment, à peu près tout ceux qui ont demandé l'accès ont été acceptés (edit : ce serait pas carrément tout le monde même ?).

----------


## Icebird

> Nickel, saint cloud very moche.


chez moi on disait Saint Clou Paris Match  ::):

----------


## Bah

Merci pour le changement

----------


## Sim's

Mouais je trouve aussi que c'est naze de restreindre l'acces à ce forum. Il ne faudrait peut être ne pas mettre tout le monde dans le même panier. En plus le système de choisir qui peut y acceder ou non ça fait un peu à la gueule du client. D'ailleurs les nouveaux modos c'est juste pour la déco ou ils auront une réelle utilité ?  ::):

----------


## fefe

> Mouais je trouve aussi que c'est naze de restreindre l'acces à ce forum. Il ne faudrait peut être ne pas mettre tout le monde dans le même panier. En plus le système de choisir qui peut y acceder ou non ça fait un peu à la gueule du client. D'ailleurs les nouveaux modos c'est juste pour la déco ou ils auront une réelle utilité ?


Traditionellement les modos deplacaient les posts vers le bon topic quand il y avait detournement (generalement involontaire) et effacaient le spam. Vu que ce sont les memes modos je suppose que ca va continuer comme ca.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je n'ai pas trop de problème avec les deco, par contre j'ai beau cocher la case "se souvenir de moi" il n'en tient jamais compte  ::cry:: 

Sinon un petit truc, j'aime bien la balise spoiler, mais j'ai peur d'en louper parcequ'elle ne ressort pas beaucoup, ca serait possible de la mettre en noir si d'autres sont d'accord ?

----------


## Sim's

Le topic avec le listing de tous les MMO existant est totalement détruit. Il n'y a pas un moyen de recuperer ce qui a été perdu ?

----------


## Non inscrit

> bon voila, c'est réglé sur cette page


si tu peux faire une reponse avec l'email maquillé un peu, je reconnaitrai, à priori rien reçu. Merci.

----------


## Doc TB

> si tu peux faire une reponse avec l'email maquillé un peu, je reconnaitrai, à priori rien reçu. Merci.


Poste avec un autre pseudo que "non inscrit" ou donne un peu plus d'infos sur ton identité, je suis pas devin

----------


## Doc TB

> Le topic avec le listing de tous les MMO existant est totalement détruit. Il n'y a pas un moyen de recuperer ce qui a été perdu ?


Non, malheureusement.

Les topics mal formattés en HTML sont passés à la trappe irrémédiablement

----------


## Taï Lolo

> bon voila, c'est réglé sur cette page


 ::sad:: 

Doc, t'as oublié deux camarades à la page précédente pour les changements de pseudo (mentasm et moi, messages 148 et suivant).

_EDIT : MERCI_

----------


## Aghora

> bah tink a locké ce topic mythique...
> 
> Pour ton intégration, tu as des soutiens, mais coucher accelererait les choses...


Faut que je couche avec Tink c'est ça ?

----------


## Neo_13

> Faut que je couche avec Tink c'est ça ?


pas du tout...

Mais je te dispense des formalités, j'ai obtenu ton intégration. Tu peux garder ton oignon intact.

----------


## Mr. Pink

Ok, ça marche, merci bien !

----------


## Paul Verveine

si regarde dans le cache de google avec un peu de chance ça y est toujours

bon en fait y'a plus, c'est con parce que tout à l'heure j'ai réussi à chopper deux trois trucs dedans...

----------


## Paul Verveine

par contre je me demande si ce forum ne vous aurait pas un peu copié...
http://darkfury.fr.nf/archive/index.php/t-92.html

----------


## NitroG42

> par contre je me demande si ce forum ne vous aurait pas un peu copié...
> http://darkfury.fr.nf/archive/index.php/t-92.html


non c'est pas exactement la même chose, y a pas mal de trucs rajoutés aussi.

----------


## Paul Verveine

je crois que l'ancien topic est dans la liste des sources, enfin moi je dis ça je dis rien...

----------


## NitroG42

> je crois que l'ancien topic est dans la liste des sources, enfin moi je dis ça je dis rien...


Ba, tu croyais vraiment que j'allais m'inscrire sur ce forum de naze  ::ninja::  ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

je me suis pas inscrit mais ça ressort dans google quand on fait une recherche...

----------


## Ragondin

Y a pas moyen de virer le fait de pouvoir poster en rafale?? merci

----------


## Sim's

Pourquoi t'es deg' d'être en Mirage 2000 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Next

Ca serait possible de remettre la fonction spoilers? Parceque je sens que les prochianes discut ciné vont vite partir en vrille.
Et sinon les images ca serait bien qu'elles se redimmensinnent automatiquement, parceque la le jdlv ca commence à devenir illisible.

----------


## Arseur

Pluzun pour les spoilers, ce serait vraiment pas du luxe, c'était super utile.
Sinon quand on poste une réponse rapide, y a pas moyen que comme avant ça refreshe la page directement ? Sinon on a des bizareries, comme par exemple si pendant qu'on tape son message quelqu'un clot une page et en ouvre une: quand nous on poste, le notre message apparait en bas de la vieille page (sans que l'on voie le message du gars qui poste en même temps que nous) et non en haut de la nouvelle. Qui a suivi ce que j'ai raconté ? Je peux la refaire, hein (en espagnol si vous voulez rigoler)...

----------


## BSRobin

> Non, malheureusement.
> 
> Les topics mal formattés en HTML sont passés à la trappe irrémédiablement


Et c'est prévu d'aller les récupérer / refaire une passe d'import ou bien ?

----------


## jereviendrai

> Poste avec un autre pseudo que "non inscrit" ou donne un peu plus d'infos sur ton identité, je suis pas devin


C'est bon maintenant, netcourrier a mis 9 heures à transmettre un mail censé se déplacer à la vitesse de la lumière  ::|:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ca serait possible de remettre la fonction spoilers? Parceque je sens que les prochianes discut ciné vont vite partir en vrille.
> Et sinon les images ca serait bien qu'elles se redimmensinnent automatiquement, parceque la le jdlv ca commence à devenir illisible.




Spoiler Alert! 


Je comprends pas elle y est la fonction spoiler non ?

----------


## Eld

Est ce qu'il serait possible dans une section, par exemple Software, d'afficher dans les topics visibles les topics faisant aussi partie des sous forums ? (en l'occurence Systèmes d'Exploitation)
Personnellement ça me semblerait plus logique, les sous forums sont là pour filtrer les sujets, mais les sujets de systèmes d'expoitation font partie de Software...
si il existe déjà une option pour le faire je ne l'ai pas trouvée  ::o:

----------


## XWolverine

C'est vrai que le canard est facilement volage, mais une modération renforcée sur cette partie du forum en particulier pourrait suffir, non ? Voir un ban sélectif (que sur la partie advanced) pour les abus.
Même si les contributions sont pointues, il y a des passages discussion normale (pas flood, hein, discussion) et c'est frustrant de ne pas pouvoir répondre (ça m'est arrivé 2-3 fois). Après, c'est sûr que si le canard ne peut pas s'empêcher de flooder comme un goret, on peut repasser au restrictif.
Maintenant, je crois que les gens que ça n'intéresse pas ne viendront pas flooder là (il y a suffisamment de sujets dans Tout ou rien pour cela) et j'estime que la majorité des canards évitera naturellement de répondre une grosse connerie sur un sujet sérieux (surtout s'il ne comprend rien).

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Est ce qu'il serait possible dans une section, par exemple Software, d'afficher dans les topics visibles les topics faisant aussi partie des sous forums ? (en l'occurence Systèmes d'Exploitation)
> Personnellement ça me semblerait plus logique, les sous forums sont là pour filtrer les sujets, mais les sujets de systèmes d'expoitation font partie de Software...
> si il existe déjà une option pour le faire je ne l'ai pas trouvée


Personnellement je préfèrerais que Systèmes d'exploitation redevienne un forum à part entière, comme avant la fusion.

----------


## Paul Verveine

comme y'a pas encore de topics pour le site je poste ça là :

quand j'ai été sur le site depuis mon archos (avec opera et mon petit stylet) j'ai pas réussit à accéder au forum sans taper l'adresse, en fait comme les menus du site s'active et surtout désactive au passage de la souris et qu'il faut ensuite cliquer je peux pas le faire avec mon stylet.
donc je sais pas si ça fait ça avec tous les petits appareils mobiles mais c'est assez relou

----------


## Arseur

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Je comprends pas elle y est la fonction spoiler non ?


Ah. pwned.

----------


## Djaf

Entièrement d'accord. C'est vraiment pas cool de restreindre l'accès à la partie x86.

Les noobs en hardware (je parle pas pour moi, je suis dans le métier), s'ils veulent apprendre, c'est un très bon moyen de se lancer. Et une modération renforcée fera l'affaire pour contrer le b0b0 staïle!

Et certaines discussions sont plus ouvertes, pas besoin d'être un super geek pour piger ce qu'il s'y raconte, et c'est vraiment frustrant de ne pas pouvoir participer.

Et pour l'intégration des canards chez les x86 boyz, c'est un peu nul.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Entièrement d'accord. C'est vraiment pas cool de restreindre l'accès à la partie x86.
> 
> Les noobs en hardware (je parle pas pour moi, je suis dans le métier), s'ils veulent apprendre, c'est un très bon moyen de se lancer. Et une modération renforcée fera l'affaire pour contrer le b0b0 staïle!


Tout à fait d'accord. Je pense aussi qu'une sanction plus sévère des dérives sur ce forum suffirait (de plus, on pourrait créer sur le même modèle une section "sofware avancé" pour les pisseurs de code  ::):  )

----------


## Djaf

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Je comprends pas elle y est la fonction spoiler non ?


Oui elle fonctionne, mais elle est très peu pratique et beaucoup moins esthétique que celle de l'ancien forum.

Ici c'est impossible de "noircir" au milieu d'une phrase vu que la balise spoiler chie un gros cadre qui prend toute la largeur de la fenêtre.

C'est pas possible d'avoir le même système qu'avant? Tout comme le texte barré?

C'est pôsible misieur sivoupléééé???

C'est deux choses qui contribuaient beaucoup à l'ambiance du forum.

----------


## Paul Verveine

en fait sous peu, normalement les membres ayant déjà un accès devrait pouvoir le donner

ceux qui traîne sur le hradware savent à peu près qui ça peut intéresser

et vous en faîtes parti  :;):

----------


## Eld

vous pouvez commencer à me faire des avances par message privé pour négocier votre accès  :B):

----------


## Djaf

> (de plus, on pourrait créer sur le même modèle une section "sofware avancé" pour les pisseurs de code  )


Ouep. Ca pourrait être très sympa aussi.

Le rêve de pouvoir trouver réponse à toutes mes questions hardware/OS/software/code/consoles/... sur un seul et même forum rempli de canards! Et de pouvoir venir en aide aussi hein! Je suis pas égoïste!  ::P:

----------


## Eld

par contre ça serait bien que *X86 ADV* n'apparaisse pas comme ça sous le pseudo, ça met trop en évidence la séparation et ce sur tout le forum
ça devrait juste apparaitre dans Membre des groupes sur le profil de l'utilisateur

----------


## PeGGaaSuSS

Juste une question, la restriction, on est d'accord, c'est vous pouvez pas postez, mais vous pouvez bien lire non ?
De la même façon, les X86 ADV vont lire (et postez) dans les autres parties du forum...

----------


## Djaf

> Juste une question, la restriction, on est d'accord, c'est vous pouvez pas postez, mais vous pouvez bien lire non ?
> De la même façon, les X86 ADV vont lire (et postez) dans les autres parties du forum...


Oui on peut lire, mais pas poster en effet.

Je suis d'accord pour que *X86 ADV* ne soit pas si visible. A bas la discrimination!  ::(: 

Je répète que restreindre l'accès est vraiment idiot, pourquoi avoir fusionné alors?

Ce n'est pas que je suis jaloux, je m'en tape. Je ne connaissais quasi pas x86 avant, et ça ne va pas me changer la vie de pouvoir débattre sur ce forum, mais la séparation fait tache dans la communauté des canards.

Le but est de mélanger les deux communautés non? Et les modos trouveront bien une solution pour bannir le fl00d des parties sérieuses du forum.

----------


## Doc TB

> Le but est de mélanger les deux communautés non? Et les modos trouveront bien une solution pour bannir le fl00d des parties sérieuses du forum.


Tu m'expliques la différence entre restreindre l'accés et delete tous les posts non interessants ? A part faire chier les modos, il n'y en a pas, donc ca reste comme ça pour le moment. D'ici quelques semaines, je ferais un sondage sur le forum x86 pour demander si on supprime la restriction ou pas.

----------


## Doc TB

> C'est pas possible d'avoir le même système qu'avant?


Ouai, c'etait mieux avant quoi ?

----------


## BSRobin

> Ouai, c'etait mieux avant quoi ?


Tu as vraiment envie d'aller te coucher vexé comme un pou ?

----------


## Djaf

> D'ici quelques semaines, je ferais un sondage sur le forum x86 pour demander si on supprime la restriction ou pas.


Je veux pas faire chier, mais qu'est ce que le forum d'x86 fait au sein de C+ si c'est pour qu'il reste à part????

Et dire que d'office ça va dérailler si on donne le même accès à tout le monde, c'est avoir peu de confiance dans la maturité des foromeurs C+ (tout le monde ne s'appelle par b0b0). Je vois vraiment mal quelqu'un aller flooder un topic où on parle de technique super pointue.

Les topics hardware actuels du forums C+ sont très peu floodés, voire jamais. Et seuls les intéressés postent, et je crois ne pas me tromper en disant ça. Il y a peut-être un post par ci par là hors sujet, mais qui n'est relancé par personne.

C'est mon avis, mais je ne pense pas du tout que l'ouverture de ce forum lui ferait perdre son côté technique pointue.

Dites moi si je me trompe. Je suis ouvert au débat.

----------


## Djaf

> Ouai, c'etait mieux avant quoi ?


Oui et non.

Je le trouve pas mal du tout ce petit forum. Le début m'a un peu fait peur mais les améliorations sont rapides et l'esprit reste le même.

Mais sérieusement, si c'est pas trop demandé, ce sont des petites choses qui plairont à beaucoup de monde.

----------


## Marty

Salut, beau boulot sur le nouveau site !  :;): 

Par contre, je ne retrouve plus le lien pour remonter en haut de la page car je trouvais sa bien pratique. Ou alors ca a été remplacé par autre chose que je n'ais point compris.  ::huh::  (je sais pas si cela a été déjà dit)

Enfin bon, bonne chance pour finir le boulot...et bon courage.  ::happy2::

----------


## Paul Verveine

en fait, djaf je comprends ton point de vue, c'est ce que je pensais aussi au début

mais en fait le pb n'est aps vraiment le flood, car la seciton hardware cpc n'a jamais été envahie par le flood.

Ce qui est jyste sympa dans cette partie du forum est que les petits pb hardware n'y sont pas. ca parait bizarre mais c'est le but de la partie advanced. donc ne donner que des accès restreint je trouve ça mieux, car si on l'ouvre les questions sur les config' vont aussi rentrer dedans


Par contre je suis assez d'accord, pour éviter d'avoir un si grosse séparation. J'aurais bien calé la partie hardware x86 dans la partie hardware pour qu'on ait pas l'impression qu'elle prenne tant de place et au fond ça reste du hardware... ça fait un peu comme si y'avait deux partie jeux vidéo PC dans le forum, une pour need for speed, crimson skies et test drive unlimited l'autre pour gtr, rfactor et falcon 4.0

----------


## Paul Verveine

les syt-me ou le texte spoiler est juste surligné en noir

----------


## Djaf

> en fait, djaf je comprends ton point de vue, c'est ce Ce qui est jyste sympa dans cette partie du forum est que les petits pb hardware n'y sont pas. ca parait bizarre mais c'est le but de la partie advanced. donc ne donner que des accès restreint je trouve ça mieux, car si on l'ouvre les questions sur les config' vont aussi rentrer dedans


Et si quelqu'un a une question pointue mais n'a pas l'accès?
Il la pose dans la partie ouverte, un modo la déplace dans la partie advanced et on lui donne accès? Solution qui me semble envisageable.

Sinon bon point de vue Niluje... Je pensais surtout que cette partie était bloquée pour éviter le flood.

----------


## Paul Verveine

en fait je crois que c'était le but initial mais aujorud'hui je le vois différement


en tout cas il afut réussir à préserver cette partie des questions matos habituelles que l'on traître

ta proposition me parait pas mal djaf
voir même au lieu qu'un modo le déplace un membre X86 adv le fait (ça fait marcher la communauté) et donne l'accès au passage.

Faisable ?

----------


## Ezechiel

Relativisons un point: 95% des sujets abordés dans la partie advanced sont hyper pointus et donc n'interesserons pas le mec juste interessé au hardware.  J'y ai accés, mais je suis pas certain d'y poster un jour. Je n'en pense pas moins qu'il faut effectivement invité assez largement les réguliers de la partie hardware, pour qu'il y est communication d'un bord à l'autre.

J'irais meme plus loin en me disant qu'il serait pas mal de maintenir un thread interface: si un type hyper pointu se pointe sur le forum, qu'il puisse communiquer avec les gars de l'interieur, parce qu'il pourrait ainsi se retrouver X86 advanced apres 3 posts, si il a le niveau et si ce qu'il raconte est interessant pour tout le monde. 
Il faut que la partie advanced puisse gagner des membres QUI NE SONT PAS DES CANARDS, sinon elle va mourir. (Fin ça parait dramatique, mais une communauté qui ne reçoit pas de sang frais, meme à dose homéopatique, de temps en temps est vouée à l'encroutage. Et même si les crouttes c super cool, je sais pas si c'est le but).
La partie advanced ne peut pas être eternellement reservée aux ex-X86 et aux canards ayant fait un minimum leurs preuve. Peut demain se presenter qqun qui sera très interessé (voir interessant) pour le forum advanced à l'exclusion du reste, et qui aura la chouette surprise de ne pouvoir y poster. D'où l'idée d'un thread open de débat général (euh, de paycay high level qd meme) qui puisse servir de voie d'accés directe... 
A voir... Sam?
Ce serait implantable dans la zone restreinte un seul thread ouvert à tous par où puisse rentrer des types de l'exterieur qui, tombant sur vous, est juste envie de se joindre à vos conversations de haut vol?

----------


## Paul Verveine

je me suis aussi posé la question, un mec qui débarque comme ça il fait comment ?

----------


## DaP

Pour le moment c'est déjà à peu près ouvert à n'importe qui (moi j'ai jamais spécialement posté dans la rubrique Hardware et ça ne me fait pas broncher d'entendre parler d'un Phenom à 3 GHz). La seule restriction c'est qu'il faut montrer qu'on est sérieux en faisant la demande et qu'on sait perdra l'accès si on se néglige en compagnie des roxors. Sam a dit que ça ne le dérangerait pas d'autoriser tout le monde dans quelques semaines en fonction du sondage, attendez jusque là.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Une image vaut mieux qu'un long discours...

----------


## Neo_13

La séparation n'est pas seulement là pour éviter le flood tel qu'on l'entend habituellement... "J'arrive à atteindre le FSB 346 avec mon C8Q 968715" ou "je choisis quoi comme ram PC12548 ou pc198753", c'est aussi du flood...

Ceux qui veulent l'accès sans l'avoir n'ont qu'à le demander.

Cela dit, un des points d'études pourrait aussi etre d'autoriser les posts mais pas la création de topics, ce que permettrait uniquement le flood débile. Ou alors meme chose mais avec post qui passe par sandbox pour les non-x86adv.

Ou alors d'ouvrir tout, de fusionner, et d'attendre que ceux qui venait sur x86-secret parce que le niveau était bon et il ne voyait pas 10000 fois la même question dont la réponse est trouvable en 10s dans google, partent. Embrass, Extend and Extinguish, en fait.

A la fin, le mode actuel de fonctionnement (avec la possiblité pour chaque x86-adv d'inviter un canard, et à chaque modo de bannir un x86-adv du advanced) me parait la mieux.

----------


## Eviv iom

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je suis lecteur de X86-Secret depuis quelques années, et j'allais régulièrement sur le forum pour y suivre les discutions, bien que je n'y aie jamais posté. Ca m'étonnerait que je sois le seul dans le même cas.

Ce qui me faisait venir sur X86-secret, c'était le fait d'y trouver des discutions sur des sujets pointus, entre des gens réfléchis qui s'y connaissent vraiment, qui avancent des arguments correctement étayés tenant vraiment la route. Pour discuter de hardware normal, des tas d'autres forums existent, et c'est pas ce que je venais chercher sur x86-secret.

Si le forum "Hardware Advanced" doit s'ouvrir à tout le monde, il risque d'être pollué par des tonnes de topics et de posts de "mauvaise qualité" qui n'ont rien de "Advanced" et personnellement ça me découragerait un peu...
Sur X86-secret c'était différent, dans le sens où la population fréquentant le site régulièrement était principalement composée de passionnés capables de suivre à peu près le niveau des articles proposés. C'est encore plus vrai depuis que le site est inactif, il n'y reste plus que les plus passionnés et les plus compétents...

Ca fait un peu sectaire et discriminatoire, mais je pense qu'il faut maintenir un filtre à l'entrée de "Hardware Advanced". On peut parfaitement imaginer donner les droits d'accès aux gens sur simple demande, moyennant la modération des posts qui n'ont rien à y faire, et éventuellement le retrait des droits aux gens polluant trop le forum.

----------


## Yasko

Oui, et pour rejoindre ce que tu dis et ajouter un point qui n'a pas été mentionné ici directement, une autre contrainte, c'est la volumétrie/débit de nouveaux posts. 
Comme l'indiquait Childerik assez justement, le forum d'X86 avait une vie assez monastique, on ne parlait que quand c'était nécessaire. Du coup, on avait assez peu de posts et on pouvait tout lire.
Ici, tout lire, c'est même pas la peine, et uniquement lire les topics qui m'interessent, je n'y arrive pas non plus malgré une chute dramatique de ma productivité au travail ces derniers jours.
J'ai peur que la partie X86 advanced gonfle également dans des mesures disproportionnées si elle est open bar.

----------


## Eviv iom

Entièrement d'accord avec ce qui vient d'être dit

Le problème, c'est surtout que ça gonfle pas avec des posts inintéressants.

----------


## XWolverine

> Ici, tout lire, c'est même pas la peine, et uniquement lire les topics qui m'interessent, je n'y arrive pas non plus malgré une chute dramatique de ma productivité au travail ces derniers jours.
> J'ai peur que la partie X86 advanced gonfle également dans des mesures disproportionnées si elle est open bar.


A part les modos (et encore), il n'y a pas d'intérêt à tout lire sur l'ensemble du forum. Perso, je sélectionne les sujets et ne suis que ceux qui m'intéressent. Au pire, passer par l'abonnement.
Maintenant, sur un forum avec 3800 membres actifs, faut accepter l'augmentation de volume, même si je l'estime relativement bien segmenté, peu de gens postant un peu partout. Regardez le volume sur Hardware CPC ou OS, vous verrez que c'est très facile à suivre.
Je reste persuadé que l'ouverture à tout le monde n'augmentera pas beaucoup le volume de la section advanced, mais évitera le clivage et les topics inutiles à la "le topic où on traite les mecs de x machin". Pis dans les X86_ADV ex canard, y'a des floodeurs notoires, hein, mais je constate qu'ils savent se tenir, sur le advanced. Et sinon, recadrage.
Bon, c'est pour quand le sondage, Sam, je suis chaud, là  :^_^:  ?

----------


## Yasko

> Je reste persuadé que l'ouverture à tout le monde n'augmentera pas beaucoup le volume de la section advanced, mais évitera le clivage et les topics inutiles à la "le topic où on traite les mecs de x machin".


Mais il est très bien ce topic de traitage des Xmachins, c'est celui du bar sur lequel je suis le plus actif !
Et en plus c'est les canards qui y sont ridicules au final (eh ouais, même en vannes on vous nik !)  ::P:

----------


## XWolverine

> Mais il est très bien ce topic de traitage des Xmachins, c'est celui du bar sur lequel je suis le plus actif !
> Et en plus c'est les canards qui y sont ridicules au final (eh ouais, même en vannes on vous nik !)


Ben justement, je trouve tout ça moyen.
Si l'intégration des ex X86, c'est de descendre au niveau des topics à flood (b0b0 et traitage des X machins en tête), ben je resterais déçu de la fusion. Ce qu'on y voit n'est pas représentatif de la population canard (celui qui parle le plus n'a pas forcément raison), même si ça défoule et que le Tout ou rien doit rester comme ça, c'est pas là que je vous attend. Vous jouez aux jeux vidéos ? Vous utilisez un OS ? vous avez des avis sur des softs ? Ces topics là, on vous y attend. Pour la déconne, dans Canard café, il y a les jeux à la con, c'est beaucoup plus rigolo que le concours de la plus grosse bite/vanne (rayez la mention inutile).

----------


## Neo_13

Transformer un forum très particulier en forum "normal" niveau fréquentation et post c'est prendre le risque de faire fuir ceux qui venaient pour cette "particularité".

----------


## Yasko

@XWolverine
Oui, tu as raison. 
Mais c'est jouissif quand même.  ::): 

C'est une expérience nouvelle ce genre de topics pour moi (nous ?), on avait pas ça sur notre ancien forum. Ca défoule comme tu dis, mais bon, ca va passer.

----------


## Eviv iom

> Je reste persuadé que l'ouverture à tout le monde n'augmentera pas beaucoup le volume de la section advanced, mais évitera le clivage et les topics inutiles à la "le topic où on traite les mecs de x machin". Pis dans les X86_ADV ex canard, y'a des floodeurs notoires, hein, mais je constate qu'ils savent se tenir, sur le advanced. Et sinon, recadrage.


 Si les floodeurs se tiennent, ça pose pas de problème. Puis comme le dit Neo_13, c'est pas le flood au sens habituel du terme qu'on craint. Il y avait une certaine qualité des débats sur x86, et c'est ce qui faisait que le forum survivait.





> Bon, c'est pour quand le sondage, Sam, je suis chaud, là  ?


Le résultat est très prévisible, étant donné qu'il y a beaucoup beaucoup plus de canards que de x86.

----------


## elkoo

Salut canards,
Je savais pas ou poster ma question, ici ça me semble pas mal. Je retrouve plus la partie coup de pouce... Mais comme je suis un super malin j'ai fait une recherche sur "coup de pouce" et là paf je me mange un bug : soit page blanche soit "*Fatal error*:  Allowed memory size of 16777216 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 206440 bytes) in */home/cpc/www/forums/search.php* on line *1033"*

Je suggère donc la remettre et fissa! Ou de me mettre un liens en me rabaissant plus bas que terre  ::|:

----------


## Ezechiel

Il faut relativiser et revenir sur cette histoire de flood: oui, il a y un ton canard, on aime bien ponctuer la phrase la plus intelligente par une connerie. Apres c'est pas pour autant qu'il y a pourrissage systematique de tout thread, comme vous avez sans doute pu le remarquer.

Je ne vois pas comment le pipicacaprout de base de l'humour canard pourrait dégouliner jusque dans la partie Advanced dans la mesure où, si vous faites attention, elle n'envahit pas l'ensemble du forum réexistant!
Dans la partie OS, ou dans la partie hardware, le ton est certe détendu, et parfois débile (mais on est débiles faut dire) mais le font est la plupart du temps en place!

Mais effectivement, apres reflexion, vous avez sans doute raison. Je ne connaissais pas X86, et plus je lis dans la partie advanced, plus je réalise que tout le monde ne doit pas pouvoir venir kikoololer là dedans. Alors le systeme tel qu'il est ajd me parait bon.

La question qui reste pour moi en suspend c'est celle du type brillant et X86 compatible qui tomberait dessus et qui, voyant qu'il ne peut pas poster, passerait son chemin: je persiste à penser que maintenir ouvert un topic d'interface vers la partie advanced est une bonne chose dans cette mesure là. Parce que je ne pense pas que votre petite communauté puisse se contenter de n'avoir jamais le moindre sang neuf. 

Your call anyway, c'est votre forum qui a été gobbé par le notre, et je comprend parfaitement dans l'absolu que vous teniez à preserver une zone d'intimité. A la rigueur vous n'avez même pas à vous en justifier  ::happy2:: .

----------


## Paul Verveine

je trouve que la solution que j'ai proposé hier où les membres x86 adv peuvent autoriser l'accès et déplacer un topic reste la meilleure, ça oblige les x86 à aller dans la partie hardware du forum et les autres passent très facilement dès que le besoin s'en fait sentir et plus rapidement que si un modo doit le faire

----------


## Doc TB

Spoiler Alert! 


Z'etes content la ? :P

----------


## Doc TB

Bon stop le débat stérile. Ce post n'est pas fait pour ca. D'ailleurs, vu que les problemes x86 semblent réglés, je cloture. S'ils restent des gens dehors, m'envoyer un PM.

Marchiii

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Z'etes content la ? :P


 ::wub:: 

Merci beaucoup.

----------


## Next

La redimmenssion automatique des images ca serait trop demander?  ::ninja:: 
En faites le + simple serait que vous remetiez l'ancienne interface, parceque meme pour mettre un texte en gras on doit utiliser la souris alors qu'avant suffisait de mettre le code entre crochets.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tu n'es pas obligé de resté en WYSIWYG pour faire tes posts.

----------


## Paul Verveine

pq y'a pas de pub sur le forum avec la skin x86 ?

----------


## Djaf

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Z'etes content la ? :P


Nickel, tu es le meilleur!  ::wub::

----------


## Doc TB

> pq y'a pas de pub sur le forum avec la skin x86 ?


Pas compatible avec le slogan  :;):

----------


## Paul Verveine

mouais...

 ::P: asconvaincu:


c pas la même chose maintenant cpc et x86 :P


au passage le smiley tire le langue avait plusieurs raccourcis, là il sort plus par exemple

----------


## Doc TB

Ben poste les anciens raccourcis, je vais les rajouter

----------


## Paul Verveine

je viens de vérifier les smileys et je crois que c'est le seul qui manquait mais je me souviens pas de tout

----------


## NitroG42

> je viens de vérifier les smileys et je crois que c'est le seul qui manquait mais je me souviens pas de tout


y a aussi  ::'(:  qui marche plus !

----------


## Paul Verveine

bizarre ! il est enregistré !

----------


## NitroG42

> bizarre ! il est enregistré !


oui mais je l'avais déjà signaler, ca ne marche plus, et c'est bien dommage.
Bon sinon, le dernier truc à mon gout qui manque très fortement, c'est la fusion des messages.
Et là je donnerai bien beaucoup d'argent pour que ca marche.

----------


## Doc TB

Test

Test fusion auto

test

retest

test test test

boom retest

Test auto-resize




Je kiffe les loutres

----------


## El_Mariachi²

mais c'est un panda ça

----------


## Doc TB

Tiens, j'ai pété toutes les signatures au passage. Fun

Voila, c'est aware la

----------


## Djaf

Je crois avoir un bug, en rapport avec les dates, donc je poste ici.

C'est bizarre... ou alors je suis bigleu.

Sur l'image on voir que --Lord-- a posté aujourd'hui:



Et quand j'ouvre le sujet en question, voila ce que je vois:



Gnée?

----------


## Arseur

Ce qui est aujourd'hui c'est son vote, non ? (pas son post, regarde, l'heure est complètement différente...)



Spoiler Alert! 


pwned

----------


## Doc TB

> Gnée?


Tu as quelle heure d'indiquée en bas de la page d'acceuil du forum ?

EDIT> Oui, c'est l'heure du dernier VOTE que tu voyais

----------


## Djaf

> Tu as quelle heure d'indiquée en bas de la page d'acceuil du forum ?
> 
> EDIT> Oui, c'est l'heure du dernier VOTE que tu voyais


Oups... merde.... sorry pour le dérangement! Je me disais aussi que je devais être passé à côté d'un truc.

Sinon pour mon heure sur le forum, Il est actuellement 19h07 (GMT ***).

----------


## Gunzen-R

Je vote Miss Pays de Loire.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Victoire écrasante à part Sam qui a voté 11 fois contre  :;): .

----------


## Pelomar

Au niveau des mp, c'est normal que ca déconne comme ca ?

----------


## NitroG42

bon si la fusion automarche je t'embrasse

alors...

ahaha ca marche pas !

ahahah si mais c'est super bizarre.

bon sinon je pensais à une petite case config dans le profil, ca pourrait être sympa pour faire le l33t pgm

----------


## Doc TB

Ok ok, on reste comme ca

----------


## Doc TB

Oui mais non

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

j'avais posté un sujet dans suggestion sur la possibilité de remettre la messagerie personnel à 100 messages max comme avant au lieu de 50 actuellement ...

----------


## Doc TB

> j'avais posté un sujet dans suggestion sur la possibilité de remettre la messagerie personnel à 100 messages max comme avant au lieu de 50 actuellement ...


C'etait pas prévu, mais je vous l'offre  :B):

----------


## Guest

Merci tu gères. Je t'inviterai au prochain concert de la compagnie créole pour la peine. Pas la peine de refuser, ça me fait vraiment plaisir.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> C'etait pas prévu, mais je vous l'offre


merci ça va être cool la soirée compagnie créole  ::ninja::

----------


## dutilleul

Hello.

J'ai le même problème que certain ici pour poster sur des forums traditionnels (le forum des jeux par exemple) avec mon pseudo *monsieur dutilleul*.
Je ne pouvais même pas poster ici (acces refusé).

Du coup, j'ai recrée le pseudo *dutilleul*, c'était mon pseudo gamekult que je n'avais pas pu reprendre ici suite à des problèmes de login.

J'ai pas vraiment besoin de reprendre des messages privés, mais j'aimerai bien que mon avatar et mes données d'inscriptions soient recopié...histoire que je ne sois plus vraiment un gros noobzor  ::P:  . (je n'ai pas vraiment le temps de poster 500 messages sur le topic de bobo pour aumenter ma cote). 
Et puis si les liens vers les topics où j'ai déjà posté pouvaient être également repris...ce serait bien.
Et puis scratcher monsieur dutilleul.
Et puis t'a pas 100 balles ?  ::ninja:: 

Merci et bien sur [lèche] bravo pour la nouvelle version du site [/lèche]

----------


## Marty

Et euh le truc pour remonter en haut de la page ?  ::sad::

----------


## CrocMagnum

> Et euh le truc pour remonter en haut de la page ?


Euh, la touche HOME, ça marche aussi... ::happy2::

----------


## LeBabouin

J'ai pas trouvé comment afficher le nombre de posts et la localisation sous l'avatar des posteurs. On peut plus ou bien?

----------


## NitroG42

> J'ai pas trouvé comment afficher le nombre de posts et la localisation sous l'avatar des posteurs. On peut plus ou bien?


C'est normal, on pouvait plus déjà un peu avant la migration.

----------


## NitroG42

T'as essayé de faire comme si t'avais perdu ton mot de passe ? (ce qui revient à le reseter)

----------


## LeBabouin

Tomache, ça donne un peu l'impression d'avoir affaire à de vrais personnes.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

ouais la localisation c'était bien ça !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ca a été supprimé pour réduire la taille des posts je crois.

----------


## Doc TB

> Hello.
> J'ai le même problème que certain ici pour poster sur des forums traditionnels (le forum des jeux par exemple) avec mon pseudo *monsieur dutilleul*.
> Je ne pouvais même pas poster ici (acces refusé).


Il y avait bien un probleme avec ce compte, c'est réparé.

----------


## Doc TB

> ouais la localisation c'était bien ça !


Faut savoir hein, vous m'avez demandé de la supprimer pour réduire la hauteur des posts !

----------


## Pinkipou

Le menu Calendrier m'est accessible quand je suis déconnecté : ça c'est cool.

Mais dés que je me présente sous mon véritable pseudo y'a un videur qui me refoule. Délit de sale gueule ? Mal-aimé ? Ennemi public ?
Pourtant tout le reste me sourit quand j'avance cognito... c'est grave docteur Maboule ?

----------


## BSRobin

Moi j'aimerais bien récupérer le pseudo différent du login, cad "Brave Sir Robin of Camelot". :/
L'ennui c'est que si pseudo = login, il est visiblement trop long d'une lettre (26 lettres).

J'exige bien évidemment l'augmentation de la taille maximale du login/pseudo à 26 lettres, pour qu'enfin quelqu'un puisse choisir de se créer un compte en tant que  "ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ".

Ou bien le rajout d'un champ "pseudo" plus long dans le profil :D

----------


## BSRobin

Et où c'est-y (à part dmc) qu'on se plaint des problèmes de style sur la homepage canardplus ?

Genre le fait que y'ait un padding entre le titre et le début du texte dans lequel on pourrait loger les SDFs de toute la région parisienne ? ( et que c'est bien laid et un gachis d'espace )
( Ca se voit moins quand y'a une image en tête de news, mais il est là quand même).

----------


## Ash_Crow

La possibilité de barrer des mots.

----------


## XWolverine

> La possibilité de barrer des mots.


Oui, pareil.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Faut savoir hein, vous m'avez demandé de la supprimer pour réduire la hauteur des posts !


qui a dit ça ? je veux des noms et leur adresse justement  ::): 

Moi je trouve ça bien de savoir d'où on vient ! Ca m'a permis de voir que y a pas mal de gens de Tours, de faire des rencontres



 ::ninja:: 

ps : fait chier le redimensionnement d'image il fonctionne pas ...

----------


## SylSquiddy

bon, petit probleme de pseudo pour moi...

SylSquiddy c'était mon ancien pseudo, mais si vous aimez pas.... le docteur peut toujours mettre quelque chose de different...

----------


## Doc TB

> ps : fait chier le redimensionnement d'image il fonctionne pas ...


Ben y a que chez toi qu'il fonctionne pas  :;):

----------


## monsieur dutilleul

> Il y avait bien un probleme avec ce compte, c'est réparé.


merci. 
Tu peux scratcher le compte 'dutilleul' maintenant ? où mieux, le merger avec le compte monsieur dutilleul ? Fais comme tu as plus facile....et quand tu as le temps.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Ben y a que chez toi qu'il fonctionne pas


FAKE

bon et donc si j'ai bien compris les adresses en dessous le pseudo on peut se les foutre ou je pense ?

On pourrai faire un vote   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jolaventur

je ne trouve pas l'option pour l'édition rapide ou complète

----------


## b0b0

say bon ça marche  ::o:

----------


## clence

Tu cherches mal

----------


## rOut

Je ne sais pas si ca a été dit, mais j'ai deux choses à suggérer :

Serait il possible que le script de redimensionnement d'image, qui marche effectivement, permette tout de même d'avoir l'image en taille normale lorsque l'on clique dessus ? Par exemple avec une popup ou comme sur le site avec lightbox.

Et deuxième point, je pense qu'il serait utile que le script d'autofusion des doubles posts mette à jour l'heure du post et le statut lu / non-lu du sujet. Enfin, ca me semblerait plus logique. Ou alors, au lieu de supprimer le nouveau post en éditant l'ancien, que le script supprime l'ancien en éditant le nouveau. (Pour le statut lu / non-lu, j'aurais la même suggestion au sujet des éditions du dernier post, mais bon...)

Voilà, my 2 cts comme on dit.

----------


## Doc TB

> Serait il possible que le script de redimensionnement d'image, qui marche effectivement, permette tout de même d'avoir l'image en taille normale lorsque l'on clique dessus ? Par exemple avec une popup ou comme sur le site avec lightbox.


Oui, c'est possible, mais ca entrainerait une modification du code et une legere surcharge coté serveur puisque la, le redimensionnement est fait a 100% coté client. Et puis, un clic droit et "Afficher l'image", ce n'est tout de meme pas la mer à boire pour avoir l'image en taille d'origine

----------


## Ash_Crow

Y'a moyen de limiter dans le temps la fusion des posts ? Genre dans un délai de dix minutes ou un quart d'heure ? Ou alors que quand on fait un nouveau post, qu'il fusionne quand même mais que ça remonte le topic avec la date/heure du nouveau post ? Parce que là on ne peut pas relancer les jeux du forums avec un nouvel indice quand ça coince : le topic ne remonte pas...

----------


## CeluiKiDort

J'ai moi aussi un pti problème de signature, le déménagement n'y a pas touché mais lorsque j'ai voulu aujourd'hui y toucher, j'ai plus le  droit d'en mettre: 2 ligne maximum qu'on me dit alors que je ne veux mettre que 5 mots... Vous pouvez voir svp sinon je risque d'oublier mon bon mot que devait être ma signature :airsuppliantinside:  ::cry:: 


MERCI

----------


## Doc TB

Réglé

----------


## Doc TB

> Y'a moyen de limiter dans le temps la fusion des posts ? Genre dans un délai de dix minutes ou un quart d'heure ? Ou alors que quand on fait un nouveau post, qu'il fusionne quand même mais que ça remonte le topic avec la date/heure du nouveau post ? Parce que là on ne peut pas relancer les jeux du forums avec un nouvel indice quand ça coince : le topic ne remonte pas...


Pour l'instant, c'est 1h le delai ou il fusionne les posts automatiquement. Je vais le descendre à 15 minutes

----------


## NitroG42

ah d'ailleurs, comme on a la fusion maintenant, c'est possible de virer le délai entre deux messages ?

----------


## Doc TB

serieux, 20 secondes, ca va pas vous bouchez le trou du cul

----------


## NitroG42

> serieux, 20 secondes, ca va pas vous bouchez le trou du cul


SI PITIAY MONSIEUR JE FERAIS TOUT CE QUE VOUS VOULEZ.
Nan mais en fait c'était tout l'itneret de la fusion, on peut rajouter des trucs directe après, et pas de délai, en plus je trouve que ca perd un peu d'intéret si on peut pas rajouter un truc tout de suite après justement.
bref.
Mais c'est grave si y a pas le délai ?
Par ce que si oui c'est pas grave mais ca apporterai plus de confort...

Et puis bon je savais pas trop où le sortir mais comme ca me démange : bite.

tiens et puisque j'ai envie de faire chier, c'est normal que ca soit aussi lent la fusion ?  ::siffle:: 
par ce qu'avec eux c'est quand même vachement plus rapide :

----------


## Flubber

C'est moi ou les icônes pas de nouveau messages et nouveau messages sont toujours les mêmes (dans les post ou on a pas participés)?

----------


## Marty

> Euh, la touche HOME, ça marche aussi...


C'est à dire ?  ::ninja:: 

Malgré cela c'était bien pratique, le ptit lien sur chaque post. On pouvait surfer sur son site préféré avec une biere à la main. Ce qui est trés avantageux. ::P:

----------


## The_ED

Petite remarque: dans la feuille de style les couleurs de background n'ont pas été adaptés au skin rouge de CPC. 

Lorsqu'on charge la page, le temps que les images soient mise en cache on a droit à un skin  bleu (bon je sais que je chippote ca dure moins d'une seconde  ::P:  )

----------


## meurzen

je suis inscrit récemment sur canardplus ainsi que x86secrets mais je ne peux pas créer de nouveau sujets ?
pourtant j'ai bien activé mon compte !

----------


## Nouki

Du beau boulot, juste que je trouvais la V1 et la V2 plus explosives !...  ::XD:: 
(nan en fait c'était juste pour la blague...)

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

bon et sinon les villes sous le pseudo ??


:mecrelou:

----------


## Raoul Adroite

Euh, excusez moi, mais est-il possible de voir le retour du bouton "retour en haut de page" svp ? Allez, au boulot les feignasses.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Euh, excusez moi, mais est-il possible de voir le retour du bouton "retour en haut de page" svp ? Allez, au boulot les feignasses.


Il est sur ton clavier normalement. "Retourner en haut" est typiquement le genre de chose qu'il faut éviter de mettre sur les pages web, pour des raisons d'accessibilité.

----------


## rOut

Et pour les claviers qui n'ont pas de touche Home ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Doc TB

Dtc !

----------


## rOut

Wabon ?

----------


## claneys

Est-il possible de rajouter un bouton ou qqu chose dans le genre, sur chaque topic qui montre les outils de ce topic?

Par exemple je veux m'abonner à un topic mais je veux pas rentrer dedans.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Et pour les claviers qui n'ont pas de touche Home ?


Y'a ça.

----------


## PrinceGITS

C'est pas le style du forum qui merde mais l'encodage des textesdu site et comme je ne sais pas où poster...

Sur la news dialogue du 780i, j'ai les guillemets qui ne passe pas sur la page de CPC (détectée en UTF-8 par Firefox). Si je clique sur Réaction(s), les guillemets sont là. Pourtant je suis toujours en UTF-8 selon Firefox.

Quandje clique sur réagir, je passe sur le forum et l'encodage devient ISO-8859-1. Les guillemets sont bons.

C'est quoi le problème ? Car la je suis perdu.  ::wacko::

----------


## meurzen

merci de ne pas m'avoir répondu, le problème n'est toujours pas résolu
je commence avec un très bon aprioris sur ce forum !!!

----------


## jmlabis

Bonjour, 

j'ai les autorisations sur tous les forums sauf sur celui de Hardware Advanced.
Est ce normal ?
Si oui, pourquoi ?

Merci,
Jean-Marie

----------


## montou

Oui, c'est tout parti on dirait  ::cry::

----------


## Carpette

Tiens, ce qui serais pas mal c'est d'avoir de nouveau un petit pop-up pour nous avertir des messages privés.
Par ce que la, du coup, j'en ai raté quelques uns ... pour des ventes  ::lol::

----------


## Paul Verveine

tu reçois pas une demande d'ouverture de page ?

regardes dans tes options je l'ai peut être configuré, je me souviens plus

----------


## Taï Lolo

Oui, y'a bien une option. Par contre, il faut que tu ajoutes une exception canardplus.com dans ton navigateur pour autoriser les pop-ups sinon tu te fais jeter.

----------


## The_ED

C'est normal et c'est expliqué par la http://forums.canardplus.com/showthread.php?t=21313

----------


## Lissyx

C'est marrant, j'ai un quota de 1000 MPs moi. Le fait d'être modo ?

----------


## Madvall

Bonjour, j'ai un soucis, le site ne veut plus de mon mot de passe.
Faut il que je recreasse un compte ? hmmm ?

----------


## Tonton

et sinon les villes sous les pseudos ...

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

1000 !

C'est quoi ces régimes spéciaux !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Paul Verveine

il faut que tu fasses comme si tu l'avais perdu

----------


## CrocMagnum

MODE Gerard Languedeputte ON: [mais constructif]  ::happy2:: :

- *problème de lisibilité* dans la partie "_news_"...Je sais qu'on a ajouté dans la zone du haut une section "_A la Une_" pour avoir une vision d'ensemble, mais ça manque tout même de clarté. Ce qui explique peut-être la diminution des réactions aux news. (où alors c'est dû à l'actualité moribonde/aux examens qui approchent?)

- la vieille fonction voir "*mes dix derniers messages*", a t'elle disparue? Elle est utile pourtant...Je parle des messages postés, pas des MP.

----------


## Guest

Ben ça me semble logique. Personnellement chaque matin, j'envoie 10 MPs à chaque modo, pour qu'ils sachent bien que je suis là.

----------


## PrinceGITS

J'ai un bug avec l'affichage des images de news du site. Un fenêtre flash s'ouvre et grise le reste de la page.
Le problème, c'est que les pubs en flash sont au dessus.

Config : FF 2.0.0.11 en 1024

----------


## Doc TB

Vi, on va corriger ca

----------


## Sk-flown

> - la vieille fonction voir "*mes dix derniers messages*", a t'elle disparue? Elle est utile pourtant...Je parle des messages postés, pas des MP.


C'est vrai ça ou qu'elle est la fonction bien utile.

Ha non c'est bon j'ai trouvais faut clicker sur son pseudo.
Quand on ecrit un message c'est facile a trouver mais quand on arrive sur le forum faut trouvais son petit pseudo dans *"Utilisateurs actuellement connectés".*

----------


## PrinceGITS

Hop, hop, hop, j'ai des soucis pour afficher le site sur Internet Explorer de Windows Mobile (connais pas la version et j'arrive pas à la trouver  ::P:  ).
Ca s'arrète aux vieilles news de x86.

Oui, je sais, pourquoi aller sur le site depuis un téléphone portable.  :;):

----------


## Pinkipou

> Le menu Calendrier m'est accessible quand je suis déconnecté : ça c'est cool.
> 
> Mais dés que je me présente sous mon véritable pseudo y'a un videur qui me refoule. Délit de sale gueule ? Mal-aimé ? Ennemi public ?
> Pourtant tout le reste me sourit quand j'avance cognito... c'est grave docteur Maboule ?


UP UP UP

----------


## Doc TB

> Hop, hop, hop, j'ai des soucis pour afficher le site sur Internet Explorer de Windows Mobile (connais pas la version et j'arrive pas à la trouver  ).
> Ca s'arrète aux vieilles news de x86.
> 
> Oui, je sais, pourquoi aller sur le site depuis un téléphone portable.



Je vais coder une version spécial mobile dés que j'aurais 5 minutes

----------


## Doc TB

Serieux, tu va faire quoi avec le menu Calendrier :x

Bon, j'ai desactivé pour les non inscrits aussi

----------


## SylSquiddy

et mon pseudo alors.....?

----------


## PrinceGITS

En fait, pas forcément une version mobile. Une version qui passe sur IE mobile, ça me suffirait. Il doit y avoir un script dans la page que le navigateur n'aime pas.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> En fait, pas forcément une version mobile. Une version qui passe sur IE mobile, ça me suffirait. Il doit y avoir un script dans la page que le navigateur n'aime pas.


Une version mobile c'est pas plus mal, on n'affiche pas un site de la même façon sur un écran de mobile en 240*320 et sur un moniteur de PC en 1280*1024...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bon, attention, requête chiante incoming. 

Y'a t'il moyen de pouvoir cacher certains forums - mais attention, hein, pas des catégories de forums complètes ! Par exemple, moi qui suit un mec pénible j'aimerais n'afficher que les "Actualités Canardplus.com", les "Jeux Vidéo sur PC", "Hardware", "Tout et Rien" et "Vu sur le Net". Actuellement ce n'est pas possible (on peut seulement fermer des familles entières de forums).

C'est possible techniquement çà ?

----------


## SylSquiddy

merci! oh grand maitre!

----------


## Marty

> Euh, excusez moi, mais est-il possible de voir le retour du bouton "retour en haut de page" svp ? Allez, au boulot les feignasses.


Ah tiens, moi qui pensait être le seul à qui ca manqué !
Copaing !  ::lol::

----------


## mescalin

est-ce que c'est voulu ?

----------


## Niklaos

Dites je sais pas si ca a etait proposé mais bon ... ca serait sympa de pouvoir integrer des videos Dailymotion de la meme facon qu'il est possible de les faires les videos youtube.

voilou maintenant c'est proposé  ::):

----------


## ElGato

J'ai pas tout lu, mais est-ce que ça serait possible d'intégrer les images des news dans les sujets correspondants du forum ? 
Ou alors, de faire un 'tit lien sur le topic du forum qui renvoie à la news correspondante ?

----------


## Pinkipou

> Serieux, tu va faire quoi avec le menu Calendrier :x


Bein  ::blink::  Bouffer le petit chocolat qui se cache derrière chaque case, pardi.

Si tu manges pas les tiens, tu peux me les refiler steup ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## sissi

Pitit souci avec opéra mini sur téléphone.Quand on s'identifie le navigateur ne redirige pas,donc on clique sur "cliquez ici si votre ..blablabla.. pas".Mais rien n'y fait et si par miracle ca marche on retourne sur identifiez vous...

----------


## Doc TB

> Pitit souci avec opéra mini sur téléphone.Quand on s'identifie le navigateur ne redirige pas,donc on clique sur "cliquez ici si votre ..blablabla.. pas".Mais rien n'y fait et si par miracle ca marche on retourne sur identifiez vous...


Voir plus haut  ::|:

----------


## sissi

> Voir plus haut


J'ai lu mais je suis du genre impatient.C'est pour tout de suite...
 ::'(:  ::'(:

----------


## NitroG42

Quand on édite un message en editeur avancé (celui qui permet de prévisualiser le post), la fenetre et toute riquiqui, c'est possible de l'élargir, ou au moins d'avoir le même système qui permet de l'agrandir avec les deux petites flèches du haut ?

----------


## Lobo

Une table avec des vieux téléphones, un connard blanc, un abruti noir en incrustation, la voix off "service aprés vente...des nouveaux forums", bon vers la fin c'est plus dans le rythme.

Bravo pour votre travail mais comme exprimé dans l'intitulé je me sens un peu à poil. A l'époque ou je m'étais inscrit j'avais du comme un con mettre mon vrai nom ET un pseudo pour accéder aux forums. Suite à votre fusion avec les maniaques du silicium j'ai l'impression que mon pseudo a sauté.

Bon comme en vérité je suis immigré clandestin et que je fais du trafic de vodka je vous serais extremement reconnaissant de bien vouloir me remettre mon ancien pseudo à la place : Lobo (vachement original).

Si pour des raisons techniques vous devez me changer aussi le mot de passe vous aurez l'exquise délicatesse de me faire parvenir tout ça par mail. Si vous ne l'avez pas je pourrais le poser ici en éditant (mec qui en a pas marre des pubs pour élargisseur de pénis).

----------


## hiubik

Pas tant un bug dans le pseudo, mais par contre ce qui est chiant c'est que les grades persos ont sautes et maintenant la question: est il possible de recuperer son grade perso ?? si oui je vous en serais bien reconnaissant mon cher monsieur de bien vouloir remettre mon ancien grade "canard poloniais", car je tiens vraiement a celui ci vu que c'est notre cher Boulon qui me la collé. merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## Doc TB

Les grades persos ne sont désormais accessibles qu'a partir d'un certain nombre de posts. Je ne donne pas le nombre exact pour ne pas inciter au floode, mais les concernés ne sont pas plus d'une dizaine actuellement.

Au cas ou ça ne suffirait pas, tout flood se traduira par une remise à 0 des compteurs.

----------


## hiubik

> Au cas ou ça ne suffirait pas, tout flood se traduira par une remise à 0 des compteurs.


ca on est bien au courant deja  ::):

----------


## Lobo

Vous avez la classe américaine.

----------


## JYS

Pourrais-je récupérer "JYS" en pseudo ?
Ce serait bien urbain.

PS: Sorry pour le doublon dans la Thread "Bugs de POST" j'ai un peu la gueule de bois ce matin...ah tiens on est déjà l'après-midi ?

EDIT: Thank you !!!

----------


## Sim's

Le mois de la date de naissance est en rosbeef, ça serait mieux en berêt avec une baquette de pain.

----------


## Taï Lolo

Est-ce qu'on pourrait (re-)faire sauter la limitation du moteur de recherche par rapport aux mots-clé trop courts ? C'est assez casse-burnes mine de rien : GTA, PES, mod, PSP, 360, DS, Sam et Max, dtc,...

----------


## Ash_Crow

Il faudrait réactiver la balise qui permet de barrer du texte, merci  ::):

----------


## Doc TB

> Est-ce qu'on pourrait (re-)faire sauter la limitation du moteur de recherche par rapport aux mots-clé trop courts ? C'est assez casse-burnes mine de rien : GTA, PES, mod, PSP, 360, DS, Sam et Max, dtc,...


Trois lettres, c'est envisageable, deux, non. Faut savoir que la base de recherche du forum est LA fonction la plus gourmande en ressources et que cette limitation est volontaire. Pour 500 Mo de posts, la table search fait 600 Mo avec 4 lettres mini, 1.5 Go avec 3 lettres et 4 Go avec 2 lettres. En plus, si on change se parametre, il faut reindexer toute la base existante, ce qui prends quelques heures ou le forum est innaccessible ou presque.

Si on décide de passer de 4 à 3 lettres, je lancerais le reindex une nuit d'un dimanche à lundi vers 3h du mat.

----------


## NitroG42

a la limite 3 lettre ca pourrait être interessant si c'est pas trop dérangeant...
mais bon vu que t'as très bien expliqué, c'est clair qu'on vous en voudra pas si vous laissez comme ca.

----------


## Flaggados

Même problème que PrinceGITS, sur la page d'accueil j'ai un bug d'affichage de certains caractères, je ne sais pas vraiment à quoi c'est dû puisque d'habitude je n'ai aucun problème de ce genre, que la page soit en _utf-8_ ou en _iso-machintrucbidule_...

Petit screen : (vous noterez les petits caractères qui partent en c******)

----------


## Doc TB

On sait. Ca n'a rien à voir avec l'encodage, c'est juste l'editeur de texte admin qui est à chier. On va le changer

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ouais enfin si on pouvait avoir un peu plus de place, disons 100 messages ce serait pas mal...

----------


## NitroG42

> Ben ça me semble logique. Personnellement chaque matin, j'envoie 10 MPs à chaque modo, pour qu'ils sachent bien que je suis là.


si on est 100 à le faire ils vont moins rigoler MOUWHAHAHAHAA

----------


## Taï Lolo

Pinaise, je croyais pas que c'était gourmand à ce point là ! Ce serait super si on pouvait passer 3 caractères en tout cas.

----------


## sissi

Oni j'ai bien recu tes dix mp.

----------


## Nelfe

> Ouais enfin si on pouvait avoir un peu plus de place, disons 100 messages ce serait pas mal...


Bah on a 100 messages non  ::huh:: 




> Vous avez 8 messages conservés, sur un total de 100 autorisés.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Bah on a 100 messages non


Moi j'ai



> Vous avez 54 messages conservés, sur un total de 500 autorisés


 ::huh::

----------


## Nelfe

Tu es un X86 ADV, z'êtes que des privilégiés à la solde du grand capitalisme nVidien :hastalavictoriasempre, poinglevetoussa, internationale:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Tu es un X86 ADV, z'êtes que des privilégiés


May j'ay rien demanday moi  ::cry::

----------


## Ash_Crow

Hum, petit bug sur la home : les pubs passent devant les images vues en grand :

Si ça c'est pas de la pub envahissante  ::|: 


(Firefox 2.0.0.11)

----------


## Doc TB

Spammez Half, ca fait 2 semaines qu'il me dit qu'il regle ca dans les 5 minutes :D

----------


## Doc TB

3 caractéres, ca reste raisonnable vu le serveur qu'on à

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Un truc zarb que j'ai chez moi, c'est que je perd illico presto ma session utilisateur -_- au bout de x minutes (x peut varier de 2 min à 180 min ou plus si affinité) du coup, bah le site ne me reconnait plus parce qu'il m'a déconnecté

PS : cay sur Firefox

----------


## rOut

Et puis ya aussi les menus "popup" en haut du forum dont le style n'est pas vraiment en adéquation avec le reste pour la skin CPC (le fond bleu gris et les liens bleus, bark).

----------


## NitroG42

> Quand on édite un message en editeur avancé (celui qui permet de prévisualiser le post), la fenetre et toute riquiqui, c'est possible de l'élargir, ou au moins d'avoir le même système qui permet de l'agrandir avec les deux petites flèches du haut ?


huhu  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Doc TB

Vu que le majorité des problemes de comptes et autres sont réglés, le forum temporaire DEBUG, qui commençait à se remplir de trolls divers, vient d'etre effacé. Ce post regroupera encore pendant quelques temps les soucis et sera effacé quand il ne sera plus necessaire.

PS : Concernant les limitations diverses, celles-ci ont été définies avec l'ensemble de la rédaction et seront bientot regroupées en ligne dans la charte.

----------


## NitroG42

euh, et pour le problème d'édition du titre d'un topic ?

----------


## Doc TB

15 minutes

----------


## NitroG42

nan mais j'ai u topic qui a été crée il y a un ans, et je peux toujours pas éditer son titre  ::siffle::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

C'est une honte, je veux 666 messages autorisés !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Si les canards sont à 50 et les x86 sont à 500, comment ça se fait que j'ai un maximum de 100 moi?

----------


## GruntGrunt

T'es peut-être un Canard ADV !

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Si les canards sont à 50 et les x86 sont à 500, comment ça se fait que j'ai un maximum de 100 moi?


Peut-être parce que tu habite ici, comme Nelfe ?

----------


## Gunzen-R

Faudrait corriger la faute dans le titre du grade de ma classe. C'est "Squatteur" et non pas Squateur".
Désolé.

----------


## Rhoth

J'ai le droit a 100 aussi, c'est p'tet lié a ton rang de Canardeur ?

Et pourtant on ne peut pas dire que je sois un flooder ici (meme si je passe plusieurs fois par jour  ::P: )

----------


## Ash_Crow

Y'a moyen de faire en sorte que les topics-sondages ne repassent pas en non-lu à chaque fois que quelqu'un vote ?

----------


## rOut

Je fais un blocage sur la fonction "Note", je ne trouve pas le lien pour l'utiliser. Suis-je à la masse ou bien est ce que c'est le même genre de cheat code que le "Clique deux fois dans l'espace vide à coté du topic en appuyant sur les touches A, Shift et PgDown" pour éditer le titre des topics ?

----------


## Ash_Crow

Tout en haut de la page, le menu "Noter la discussion"  :;):

----------


## Gunzen-R

Ben non.

----------


## rOut

C'est peut être pour les privilégiés d'X86... Tous à la Lanterne ! Pendons les !

----------


## Ash_Crow

Vous n'avez pas ça :

 ::huh::

----------


## Pinkipou

> Vous n'avez pas ça :


Niet, kam'rade.  Ce qui me contraint d'ailleurs à coller un zéro pointé à cette discussion pour cause d'absence de fonction de notation.  ::wacko::

----------


## NitroG42

Ah.
Moi je l'ai.

----------


## rOut

Cay daygueulasse, la rayvolution fracayse n'aura donc servi à rien !

----------


## GruntGrunt

Putain, y'a que les X86 gnahgnah qui l'ont !!

----------


## Gunzen-R

::cry:: 

Méchant

 ::cry::

----------


## NitroG42

non seulement on a ça, mais en plus, on a tous un sexe énorme.

----------


## GruntGrunt

Fayke §§§

----------


## Paul Verveine

vous etes certains que vous avez pas ça en haut ?

----------


## GruntGrunt

Vous nous prenez vraiment pour des sayskes quand même...

----------


## Gunzen-R

::cry::

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Vous nous prenez vraiment pour des sayskes quand même...


non pas du tout...


enfin, c surtout qu'au début je cherchais ça en bas...

----------


## Pinkipou

> non seulement on a ça, mais en plus, on a tous un sexe énorme.


Comme disent les filles : "grosse merguez, petit Ghz"
Pensez aussi à l'overclocker...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Doc TB

Ca c'est un bug pour moi. Je m'en charge

Done

----------


## Doc TB

Je vérifie ca

Bon, je capte pas, tout le monde est censé être à 100. Ceux qui ont un 50, envoyez moi un MP.

Deux choses : Evitez de poster des threads en double. Les bugs et autres du forum, c'est ici et pas ailleurs. PS2 : J'ai viré la limite de 15 minutes pour l'edition des titres

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

et sinon les villes sous les pseudos

----------


## Gérard le Canard

je me trompe peut-être de topic mais bon, le médecin est le même, donc docteur, j'aimerais récupérer mon pseudo qui était ploufi, s'il vous plait.

----------


## Pelomar

AH AH AH
Dommage les gars, vous venez de perdre toute crédibilité.

----------


## Snowman

Comment on psote des vignettes d'images sur ce forum ? Parce que rien ne marche  :<_<:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Comment on psote des vignettes d'images sur ce forum ? Parce que rien ne marche




```
[ URL="url de l'image en grand.jpg"][IMG]url de la miniature.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```

en enlevant l'espace de la balise.

----------


## Snowman

Merci  :;):

----------


## Igloo

Je sais pas si ça a déjà été informé mais :



bon c'est aléatoire mais quand même, de la pub jusque dans la création d'un message haha  ::mellow::

----------


## jofission

Je sais pas si cela a été évoqué, mais quand on clique sur "plan du site" tout en bas, ça emmène sur le flux RSS. 

Voilà.

----------


## Pelomar

Jamais eu de pub dans les messages, tu dois juste être un gros boulet.

----------


## Igloo

> tu dois juste être un gros boulet.


...

Tu pourrais approfondir ? (J'ai bien une idée mais ca me ferait mal d'apprendre qu'elle soit vrai)

Et surtout, comment je dois prendre cette remarque ? parceque ca peut paraître fou mais je n'aime pas trop que l'on me qualifie péjorativement gratuitement  ::(:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> ...
> 
> Tu pourrais approfondir ? (J'ai bien une idée mais ca me ferait mal d'apprendre qu'elle soit vrai)
> 
> Et surtout, comment je dois prendre cette remarque ? parceque ca peut paraître fou mais je n'aime pas trop que l'on me qualifie péjorativement gratuitement


Bah arrête de faire le boulet alors  ::):

----------


## Igloo

Je voulais juste informer les canards de ce bug moi, certe un bug qu'on a 1% de chance de rencontrer (vu que je dois être le seul à l'avoir vu) mais un bug ca peut évoluer...  ::cry:: 

Ou pas.

----------


## Nouki

Je ne sais pas si cela a déjà été fait remarqué, mais lorsque la page du site Canardplus.com s'affiche, il arrive regulièrement qu'il y ai des problèmes d'affichage des images des serveurs !...

A la place s'affiche du texte avec des trucs comme _warning_ ; _unpack//_ ; ...

Parfois, actualiser ne change rien au problème et il faut tout simplement attendre...

Mais peut être que c'est juste sur mon pécé !  ::blink::

----------


## Sim's

Ce smiley &lt;_&lt; à un code tout pourri, et totalement différent de l'ancien.

----------


## ElGato

Un détail, histoire de dire: les textes des news dans les forums ont des antislashes avant les apostrophes (\'), y'a un truc d'échappement en trop ou en moins quelque part.

----------


## Pelomar

> ...
> 
> Tu pourrais approfondir ? (J'ai bien une idée mais ca me ferait mal d'apprendre qu'elle soit vrai)
> 
> Et surtout, comment je dois prendre cette remarque ? parceque ca peut paraître fou mais je n'aime pas trop que l'on me qualifie péjorativement gratuitement


Bah rien, t'es juste un gros boulet c'est tout.


(bon et sinon je déconne hein, faut pas le prendre mal comme ca)

----------


## NitroG42

> Bah rien, t'es juste un gros boulet c'est tout.
> 
> 
> (bon et sinon je déconne hein, faut pas le prendre mal comme ca)


Toi tu vas te prendre un giga coup de pied au choix entrer les cuisses/entres les fesses.
Dans tout les cas ca fait très mal. (voir robot chicken saison 3 épisode 13)

----------


## CoolRod

Pourquoi on ne le voit pas ce smiley : 

Enfin pas celui ci mais celui du forum...

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Pourquoi on ne le voit pas ce smiley : 
> 
> Enfin pas celui ci mais celui du forum...


+ 1 je viens aussi de voir ça !

 :<_<: 


ps : les villes sous le pseudo bordayl §§§

----------


## Morgoth

Bon ben OK, il suffisait de poster un nouveau message. Par contre, ce n'est pas rétroactif ? Elle (ma signature) n'apparaît pas dans mes anciens messages. ::blink::

----------


## mescalin

Bonjour docteur, j'ai un problème :

Je suis poursuivi par l'avatar de gabay qui remplace un smiley du fofo

exemple :



ou encore : 



J'ai eu beau installer/désinstaller firefox, ça change rien, si ce n'est que ce n'est plus le même smiley qui est remplacé, mais c'est toujours l'avatar de gabay. Au secours ! Je veux pas naviguer sur IE !  ::cry:: 

et puis, pourquoi gabay ?

sinon, et sans transition, pourquoi yen a y zont droit a des gifs animés qui bougent et d'autres pas ? L'immobilité de mon cobaye m'inquiète. Je sais que vous êtes docteur et pas véto, mais quand même ! pensez à cette pauvre petite bête coincée dans une position plus qu'inconfortable !

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Bla bla



 :^_^:  énorme, est ce que en désinstallant tu as supprimer aussi les dossiers dans Documents and Setting/application data/Firefox ? y a aussi Documents ans Setting/Local Settings.

----------


## mescalin

Ah ben non, je vais essayer tiens !

edit : Bon, ben ça marche, je ne suis plus poursuivi par un avatar, merci tonton !

par contre mon avatar n'est toujours pas animé  ::cry::

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Est ce que tu as l'original sur le web ? ou peux tu me l'envoyer ? (la version qui est animée quoi)

----------


## magnifique nom

salut,
Il y a deja eu un retour sur la fonction "Derniers Messages" ? 
On clique sur derniers messages, on lit un topic, on reclique sur derniers messages et le topic en question n'est plus dans la liste. Stupeur.
Il me semblait qu'avant le topic restait dans la liste un moment.
On peut changer ça, c'est normal/voulu, tout le monde prefere ce comportement ?

----------


## Oxygen3

Serait-il possible d'avoir un lien vers le site depuis la skin x86 ?  ::'(:

----------


## mescalin

bon, ça y est j'ai compris, ya 5pixels de chaque coté en trop, et y servent a rien en plus -_-

bon ben je vais m'en refaire un, à la bonne taille. Merci quand même.


bonjour les matins difficiles  :<_<:

----------


## Happy Squirrel

Hey premier message en tant que Happy Squirrel, (impossible de retourver le mot de passe de l'adresse Email sur laquelle est envoyé ma redéfinition de nouveau mot de passe pour mon vieux compte.. joie !)

Question pour la personne qui a développé le nouveau site ouaib Canardplus:
C'est la mode de faire un petit cadre qui reprend les titres des news et qui prend une place monstre ?

faut croire que oui parce que on trouve ça partout:

JeuxVideo.com
GameKult
JeuxVideo.fr
Clubic.com
...

Pourquoi un choix aussi peu pratique ? on a pas l'information directement c'est domage !
L'ancien site Canardplus le faisait
Nofrag.com
gamerswithjobs.com
...

Je comprend bien que le but est de nous éviter de scroller pour arriver à l'information qui nous interesse.. mais ça rend le site beaucoup plus touffu et donc "innaccessible".

Pourquoi un tel choix?
Suis-je le seul à avoir cet avis ?

----------


## Doc TB

Parceque certains lecteurs ne sont pas interessés par TOUTES les news et que scroller sur 75% de news qui ne t'interesse pas, c'est mega lourd. Maintenant, tu ne vas pas me dire que c'est les deux crans de ta molette en plus qui t'empeche de consulter les news.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

70,00 % des canards sont pour le retour des noms des villes sous les pseudos.

----------


## Happy Squirrel

> Maintenant, tu ne vas pas me dire que c'est les deux crans de ta molette en plus qui t'empeche de consulter les news.


Ca ne m'empèche pas de consulter les news parce que je sais que les news sont souvent bonnes et donc je vais quand même voire ce qu'elles racontent, mais si c'était un site que je ne connaissais pas... hors de question que je me mette à chercher une information, aussi importante soit-elle, dans un site aussi encombré et aussi peu clair.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

70,59 % !

----------


## Nono

> Ca ne m'empèche pas de consulter les news parce que je sais que les news sont souvent bonnes et donc je vais quand même voire ce qu'elles racontent, mais si c'était un site que je ne connaissais pas... hors de question que je me mette à chercher une information, aussi importante soit-elle, dans un site aussi encombré et aussi peu clair.


Si tu viens d'ailleurs, c'est souvent un lien direct vers la news qui te sera proposée. Moi je trouve ça bien un résumé des titres de news, et la possibilité de cacher sans toucher à rien les news de tel ou tel type.

----------


## Happy Squirrel

> Si tu viens d'ailleurs, c'est souvent un lien direct vers la news qui te sera proposée. Moi je trouve ça bien un résumé des titres de news, et la possibilité de cacher sans toucher à rien les news de tel ou tel type.


Je n'ai jamais critiquer l'idée (faire un "sommaire" c'est souvent une bonne chose) mais je trouve ça beaucoup moins pratique lorsque c'est une étape obligatoire avant l'accès des news.

----------


## Doc TB

> 70,59 % !


Je ferais ça demain ou vendredi

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Je ferais ça demain ou vendredi


merci Doc TB tay le meilleur  :;):

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

[S]et/ou[strike] feront-elles un retour parmi nous ?

----------


## Oxygen3

> Serait-il possible d'avoir un lien vers le site depuis la skin x86 ?



 ::zzz::

----------


## Le_Bothan

Sérieusement...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Sérieusement...


Ouaih, bug connu, je suis en train de bosser sur un affichage des images comme dans le précédent site, avec une ouverture de nouvelle fenêtre. Ce sera dans la prochain update de la prod.

----------


## getcha

Argh IE7

----------


## Yasko

Je sais pas si ca été déja demandé (probablement vu comment c'est galère), mais vous voulez pas virer la règle de substition du <plus>1 en ***.
C'est une vraie plaie ce truc, il fait mal son boulot (par exemple, <plus>10% devient ***0%) et au final ca sert pas à grand chose.

----------


## PeGGaaSuSS

***

 :^_^: 

Nan serieusement, ou a la limite le laisser quand y'a que ca dans le champs message, pas quand c'est un vrai post.

----------


## johnnyholzeisen

Ou appliquer la règle à : "<rien/espace/ponctuation><plus>1<rien/espace/ponctuation>".
comme ça, les "<plus>1" faisant partie d'un mot ne seront plus substitués.

----------


## NitroG42

> Ouaih, bug connu, je suis en train de bosser sur un affichage des images comme dans le précédent site, avec une ouverture de nouvelle fenêtre. Ce sera dans la prochain update de la prod.


Roh non, faut encore attendre un an ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Oxygen3

Bon, j'ai trouvé un lien vers la home avec la skin x86, c'est mal foutu (au dessus du grand X) mais bon ca existe  ::P:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Bon, j'ai trouvé un lien vers la home avec la skin x86, c'est mal foutu (au dessus du grand X) mais bon ca existe


A bah merde, j'avais même pas testé tellement j'étais sur de moi quand j'ai mis le lien.
Ayé, j'ai agrandi la zone de clic.

----------


## Oxygen3

Youpi \o/

----------


## Flappie

Sur l'entête du Home de CanardPlus.com, l'une des accroches a une faute : "Parler ne fairet pas cuire le riz".

J'en profite lâchement pour militer comme d'autres pour le retour de la fonction "barré" (AKA _stroke_) sur le forum ! Allez, s'il te plait monsieur...

----------


## Nono

Un truc totalement inutile donc indispensable serait de réserver un espace dans notre profil pour mettre notre config'. Parce qu'on a autre chose à mettre dans notre signature.

Ca pourrait être utile pour la section "Hardware", par exemple.

Y'a un module pour ça dans vBulletin ?

----------


## Mars2

> Software (4 visiteur(s))
> Petits ou gros logiciels ayant rapport avec l\'architecture du PC
> Sous-forums:  Systèmes d'Exploitation



un pti trimslashes ?

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Je ferais ça demain ou vendredi


j'aurai du te demander la date et puis aussi lire la petite étoile en bas  ::ninja::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

En suggestion, ne jamais faire ce genre de pub: http://www.jeuxvideo.fr/

----------


## BSRobin

Petit souci d'encodage (accents latin-1) d'une chaine ligne 129 sur la home (formulaire de login) :
---------
<input type=submit title=Ins�rez votre identifiant et mot de passe dans les cases correspondantes pour vous connecter, ou cliquez sur le bouton � S'inscrire � pour cr�er un profil personnel. value="Se connecter" />
----------

Ca (entre autres) fout le souk sur les navigateurs de ninja. 

Faut croire que personne ne l'a repéré ou bien que c'est de super moindre importance par rapport à des services orientés "kikalaplusgrosse ?" (config).
Typo dans les liens du footer : Fil RSS et Plan du site pointent sur la même url.

----------


## Largeman

Euh c'est normal qu'il y ai écrit "Anciens Numéos" dans l'onglet "Magazine" ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## BSRobin

L'équivalent d'un /dev/null pour les retours de bug sur le site ...

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Y a moyen de remettre la description des sujets en dessous du titre ?

Et sinon j'ai toujours pas oublié les villes.

----------


## Logan

Dites, j'ai cherché mais j'ai pas trouvé.

C'est quoi le code HTML à taper pour mettre un titre à une URL qu'on poste dans un message ?

----------


## SSkuLL

sur le forum 

tu mets : 



```

[ URL = www . monsite . be ] le titre de mon lien [ / URL ]
(sans les espaces)
```

----------


## Logan

Merde, je dois être une vrai quiche, mais j'y arrive pas ...

Ex :




> [URL=http://www.abandonware-utopia.com/pages/utopiabox/UtopiaBOX2.rar]Télécharger UtopiaBox[/URL ]

----------


## Nelfe

Sur l'ancien forum on pouvait mettre un titre (genre "My Nice Pics") et un lien (par exemple http://czesishwebsite/sdfdsfsdddd/VirusILoveYou.exe) avec le petit lien au dessus. Mais là il nous propose que d'entrer le lien, sans pouvoir choisir un nom, donc ça doit venir du moteur du fofo.

----------


## Logan

> Sur l'ancien forum on pouvait mettre un titre (genre "My Nice Pics") et un lien (par exemple http://czesishwebsite/sdfdsfsdddd/VirusILoveYou.exe) avec le petit lien au dessus. Mais là il nous propose que d'entrer le lien, sans pouvoir choisir un nom, donc ça doit venir du moteur du fofo.


Yes, mais je sais qu'on peux "forcer" la chose en rentrant manuellement un titre à un lien HTML, puisque la plupart des canards y arrivent.

Comment qu'on fait   ::blink::

----------


## Nelfe

Coucou, ceci est un super site

EDIT: chez moi ta technique marche. En fait, tu as collé le /URL en maj et le [url=...] en petits caractères, et ça le BBcode il aime pas les différences de casse.

EDIT 2 : je crois d'ailleurs que seul le minuscule fonctionne.

----------


## Logan

Yes, merci, c'était bien le /URL en majuscule qui faisait foirer.

Enfin ....  ::o:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Mais là il nous propose que d'entrer le lien, sans pouvoir choisir un nom, donc ça doit venir du moteur du fofo.


Il part du principe que tu as déjà écrit et sélectionner le titre de ton lien dans ton message avant de cliquer sur le bouton.

----------


## Jolaventur

alors deux tiote chose 


de un bouton dans l'interface de rédaction pour insérer les balises spoiler 
parce que les taper à la mimine c'est d'un relou et c'est pourquoi souvent on ne s'en sert pas 


ensuite toujours dans l'interface de rédaction je viens de voir que les smiley apparaisse avec du code maintenant 

c'était mieux avant quand l'image était visible on pouvait les deplacer facilement c'était plus lisible 


bourdel d'une couille ce qui est mieux avant faut pas le changer c'est comme les jeux

Ah et puis l'édition rapide ou complète parce que c'est lourd de charger une page pour rajouter un smiley ou une fote de frappe

----------


## NitroG42

Quand est-ce que vous supprimez jolaventure ?

----------


## Maxwell

Je suppose que ça a déja été dit, désolé j'ai pas le temps de tout lire, mais c'est quoi tous ces sondages qui s'uppent alors que certains datent de 2003 ?

Pour tous ça met "dernier message aujourd'hui à 10h30", or le dernier message date parfois d'il y a plusieurs années. Rien que la en cliquant sur "derniers messages", plus de la moitié sont ces sondages sortis d'outre tombe.

C'est l'invasion des topics zombies ou quoi ?  ::P:

----------


## Alkesh

> Je suppose que ça a déja été dit, désolé j'ai pas le temps de tout lire, mais c'est quoi tous ces sondages qui s'uppent alors que certains datent de 2003 ?
> 
> Pour tous ça met "dernier message aujourd'hui à 10h30", or le dernier message date parfois d'il y a plusieurs années. Rien que la en cliquant sur "derniers messages", plus de la moitié sont ces sondages sortis d'outre tombe.
> 
> C'est l'invasion des topics zombies ou quoi ?


*** c est perturbant lol

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tout a fait, il faudrait cloturer tous les vieux sondages. On a déjà le topic de zombie, ce n'est pas la peine de faire des topics zombie.

EDIT: je pense qu'un petit malin s'amuse à upper tous les sondages... La première page de tout ou rien est remplie de vieux sondage.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> EDIT: je pense qu'un petit malin s'amuse à upper tous les sondages... La première page de tout ou rien est remplie de vieux sondage.


En fait, les sondages sont uppés quand quelqu'un vote (et ça c'est über chiant, "vieux" topic ou pas), mais je me demande s'ils ne sont pas remontés pour toute opération : en fait, j'ai l'impression que quelqu'un est en train de remuer les archives du forum hardware advanced pour déplacer tout les topics généraux vers "Tout ou rien", et que ça fait remonter les sondages en première page  ::|:

----------


## getcha

> En fait, les sondages sont uppés quand quelqu'un vote (et ça c'est über chiant, "vieux" topic ou pas), mais je me demande s'ils ne sont pas remontés pour toute opération : en fait, j'ai l'impression que quelqu'un est en train de remuer les archives du forum hardware advanced pour déplacer tout les topics généraux vers "Tout ou rien", et que ça fait remonter les sondages en première page


Attention navarro est la  ::P:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Quand est-ce que vous supprimez jolaventure ?


peut etre mais moi je lèche pas les rouleaux de Gringo dès que j'ai 2 mn

----------


## NitroG42

> EDIT: je pense qu'un petit malin s'amuse à upper tous les sondages... La première page de tout ou rien est remplie de vieux sondage.


Pas bête, suffit de supprimer son message juste après, mais je sais pas trop comment le forum réagit.

nan en fait c'est pas ca c'est un gros bug plutot.

----------


## Paul Verveine

quand qqn vote dans un sondage, le sondage remonte, y'a juste un petit rigolo qui les fait remonter

----------


## Arseur

Ca doit venir du re-peinturage Painkilleresque, mais voilà :

----------


## Emile Zoulou

J'étais dessus. C'est réglé, une sombre histoire d'update mal faite. Mille pardons.

----------


## Enze

Je sais pas si c'est vraiment un bug mais c'est assez perturbant quand même  ::P:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Le transfert de l'ancienne base c'est vraiment fait dans la douleur. Y'a pas mal d'infos qui ont pété au passage. Tiens, ton screen montre un autre bug, la variable {cat} qui devrait se remplacer dans le template.

----------


## Enze

J'avais pas fait attention, ça vous en fait deux pour le prix d'un ^^

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Mais où est donc passé Doc TB

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Et aussi pourquoi y a plus Fl'URSS en intitulé des flux rss, c'était le bien.

----------


## Doc TB

> Mais où est donc passé Doc TB


DTC !

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> DTC !


Ou plutôt DTF2!

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Ah super tay revenu jvé pouvoir te harceler. Mais avant je vais en cours  ::ninja::

----------


## Mars2

Aura t on acces au calendrier et aux rappels d'evenements ?

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Doc Tb ça fait 4 vendredis de passer pour le nom des villes, c'est un scandale !

on dirai Sylvine avec son canard à l'orange. Oui vous savez le plus gros escroc de tout les temps.

----------


## b0b0

des nouveaux smileys !

----------


## Ash

J'ai remarqué un bug assez gênant.......................... Le bouton TOP a disparu !

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> des nouveaux smileys !


Tu as été exaucé ::ninja::

----------


## Dorian

Il y a un probleme d'affichage quand on n'a pas flash (je pense que c'est lie), ca affiche du code a la place d'une pub . Qui s'en plaindrait en meme temps  :;):

----------


## Rajek

> DTC !


Concernant les articles du doc se serait judicieux d'ajouter une version imprimable du dossier  :;): 

Par exemple: le dossier skulltrail je l'ai lu en diagonale sur le site et j'ai dû me l'imprimer page par page car je préfère le lire dans le détail à tête reposée et pas devant mon écran. Je ne pense pas être le seul à vouloir lire sur papier de longs articles  ::): . Eventuellement une fonction PDF aussi mais je ne sais pas si c'est très demandé.

----------


## Ash

> Concernant les articles du doc se serait judicieux d'ajouter une version imprimable du dossier 
> 
> Par exemple: le dossier skulltrail je l'ai lu en diagonale sur le site et j'ai dû me l'imprimer page par page car je préfère le lire dans le détail à tête reposée et pas devant mon écran. Je ne pense pas être le seul à vouloir lire sur papier de longs articles . Eventuellement une fonction PDF aussi mais je ne sais pas si c'est très demandé.


Je ne sais même pas de quels articles tu parles...  ::huh::  Ca se trouve où ?

----------


## Rajek

> Je ne sais même pas de quels articles tu parles...  Ca se trouve où ?


Sur l'index, colonne de droite  ::): 

http://www.canardplus.com/dossier-32...a_3_2_GHz.html

----------


## Ash

Ah ok ! Merci  :;):

----------


## La Marmotta

C'était quoi ce bouton TOP ?

Sinon je vois que le lien vers les goodies marche toujours aussi bien...

----------


## Maxwell

Bon c'est pas lié au forum mais je vais pas ouvrir un topic pour ça:

Sur la page d'abonnement au mag, il est présenté comme hebdomadaire, en haut.

Voila, je vous l'avez dit ça valait pas un topic.

----------


## Ash

> C'était quoi ce bouton TOP ?


C'était un bouton à côté de chaque message qui permettait de remonter directement en haut de page, sans avoir à cliquer sur le bouton central de sa souris pour faire (parfois longuement) défiler la page, ou appuyer sur je ne sais  quelle touche obscure sur cette chose que certains appellent un clavier...

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Doc Taybay Au Boulot §§§

Tiens j'ai une autre suggestion :

Donner la permission de noter les topics à tous les membres inscrits et non pas à une oligarchie de modérateurs  ::ninja::

----------


## Ash

Il se passe un truc bizarre. Le portail et le forum mouline à mort, et pire, en cliquant sur le lien vers le forum depuis le portail, je suis tombé sur le wiki de philippe risoli... Un hack ? Un bonne/mauvaise blague ?

----------


## Maxwell

> Il se passe un truc bizarre. Le portail et le forum mouline à mort, et pire, en cliquant sur le lien vers le forum depuis le portail, je suis tombé sur le wiki de philippe risoli... Un hack ? Un bonne/mauvaise blague ?


T'as fait quelquechose de mal récemment ?

Ca ressemble au script miserable user affecté à un certain membre *un peu* lourd.

----------


## Ash

Ah, je vois. Ca doit être à cause du topic sur la webcam CPC. Ca dure combien de temps ce magnifique trait d'humour ?
edit : tout est revenu à la normale, merci au modo qui a arrangé ça.

----------


## Guest

Euh sinon pour le système d'étoile donné aux threads, comment ça se fait que j'y ai pas accès (surtout que je crois pas être le seul) ?

----------


## Arseur

> Euh sinon pour le système d'étoile donné aux threads, comment ça se fait que j'y ai pas accès (surtout que je crois pas être le seul) ?


C'est que les modos je crois qui y ont droit. C'est regrettable ça pourrait être utile.

Edit: et sinon, pourquoi y a plus marqué quand et pourquoi un message a été édité ?!

----------


## Ash_Crow

> C'est que les modos je crois qui y ont droit.


Non c'est les *X86 ADV* (enfin, peut-être que les modos aussi, je sais pas hein  ::P: )

----------


## Maxwell

Moi j'ai toujours eu le droit de voter pour les topics  ::huh:: 

Je clique sur note en haut à droite et hop magie.

----------


## Arseur

Quoi ?! Une fois n'est pas coutume, caytun scandale !

----------


## Super Menteur

Apparemment les pitites nétoiles ne sont pas activées par défaut pour pas mal de membres importés depuis l'ancien forum CPC. Moi je ne les ai eues qu'avec l'intervention d'un modo sur mon compte pour tout autre chose, elles ont alors fait leur apparition miraculeusement.
Mais bon pour ce que ca sert ...

----------


## Guest

> Apparemment les pitites nétoiles ne sont pas activées par défaut pour pas mal de membres importés depuis l'ancien forum CPC. Moi je ne les ai eues qu'avec l'intervention d'un modo sur mon compte pour tout autre chose, elles ont alors fait leur apparition miraculeusement.
> Mais bon pour ce que ca sert ...


Ouais c'est bien un truc de privilégiés de dire que leurs avantages servent à rien !

REVOLUTION !

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Ouais c'est bien un truc de privilégiés de dire que leurs avantages servent à rien !
> 
> REVOLUTION !


merci Oni  :;):

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Ah j'ai une nouvelle suggestion :

Que le Forum bugs et suggestions soit plus suivi !  ::ninja::

----------


## angelus75

Salut, le forum refuse que j'édite ce post depuis la mise en place du nouveau fofo, et pourtant, faut que je le fasse, y'a urgence : 

http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...96&postcount=1

C'est grave Doc ?

----------


## Doc TB

> Salut, le forum refuse que j'édite ce post depuis la mise en place du nouveau fofo, et pourtant, faut que je le fasse, y'a urgence : 
> 
> http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...96&postcount=1
> 
> C'est grave Doc ?


Oui dans la mesure ou il ne t'est plus assigné :-/ Mais j'ai une solution pour toi :

Crée en un autre et je migre toute les réponses de celui-ci dans le nouveau.

Envioe un MP qd c'est fait

----------


## angelus75

Merci beaucoup Doc.

----------


## Nouki

Un détail que je viens de remarquer : les personnes qui ont un underscore ; ("_") < ceci n'est pas un smiley ; celui-ci est masqué par le sous lignage...

Voilà, c'est idiot, mais faudrait enlever le sous lignage...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Arseur

A quand le retour des balises qui barrent un texte ?
(siouplait ?)

----------


## johnclaude

> A quand le retour des balises qui barrent un texte ?
> (siouplait ?)


'tain je croyais que c'était moi qui avait oublié comment les faire!carrément qu'il faut que ça revienne
par contre comment faire pour que des mots soient tout noirs, et être obligé de les sélectionner pour les voir ?(un spoil quoi)

----------


## Arseur

spoiler entre crochets  :;):

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Je croyais avoir récapitulé mais en fait non :

- Noms des villes sous le pseudo
- Permissions de noter les topics
- Un bouton TOP pour remonter aussi vite que l'éclair dans un message tout en bas

 ::siffle:: 


Tu peux le faire Doc, j'y crois à mort.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Maxwell

Petite suggestion qui m'a l'air de très bon gout:

Rajouter, dans le tab. de bord rubrique profil / Messagerie instantanée (ou ailleurs) la possibilité de rajouter *l'adresse de sa page Steam community*, histoire de facilement pouvoir s'envoyer des invitations. 

En fait, vu qu'il y a déjà plus d'une demi douzaine de serveurs CPC qui font tourner des jeux et mods Source je suis étonné de pas pouvoir renseigner ça dans mon profil. Surtout quand je vois qu'il y a ICQ et AIM (hahaha)...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Raté, le hahaha, c'est pour MSN.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maxwell

> Raté, le hahaha, c'est pour MSN.


Ecoutes, on voulait pas te le dire, mais t'es le seul à pas utiliser msn. ICQ c'est mort mec, tu vas devoir te faire une raison.

Désolé.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

Sinon, le truc des signature déconne complètement, il arrête pas de me dire que j'ai droit qu'a 2 lignes, alors que bien sûr je ne fais pas plus de deux lignes.

----------


## Tiramisou

Tiens, petit bug étrange. Je sais pas si ça a déjà été posté, mais bon j'vais pas me taper les 34pages rien que pour être sur que ma BA du jour (en dehors de ce matin quand j'ai pas écrasé ce nouveau né) n'ai pas déjà été proposé. 

Y a pas 5minutes, dans l'affichage des forum JV, dans les liens qui amènne directement vers les derniers fil MAJ, il y avait deux fois le même, sauf qu'a priori (sauf erreur de ma part) il n'existe que dans la section MMO-JV online.

Le fil en question est:  *[TF2]Colts Playground Rugby...*

Bon, si je suis pas clair, tant pis. Au pire j'ai pris un scrine.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Je croyais avoir récapitulé mais en fait non :
> 
> - Noms des villes sous le pseudo
> - Permissions de noter les topics
> - Un bouton TOP pour remonter aussi vite que l'éclair dans un message tout en bas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tu peux le faire Doc, j'y crois à mort.


ah ouai + 1 avec toi !

----------


## DakuTenshi

Au fait, c'est possible de changer la balise [ spoiler] pour qu'elle cache les images? C'est pratique pour cacher les spoilers  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Yasko

Les sous-forums de "tout ou rien" sont redirigés de forum2.x86-secret.com vers forum.canardplus.com
Ca ne le fait pas, par exemple avec le sous-forum du forum Software.

----------


## NitroG42

C'est par ce que c'est nous qu'on est les plus fort.

----------


## Yasko

Ou parce que Sam ne voulait pas voir le topic à b0b0 sur un sous-domaine de x86-secret ?  ::):

----------


## Athmos

heu la touche "home" du clavier fait très bien le bouton top, au besoin.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> heu la touche "home" du clavier fait très bien le bouton top, au besoin.


ah ouais  ::ninja::  mais faut retirer la main de sa souris aussi !

----------


## Ash_Crow

Ou utiliser Firefox et l'extension qui rajoute un bouton "Top" dans l'interface... De toute façon, aller tout en haut/tout en bas d'une page, c'est une fonction qui revient au navigateur et pas au design du site.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Faut en référer à la MOA tu vois? Tu t'es pris pour un client, outrecuidant?

Edith de con : je milite contre cette saloperie de touche tab.

----------


## User lambda

Il y aura un retour de l'aide sur les différentes balises?

Je galère sur celles de spoil depuis 5 minutes....

----------


## Doc TB

> Il y aura un retour de l'aide sur les différentes balises?
> 
> Je galère sur celles de spoil depuis 5 minutes....


rtfm, dude.

http://forum.canardplus.com/misc.php?do=bbcode

----------


## sissi

Pendant que je te tiens Doc.Sous Opéra Mini 3,impossible de quoter qui que ce soit...Normal??Je précise que sur d'autres sites,le quote marche impec.

----------


## Doc TB

Essaye Opera Mini 4...

----------


## sissi

> Essaye Opera Mini 4...


Je rigole.Le 3 est plus stable que le 4.J'ai du le réinstaller plusieurs fois,le bouzin au bout de quelques jours refusait de se lancer...Et le 3 est plus rapide à se charger,il ne me demande pas de bouger les croix du pavé numérique pour se lancer,il ne perd pas mes identifiants d'une page à l'autre,j'ai même du raccourcir mon mot de passe tellement cela me faisait chier.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Je rigole.Le 3 est plus stable que le 4.J'ai du le réinstaller plusieurs fois,le bouzin au bout de quelques jours refusait de se lancer...Et le 3 est plus rapide à se charger,il ne me demande pas de bouger les croix du pavé numérique pour se lancer,il ne perd pas mes identifiants d'une page à l'autre,j'ai même du raccourcir mon mot de passe tellement cela me faisait chier.


[mod jv.com] Prend Firefox [/mod jv.com]

au fait c'est quoi ce sondage pourri en haut ?

----------


## NitroG42

> [mod jv.com] Prend Firefox [/mod jv.com]
> 
> au fait c'est quoi ce sondage pourri en haut ?


Ca existe pas pour mobile, crétin !

Sinon, c'est vrai que consulter le site sur un vrai browser, ca serait bien...

Ou essaye safari  ::ninja::

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Ca existe pas pour mobile, crétin !


Non.

----------


## flibulin bulard

ça en ce moment même sur le site

```
Fatal error
```



```
:  Uncaught exception 'Exception' with message 'Unknown column 'img_couly' in 'field list'' in /home/cpc/class/Database.php:92 Stack trace: #0 /home/cpc/class/Image.php(29): Database->query('select img_larg...') #1 /home/cpc/view/viewNews.php(72): Image->__construct('37059') #2 /home/cpc/view/viewHome.php(30): include('/home/cpc/view/...') #3 /home/cpc/www/index.php(44): include('/home/cpc/view/...') #4 {main}   thrown in /home/cpc/class/Database.php on line 92
```

----------


## Badgost

Je ne sais pas si beaucoup de monde ont ce même problème, mais je n'arrive pas à aller sur la page "goodies" par la page d'accueil quand je clique dessus ça ne fait rien du tout.

----------


## flbl

suggestion d'amélioration du forum:

j'ai remarqué que le forum permet de rentrer dans son profil, numéro ICQ (l'autre pays du spam russe), un identifiant AIM (hmmm AOL !), un identifiant MSN Messenger (télécharge ton pack de smilays, et chope les virus du monde kikoololo!) un identifiant Yahoo! Messenger (etc.),...

un peu tout le panel des messageries instantanées pourries, fermées, propriétaires et sponsorisée par les grosses méchantes corporations, mais il n'y a pas de case pour mettre un jabberid (libre, opensource, ouvert, blablabla). 

jabber c'est bon, mangez en! : http://www.jabberfr.org/

----------


## Ash_Crow

Il manque surtout les cases pour les identifiants Steam et X-Fire, sans parler du code ami Wii.

----------


## Maxwell

Ouais surtout Steam.

Sinon j'aimerais bien une fonctionnalité qui me permet de "m'abonner" à certains mots. Le but étant que je reçoive une signification lorsque quelqu'un utilise dans un message un des mots auxquels je me suis abonné, me permettant de savoir rapidement que tel ou tel sujet est abordé à tel ou tel endroit.
Je pourrais ainsi m'abonner par exemple à mon pseudo (pour que je sache quand on parle de moi), à "team fortress", à "sony" ou "mac", etc...

Je sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais cette omniscience me parait être une idée assez sexy.

----------


## Paul Verveine

> "sony" ou "mac", etc...


Maxwell cherche les topics à trolls

----------


## Maxwell

Sinon y'a un truc qui me fout trop les nerfs, mais vraiment, c'est quand je cliques sur "aller au dernier message non lu" d'un topic qui contient de images (au hasard, "Vos Créations"). *Putain c'est insupportable*, la page arrête pas de bouger de haut en bas jusqu'à ce que toutes les images soient chargées. Le pire c'est les topics ou t'as UNE SEULE image trop longue à charger. Tu lis les derniers messages, puis au bout de 20 secondes PAF, ça te renvoit en haut parceque l'image a fini de se charger. Tu rales, tu cherches la ou t'en était, tu trouves et REPAF, en fait y'en avait une autre qui avait pas fini.

C'est insupportable. Si ce problème n'est pas résolu rapidement je me mets à pleurer, c'est clair ?

----------


## Ash_Crow

Bloque les images dans les préférences de ton navigateur.

----------


## Maxwell

> Bloque les images dans les préférences de ton navigateur.


T'aurais pu aussi répondre "ne vas pas sur les topics pleins d'images", ça m'aurait avancé pareil.

----------


## SAï

Désolé si le sujet a déjà été abordé ou si la question est con, mais j'ai pas relu les 35 pages du topic  ::|: 

- lorsque je suis hors connexion, l'heure affichée des topics est décalée (+1 heure).

- une fois connecté, c'est bon (options > Paris et heure dété automatique).

voilou, j'ai manqué un truc ?

PS : de plus, certains messages n'apparaissent pas quand je fais "derniers messages" en tant que connecté, alors qu'ils sont présents hors connexion.

----------


## Maxwell

> PS : de plus, certains messages n'apparaissent pas quand je fais "derniers messages" en tant que connecté, alors qu'ils sont présents hors connexion.


Les topics qui n'ont pas de "dernier message non lu" n'apparaissent pas (ou plus) lors d'une recherche des derniers messages.

----------


## flibulin bulard

ouais +1 pour jabber, d'autant que c'est compat msn...

----------


## Arseur

Suggestion d'un truc qui me siérait vachement:
Ce serait cool qu'on puisse masquer certaines catégories dans Tout ou Rien (par exemple, au total hasard, afficher tous les topics sauf la catégorie Politique, parce que bon, c'était mieux avant), avec une liste de bidules à cocher.
C'est possible, m'sieur ?

(ah, oui, siouplait.)

----------


## flbl

> *snip*Le pire c'est les topics ou t'as UNE SEULE image trop longue à charger. Tu lis les derniers messages, puis au bout de 20 secondes PAF, ça te renvoit en haut parceque l'image a fini de se charger. Tu rales, tu cherches la ou t'en était, tu trouves et REPAF, en fait y'en avait une autre qui avait pas fini.


une solution dégueu en attendant que le webmaster pense à préciser la taille des images dans le code: 
si t'utilises opera tu cliques sur le bouton qui gère le mode d'affichage des images le temps que la page se charge, et tu recliques dessus quand la page est chargée. c'est une solution à 2 clics donc pas parfaite.

si tu utilises firefox, et ben pareil mais avec l'extension imglikeopera

----------


## Maxwell

> une solution dégueu en attendant que le webmaster pense


Woh pauvre.... On est pas rendu...


Merci pour le truc en tout cas.

----------


## SAï

ok pour les messages Maxwell.

Sinon ma question reste ouverte pour le décalage horaire hors connexion   ::unsure::

----------


## Maxwell

> Sinon ma question reste ouverte pour le décalage horaire hors connexion


Ca doit venir soit du paramétrage de ton Windows soit du navigateur.

----------


## Pelomar

> Suggestion d'un truc qui me siérait vachement:
> Ce serait cool qu'on puisse masquer certaines catégories dans Tout ou Rien (par exemple, au total hasard, afficher tous les topics sauf la catégorie Politique, parce que bon, c'était mieux avant), avec une liste de bidules à cocher.
> C'est possible, m'sieur ?
> 
> (ah, oui, siouplait.)


Je plussoie.


*+***

----------


## Maxwell

Quel talent.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> http://puteaux.typepad.com/photos/un...roix_rouge.jpghttp://www.lafermeduhouvre.com/domai...s/IMG_9116.JPG


Croix-Rouge-canneton ?
Mais ça veut rien dire...  ::mellow::

----------


## Maxwell

Ha ouais, t'es vraiment con en fait. Tu serais pas un multi de Pelomar par hasard ?

----------


## Pelomar

Plus + oie = plussoie

ducon

----------


## Maxwell

Tu m'épates.

----------


## Pelomar

J'avoue que j'ai cherché longtemps.
Joli, le piège de la liaison, j'ai failli tomber dedans  :B):

----------


## Arseur

Personne pour faire "plus - sein" en images ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Personatus

Ma signature s'est faites la malle, c'est normal ? (_tarte aux poils..._)

----------


## Aghora

C'est bien ici les suggestions ?

Voilà, il y a beaucoup de jeux pour lesquels il existe des mods. Et pas mal de membres les ont listés sur les topics de ces jeux (Stalker, Supreme Commander, Half-Life 2 et j'en passe et j'en oublie). 
Serait-il possible de "sticker" ces sujets ? Ou même regrouper en un seul sujet (genre "les mods pour les jeux") tout les mods dont on a parlé ? Comme ça c'est plus pratique lorsqu'on cherche un mod pour un jeu, au lieu de chercher le topic qui doit se trouver 5 pages plus loin ou d'utiliser la fonction "Rechercher". D'autant plus que certains membres ne savent pas s'en servir, visiblement.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Il semble que les topics sans préfixe dans "tout ou rien" causent un petit souci à l'affichage sur l'accueil des forums :



En haut, la page d'accueil, en bas, le vrai marquage des topics dans tout ou rien...

----------


## r2djbeuh

> Personne pour faire "plus - sein" en images ?


Et hop !

----------


## Arseur

> Et hop !
> http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:...00-400x533.jpghttp://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:...5/18673889.jpg


:déçu:

----------


## r2djbeuh

> :déçu:


:s'estdejaprisunaverto: alors, tu comprend, je fais dans le sobre, maintenant (oui oui, je drague Oni  ::):  )

----------


## Arseur

Ah bin forcément...
(pas d'couilles !)

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> :s'estdejaprisunaverto: alors, tu comprend, je fais dans le sobre, maintenant (oui oui, je drague Oni  )


En gros, t'es en train de dire que Oni² est l'antithèse d'un salon redécoré par Valérie Damidot.

----------


## Maxwell

SUGGESTION: on pourrait avoir un icone  devant les news comme au bon vieux temps ?

C'est quand même un comble que la partie "tout ou rien" ait des préfixes et qu'on soit pas foutu de faire la différence entre une news interminable de Rabot et un énième topic sur Jade Raymond.

----------


## Pen²

Il y a un truc que j'aimais bien dans la version précédente du forum, c'est qu'on pouvait voir quand on était sur un topic si une personne était en train d'écrire. Le nom était souligné par un trait discontinu.

Je sais pas si c'est possible de le faire avec vBulletin

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Au fait ça serai possible de noter les topics nous aussi ?

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.
J'apprécierai de pouvoir s'abonner aux discutions, pour recevoir un mail lorsqu'une réponse est posée.
Merci.

----------


## Charal

Je crois bien que l'heure des posts est encore à l'ancienne heure.

Trop la honte!

----------


## Ash_Crow

Va dans ton tableau de bord et remplace "Ne jamais ajuster à l'heure d'été" par "Ajuster automatiquement à l'heure d'été" dans tes options.

----------


## Pelomar

> Au fait ça serai possible de noter les topics nous aussi ?


+1, sinon je balance l'adresse de la webcam à tout le monde  :B):

----------


## b0b0

des balises youteub toute prete pour les flemmards  ::o:

----------


## Pen²

Ca serait possible d'ajouter des balises *dailymotion*?

Pour la démarche à suivre pour l'installer sur le forum, tout est expliqué ici

Et éventuellement rajouter d'autres sites de vidéos comme par exemple *Gametrailers.com*  (expliqué ici)


Et si possible comme le dit b0b0 faire un bouton permettant de sélectionner ces balises quand on édite un message, parceque il y a plein de gens qui ne les connaissent pas. Ou alors mettre un lien vers l'ensemble des balises possibles.

----------


## PeGGaaSuSS

Bof, c'est plus relou qu'autre chose. OK c'est marrant 5 minutes (wahou une vidéo intégrée trop fort ; encore que c'etait nettement plus marrant y'a deux ans, maintenant c'est plus vraiment neuf)
Ca te charge la page pour rien (quand sa te plante pas le navigateur, rare avec les sites bien connus, moin avec les plus confidentiels)
Ca marche nettement moins bien que sur le site en question (Youtube ca marche pas un coup sur deux, Dailymotion ca va encore)
Soit tu peut pas - soit ça te fout la merde avec les softs qui permette de télécharger les vidéos.
Si la vidéo est plus la (supprimée..etc) ca te charge quand même la page.
Il faut faire une balise pour tout les sites en question.

..etc

Un bon vieux lien, c'est nettement plus pratique pour tout le monde.  :;): 

PS : Et je sais pas si c'est encore le cas, mais y'a quelques temps c'était un problème majeur niveau sécurité, pas vraiment moyen de sécuriser correctement.

----------


## elkoo

Je ne sais pas si ça a été mentionné, mais certain, dont moi, perdent leur avatar de temps en temps. Ca vient peut etre de la façon de l'uploader? Perso je passe par "option 2 - Envoyer une image directement de votre ordinateur".

----------


## Truhl

Tiens, une idée très con pas utile du tout, mais ça serait rigolo d'avoir un topic uniquement pour les membres de la rédac, qui s'enverraient des vannes et tout, une sorte de topic à b0b0 mais forcément plus classe puisque fréquenté uniquement par des gens de goût (sauf Arthur Rabot mais peut-être que ça viendra...)

Quoi z'avez pas que ça à foutre? Je veux pas savoir!

Sinon j'ai bien roupillé au changement du forum et donc, faut s'adresser à qui pour récupérer la majuscule de mon pseudo? Ca me complexe à mort. :micropenis:

----------


## Jeckhyl

T'inquiète, pour çà ils verrouillent un topikaflood et s'en servent entre eux  :;): .

----------


## El Gringo

Sinon on a pensé mettre des cages autours de nos bureaux et à accepter les visites si on ne nous jette pas de cacahuètes, c'est bien aussi non ?

----------


## Truhl

Non, pas besoin d'aller jusque là, la webcam suffit. Par contre, je veux bien que vous passiez de temps en temps devant en sautant, agitant les bras et se grattant les aisselles. ::P: 

J'avais bien dit que c'était une idée débile hein, vous étiez prévenus.

----------


## Guest

> Sinon on a pensé mettre des cages autours de nos bureaux et à accepter les visites si on ne nous jette pas de cacahuètes, c'est bien aussi non ?


Ben tu vas faire comment si on te jette pas de cacahuètes ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Non, pas besoin d'aller jusque là, la webcam suffit. Par contre, je veux bien que vous passiez de temps en temps devant en sautant, agitant les bras et se grattant les aisselles.


tu me vois pas là ?

----------


## El Gringo

J'attendrai qu'un idiot soulève son gosse au dessus des barreaux pour qu'il voit mieux, parait que ça marche pas mal  ::ninja::

----------


## Truhl

Tu m'étonnes. C'est à cet âge là qu'ils sont les plus tendres...

@Paul Verveine : si je t'ai vu. Quel pitre ce Paul...  ::P:

----------


## ese-aSH

tiens jviens de m'apercevoir d'un pti bug (sans doute deja rapporté) le nombre de messages privés indiqué ne semble pas tenir compte des messages effacés : j'ai effacé quasiment tous mes MP hier et le décompte n'as pas bougé (par contre je ne les voit plus).

----------


## Paul Verveine

regarde dans tes envois

----------


## ese-aSH

en effet c'etait du bug delicat ca ^^

----------


## Arseur

C'est pas une seggestion mais une question: pourquoi à chaque loading de page du forum, le brouteur consulte www.google-analytics.com ou un truc du genre ? Y a pas d'Ad-sense sur le site...

----------


## Doc TB

> C'est pas une seggestion mais une question: pourquoi à chaque loading de page du forum, le brouteur consulte www.google-analytics.com ou un truc du genre ? Y a pas d'Ad-sense sur le site...


C'est pour les stats du site

----------


## Arseur

Merci m'sieur.

----------


## johnclaude

dites y a un bug avec les quote un peu long, c'est fait exprès?
exemple sur le premier post de: http://www.canardplus.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24775

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Je ne sais pas si le problème est connu et/ou si je suis le seul. Il arrive parfois à des threads de remonter comme "non lus" avec une mise à jour du dernier posteur et de la date/horaire de soumission (donc le marquage du thread en "non lu" me paraît légitime). 

Par contre; que ce soit en cliquant sur "dernier message", "aller au premier nouveau message" ou encore en parcourant le thread, il reste "figé" au dernier message d'il y a longtemps (donc visuellement pas de nouveau message).

Exemple : http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...406#post995406

Peut être une histoire de sondage (auquel je n'ai pas répondu) ?

Edit : il semblerait que répondre au sondage ne "débloque" pas la situation.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Peut être une histoire de sondage (auquel je n'ai pas répondu) ?


C'est exactement ça : le topic remonte parce que quelqu'un a voté pour le sondage, avec la date et l'heure du vote. Oui, c'est très chiant.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ok, merci de la précision. Je n'avais pas fait le rapprochement avec le simple vote.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Y a vraiment pas moyen d'augmenter le nombre de messages max dans les mp ? C'est toujours saturé j'arrête pas de suppr des messages et je veux conserver les mots d'amour de Half  ::wub::

----------


## Fasnao

Il faudrait une section TF2 dans "jeu en réseau" pou regrouper tout les topics en relation avec le jeu. Beaucoup se plaignent du nombre incessant de topics sur le sujet. Et même nous qui allons regulièrement sur ces topics, il serait préférable pour que tout le monde s'y retrouve de faire une section et de tout foutre dedans.

Logique et simple ?

PS : Je sais je suis Rookie mais j'ouvre ma gueule !

----------


## Ash_Crow

Ou alors, il faudrait que les joueurs de TF2 se disciplinent un peu et arrêtent de créer des topics à tire-larigot...

----------


## Fasnao

La communauté est active c'est tout. On a 5 serveur souvent blindés et beaucoup de joueurs squattent ce serveur (j'en fais parti). Alors les nombreux topics sont logiques.
Ya carrement une rubrique STATS TF2 sur le site alors un petit espace reservé jpense que ça arrangerait tout le monde.

----------


## Mambba

j'ai plus aucune notification email depuis quelques jours, 
je saurais pas dire quand, mais la dernière que j'ai eu date de quelques semaines déjà, et la première que j'aurais du recevoir mais qui n'est jamais arrivé c'était le 15, mais apparemment d'autres sujet que je suivait aussi les jours avant mais je suis plus sure et je vais pas me casse le * à tout éplucher  ::P: 

bref mon adresse c une hotmail.com et il parait que ca arrive que ca merde, mais là y a que dalle qui arrive même dans le dossier des spam  ::|:

----------


## half

Je rappel que ce topic concerne les problèmes avec les avatars. Pour les problème du site c'est ici : http://forum.canardplus.com/showthread.php?t=26148

----------


## Arseur

Encore vivant, cet hippie ?  ::blink::

----------


## half

> Encore vivant, cet hippie ?


C'est mon moment récréation de la journée, après je retourne en zone high sec.

----------


## ShinSH

> Encore vivant, cet hippie ?


Plus pour longtemps, si on en croit son avatar.

----------


## kilfou

Hé je n'ai plus accès aux smiley lapin ! en passant dessus, je ne peux pas les selectionner et qd je fais plus de smiley, ça ne marche pas ! Help !

----------


## b0b0

Hey doc ou half on peut pas augmenter la limite de la taille (le poid plutôt) de l'avatar


au moins à partir d'un site distant parce que 29 ko c'est un peu abusé comme limite  ::'(:

----------


## Nono

Je suis contre ! Et je sais pas pourquoi ! Ah si ! c'est pour assouvir mon penchant tyrannique.

----------


## b0b0

T'es méchant.

----------

